# Tea Party,12th/13th October, from Largs, Scotland, and Auckland NZ, 2012



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome to all Tea Party comers! As we know Sam has been on a break, in Seattle and Kate B, Darowil and I, are filling the gap at the Tea Table for him. Rest assured Sam will be home soon, and we will have our inimitable host back, to welcome us all to his table! Thank you Darowil for introducing the Tea Party last week.
Kate has gone to Dublin, to help out a friend who is in her turn helping her daughter relocate back to Scotland. The introduction that Kate asked me to post for her follows:

Tea Party from Largs, Scotland, Friday 12th October, 2012.
Firstly, my thanks to Julie (Myfanwy) for posting this for me. Typically, just when I had agreed to host this week, another priority came up. As you read this I am in Dublin, Ireland helping a friend to move house, but Ill be back tomorrow morning, bright eyed and bushy tailed (not)! 
One of the things I enjoy on the TP is finding out about other people and places, so I hope you might be interested to hear a bit about the town where I have lived for almost 40 years. Largs is a popular seaside town with a pier and it is thought that the name Largs is derived from the Scottish gaelic learg meaning a grassy slope. Largs is situated on the Firth of Clyde, on the west coast of Scotland, about 35 miles from Glasgow.
A view of Largs from the sea.
Largs is perhaps most famous for its Viking links  after the Vikings were defeated at the Battle of Largs in 1263. In this battle the Scots defeated King Hakon of Norways troops on the shore at Largs, after 160 long ships got caught in a storm. There is a monument at the south end of the prom known as the Pencil (for obvious reasons!) This was built in 1912. Every year around the beginning of September a Viking Festival is held in the town. There is the recreation of a Viking village, a parade and a fun fair. At the end of the week there are battle re-enactments, the burning of a Viking long ship and a fireworks display beside the Pencil.

The Pencil monument.
Fire work display at the end of the festival
Viking battle re-enactment.

The burning of the Viking long ship.
Largs is also well known for its connections with Australia. A Largs man, Sir Thomas Makdougall Brisbane (1773-1860) was appointed Governor of New South Wales in the 1820s and the city of Brisbane is named after him.
I have managed to find two Viking recipes that you might like to try.
Chicken Stew With Beer
This recipe comes from Vikingars Gästabud (The Viking Feast), and will serve 4.

Ingredients
1 chicken, about 2 to 2-1/2 lbs.
3-4 carrots
3 yellow onions
1 turnip, about 1 lb.
1-1/2 teaspoon salt
Dash black pepper
Thyme
6-8 whole allspice
1 bottle (12 oz) dark beer

Chop the chicken into 8 pieces. Peel and cut the vegetables into pieces. Fry the chicken in butter, about 5 minutes on each side. Season with salt and pepper and place in a pot. Add the vegetables, thyme, allspice and beer. Let boil for about 15 minutes or until vegetables are tender. Serve the dish with bread.



Pancake with Berries
This recipe comes from Vikingars Gästabud (The Viking Feast), and is for four servings.

Ingredients:
2/3 cup white flour
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
2-1/2 cups milk
2 tablespoons butter
1 cup lingonberries or bilberries (or any berries in season)

Turn on the oven to 425°F (225°C). Whisk the batter together without the butter and stir in the berries. Melt the butter in a heat-resistant baking pan and pour in the batter. Bake in the middle of the oven for about 20-25 minutes until the pancake has a nice colour. Cut it into pieces and serve with some jam.

I havent made either of these recipes, so Id be interested to hear if anyone tries them!

As I had feared Kate's photos are not embedded- they are below:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonderful pictures. Thanks for the history lesson and the great recipe. Being Scandinavian sure do appreciate something with lingonberries. DH just came home to collect me. We are off for a little sidetrip to my favorite quilt store. I'll see you all later tonight or tomorrow. Have a great evening....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Further to the first post:

Kate and I grew up in Scotland, where High tea is a tradition. I thought we might take that as part of our opening theme. This being after all a Tea Party! 
High Tea is served about 4 pm, and I can recall tables almost literally groaning under the weight of pancakes, oatcakes, Dundee cake, black bun, sandwiches, scones, and other goodies- and we children were allowed to partake of all this richness. You will forgive me I hope, if my memories are a little rusty- I am thinking of a holiday we took when I was four, at the Gairloch Hotel, on the road to Poolewe, and Ullapool, in the northern parts of the West Highlands.
Mum took me to see the Harris tweed being woven, and we collected clamshells that were larger than an adult hand- we took some shells home with us to serve as butter dishes. 
The West coast of Scotland is very beautiful, with the Islands of the inner and outer Hebrides- Eigg, Rhum, Canna, Skye, Lewis, Harris and many others. Many of the mountains are rounded from the glaciation, and deceptively welcoming- people have been known to set out in high heels and without even rain coats, and get caught and sometimes die, as the weather closes in so quickly.
From the age of ten, I have lived in New Zealand, and the tradition of Morning and Afternoon Tea served especially for seasonal farm workers was carried on here- the farmers wives prided themselves on their cakes, and scones- served with fresh skimmed cream, whipped,- pikelets both with home made jam, shortbread, and other treats served to warm the stomachs of the workers in the often very chilly conditions- at lambing, and calving, and also in the summer heat when harvest was being gathered in, and at shearing time. As many these do not fall into the category of the Weight Watchers diet, almost certainly- I will post the recipes- only if anyone asks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a great start to the tea party - love the pictures and the history. Truly beautiful places. I haven't had the pleasure of trying ligonberries or billberries - but I love blueberries, rasberries and blackberries so substitution won't be a problem.

It's turned cool here in the evenings so we've been having stews, chilli, and spaghetti meals. I've not calculated the WW points, but I have cut my portions so hope I'm still on the right track.

I've decided that this is the weekend to do the Fall deep cleaning of the windows, cabinets, closets, drawers, etc. It's supposed to be fairly nice weather so I want to open up the house and let all the fresh air come in before we have to close it all up and turn on the furnace. 

I'll try to check in from time to time and will be looking to read that Sam is safely back from his trip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Rookie Retiree-We are all hoping Sam has a safe trip and waiting to hear from him when he has recovered from his journey- also waiting for the next lot of photos of Hickory's by now really active puppies!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Further to the first post:
> 
> Kate and I grew up in Scotland, where High tea is a tradition. I thought we might take that as part of our opening theme. This being after all a Tea Party!
> High Tea is served about 4 pm, and I can recall tables almost literally groaning under the weight of pancakes, oatcakes, Dundee cake, black bun, sandwiches, scones, and other goodies- and we children were allowed to partake of all this richness. You will forgive me I hope, if my memories are a little rusty- I am thinking of a holiday we took when I was four, at the Gairloch Hotel, on the road to Poolewe, and Ullapool, in the northern parts of the West Highlands.
> ...


haha, chuckles going on here Myfanwy over your last statement!! For sure there are many many TP people who are not on Weight Watchers so dont hold back at all!!! post them please, as it is all about finding out how the other parts of the world like their foods and not necessarily in the eating of the dishes!!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Further to the first post:
> 
> Kate and I grew up in Scotland, where High tea is a tradition. I thought we might take that as part of our opening theme. This being after all a Tea Party!
> High Tea is served about 4 pm, and I can recall tables almost literally groaning under the weight of pancakes, oatcakes, Dundee cake, black bun, sandwiches, scones, and other goodies- and we children were allowed to partake of all this richness. You will forgive me I hope, if my memories are a little rusty- I am thinking of a holiday we took when I was four, at the Gairloch Hotel, on the road to Poolewe, and Ullapool, in the northern parts of the West Highlands.
> ...


Myfanwy, I have spent a few days in Gairloch and my OH spent sometime fishing in the sea lochs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SilverOwl- I just love the Scottish coasts- they all have such beauty!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

_Pancake with Berries
This recipe comes from Vikingars Gästabud (The Viking Feast), and is for four servings.

Ingredients:
2/3 cup white flour
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
2-1/2 cups milk
2 tablespoons butter
1 cup lingonberries or bilberries (or any berries in season)

Turn on the oven to 425°F (225°C). Whisk the batter together without the butter and stir in the berries. Melt the butter in a heat-resistant baking pan and pour in the batter. Bake in the middle of the oven for about 20-25 minutes until the pancake has a nice colour. Cut it into pieces and serve with some jam.

I havent made either of these recipes, so Id be interested to hear if anyone tries them!_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In the Scandinavian countries -- Iceland, Finland, Sweden -- I have the recipe for this with a bit of variation in the the whole wheat flour being substituted with rye flour, cracked barley, etc. They are known as Icelandic Flatbread, or Finnish Flatbread, or Swedish Flatbread. They are all baked in the oven. They are used all the time for wholesome additions to any meal. Often they are eaten with fish. Sometimes they are eaten with berries. 
Often the dough is rolled out to be a flat circle and then it is scored into pie shaped pieces, pricked with a fork and then baked. They are quite delicious!! I like the one with the rye flour. I love it with a cheddar cheese to accompany it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dundee Cake

7 oz butter
7 oz caster sugar
3/4 lb flour
1/4 tsp salt
12 -16 oz mixed fruit- currants, raisins, sultanas
3- 4 eggs
1 level tsp baking powder
milk, or water as required
blanched almonds

Line a 7 -8 inch cake tin with baking paper. Cream the fat and sugar till light. Sift together flour and salt and mix the fruit with a small amount of the flour. Add the eggs and flour alternately to the creamed fat, beating well between each addition. Mix baking powder with the last lot of flour, stir in the fruit, and if necessary add a little milk or water to make a heavy dropping consistency. Put into the cake tin, make a slight depression in the centre and spread some split blanched almonds over the surface. Bake in a moderate oven (350 F), reduce heat after 3/4 hour to warm to cool (335 F - 310 F) Cooking time 2 1/2 hours.

it takes time typing- I am not sure of trying the scanner- these will come piece meal!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The pictures of Gairloch are simply inspiring! Thank you for sharing. I would love to visit all these places someday but that most likely won't happen so I especially appreciate seeing the pictures. 

Had a very easy sub job today; kept the media(library) center. Other than checking in and out a few books I sat and knitted the entire day. Very pleasant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rich Dundee cake:

6 oz butter
6 oz caster sugar
3 eggs
1/4 gill brandy [optional]
8 oz plain flour
1/8 tsp salt
1 level tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/8 tsp ground nutmeg
Grated rind 1 lemon
6 oz currants
3 oz stoned chopped raisins
4 oz sultanas
2 oz chopped mixed peel
2 oz chopped and blanched almonds.

Line a 7 inch cake tin with baking paper. Cream the fat and sugar, add the well beaten eggs one at a time- beating in between each addition. [add a little flour if any sign of curdling] and stir in the brandy, if used. Sift flour salt and baking powder, mix prepared fruit with a little of the flour. Mix in the flour, fruyit, and lemon rind and half the chopped almonds. If necessary add a little milk, but do not make too moist. Place the mixture in the tin, sprinkle over the rest of the almonds [I prefer to arrange these in a circular design] bake in a moderate oven [350 F] reduce heat after 3/4 hour to warm to cool [335- 310 F] cooking time 2 - 2 1/4 hours.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh what a lovely start to the Tea Party! The pictures are fantastic and the recipes sound great! I'm mostly Irish and DH is half Irish (and half Italian), so we know from reading history that we can claim Viking blood  (maybe we're very distant cousins, Dreamweaver!)

When I was a little girl my best friend was being raised by her Swedish grandmother and I learned to love Swedish pancakes and lingonberries (but not lutefisk). Her pancakes were small and thin and not like this one, which sounds very interesting. I've made Dutch babies, which sound similar but with the addition of eggs. I was so excited when IKEA came to Tempe (south of Phoenix), partly because we could now buy lingonberry preserves at a reasonable price.

Last night we watched Nova "Secrets of the Viking Sword," and it included some footage from re-enactments that make the Civil War re-enactments look like sissy stuff. Of course, I'm sure real Vikings would make us all look like sissies!

I baked this morning and want to share my recipe for banana bran muffins, but I'm feeling too lazy to type - I posted it with a picture on my blog:

http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com

I went to the Weight Watchers site and calculated the points (5 points for each good-sized muffin). But since I haven't been very good about tracking this week, I'm not looking forward to weighing in :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you! there are so many beautiful places- I love the sea coast!



settleg said:


> The pictures of Gairloch are simply inspiring! Thank you for sharing. I would love to visit all these places someday but that most likely won't happen so I especially appreciate seeing the pictures.
> 
> Had a very easy sub job today; kept the media(library) center. Other than checking in and out a few books I sat and knitted the entire day. Very pleasant.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> The pictures of Gairloch are simply inspiring! Thank you for sharing. I would love to visit all these places someday but that most likely won't happen so I especially appreciate seeing the pictures.
> 
> Had a very easy sub job today; kept the media(library) center. Other than checking in and out a few books I sat and knitted the entire day. Very pleasant.


That's the kind of job I want!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Scottish Shortbread

8 oz flour
2 oz castor sugar
4 oz butter

sift the sugar and flour. Rub in the butter with the finger tips. it will eventually form a firm dough, which can be rolled out to a cake 1 inch thick. Flute the edges with thumb and finger, mark decoratively with a fork, and cut into wedges. Or make in a shortbread mould. fasten a narrow band of baking paper round the cake to hold it in shape, and bake in a warm to cool oven [335- 310 F] about 1 hour. Dredge with caster sugar when baked.

The Dundee cake receipts and the shortbread are from my 1972 copy of 'Mrs Beeton's Cookery and Household Management'


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> The pictures of Gairloch are simply inspiring! Thank you for sharing. I would love to visit all these places someday but that most likely won't happen so I especially appreciate seeing the pictures.
> 
> Had a very easy sub job today; kept the media(library) center. Other than checking in and out a few books I sat and knitted the entire day. Very pleasant.


Now thats the type of job I would like!

The photos are all lovely.

as we are taking a Tea Party theme I will find some photos I posted earleir this year of the table from a Tea Party I went to. Some of you will remember the photos but for some they will be new. This was for David's aunts 50th and was organised by her daughter.
And I think I remembered last night where I had put my camera- in my handbag. I took to the KP gathering Thursday. So I will take a photo of the raisins, sultanas and currants and post them on last weeks TP.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

The pancake sounds like an apple one, baked in the oven, that I made many years ago. Don't know what happened to that recipe but it was a lovely one.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Oh what a lovely start to the Tea Party! The pictures are fantastic and the recipes sound great! I'm mostly Irish and DH is half Irish (and half Italian), so we know from reading history that we can claim Viking blood  (maybe we're very distant cousins, Dreamweaver!)
> 
> When I was a little girl my best friend was being raised by her Swedish grandmother and I learned to love Swedish pancakes and lingonberries (but not lutefisk). Her pancakes were small and thin and not like this one, which sounds very interesting.


Hi Bellestarr, *chuckles* you can Viking right along side me! I am Icelandic, Swedish, Finnish and then some French tossed into the viking blood!

I had to get the Swedish pancake recipe for you out of my favorite dishes to make. Mom used to make these for us as kids and we would sprinkle them with brown sugar and then roll them up! What a snack!! Now I just love them with a bit of peanut butter spread on them and then rolled up!! Finns and Icelandic people make the same but there is a slight variation in the spelling of the word for these which is ponnukokur (Icelandic) and pannukakku (Finnish). These can be baked at 425 in a cast iron pan with melted butter or cooked on the stove top in a cast iron pan with melted butter. (My Mom has the cast iron pannukakku pan from her grandmother.)

2 eggs
1tsp salt
1tbsp melted butter
1/4 cup sugar
1 tsp baking powder
4 cups milk
1 1/2 cups flour

Beat eggs, sugar and butter together. Gradually add in milk and flour to make a thin batter. Your pannukakku should be about 1/4 inch thick once cooked. You should melt a little butter in the bottom of the cast iron pan and tip the pan to spread the batter. Flip once. Roll up with sugar inside, berries, or whatever you desire. Enjoy hot or cold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Largs is also well known for its connections with Australia. A Largs man, Sir Thomas Makdougall Brisbane (1773-1860) was appointed Governor of New South Wales in the 1820s and the city of Brisbane is named after him.


We are a long way from Brisbane down here but have a Largs Bay- one of our beachside suburbs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And I love scones! I haven't made any for a while, but I should. I used to go up to the bakery near the bookstore (when I worked there, but the bookstore is now closed) and get a scone now and then. Oh, those were so good. And I have long wanted to go to Scotland (I have been asked if I'd come back again, and I don't know!). I do have some Scottish ancestry, so I'm not sure if that's what calls me or if I just fall in love with the pictures I see.  Either way, it's on my bucket list, and I'd rather get there sooner than later.

I am trying a new recipe tonight with apple cider and chicken--will let you all know how that turns out. The pumpkin soup was wonderful and we want to make it again. DD and I sprinkled a little garlic powder on top, too, and found that to be quite a good addition. Then again, we love garlic.

Tonight I hope to finish up her cowl, and we'll see what turns up on the needles next. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Black Bun

1 lb strong white plain flour [450g]
1 tsp salt 
1 tsp ground allspice
1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp freshly grated nutmeg
5 oz butter [diced] [140g]
2 tsp easy blend yeast
2 tsp caster sugar
about 7 fl oz [200ml] warm water
8 oz [225g] raisins
8 oz [225g] sultanas
2 oz [55g] chopped mixed peel
2 oz [55g] flaked almonds

Grease a deep round 8in [20cm] cake tin and set aside. Sift the flour salt and ground spices into a large bowl, lightly rub in the butter, then stir in the yeast and sugar. Make a well in the centre, thenadd enough water to make a soft dough.
Turn the dough onto a lightly floured surface and knead until smooth, and elastic. Shape the dough into a round and place in a lightly oiled bowl, cover and leave to rise till doubled in a draught free place. Knock the dough back on a lightly floured surface, cut off one third, and reserve this piece of dough. Combine the dried fruits, mixed peel and almonds, gradually knead this evenly into the larger piece of dough. The dough will gradually darken in colour.
Shape the fruit dough into a ball, then roll out the reserved dough to form a large square. Place the fruit dough in the centre, of the square, and bring the sides of the plain dough to the centre, pinching them together to seal, enclosing the fruit dough entirely, 
Turn the loaf over, so the smooth surface is on top, then place in the cake tin, gently pressing down. Prick the loaf all over with a fork, going right through to the fruit dough. Cover and leave to rise, 45 -60 minutes.
Meanwhile preheat oven to 350F [180 C] Bake the loaf for 50 - 60 minutes, or until the bread is golden brown and sounds hollow when tapped underneath. Turn out and cool on a wire rack. Serve in slices on its own or buttered


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Welcome to all Tea Party comers! As we know Sam has been on a break, in Seattle and Kate B, Darowil and I, are filling the gap at the Tea Table for him. Rest assured Sam will be home soon, and we will have our inimitable host back, to welcome us all to his table! Thank you Darowil for introducing the Tea Party last week.
> Kate has gone to Dublin, to help out a friend who is in her turn helping her daughter relocate back to Scotland. The introduction that Kate asked me to post for her follows:
> 
> Tea Party from Largs, Scotland, Friday 12th October, 2012.
> ...


My only interest here is Largs. In 1979 I attended a wedding for Steven Horrocks and Donna Wilson. Her dad owned a pub in Largs, and the wedding reception was in Greenock. I was living in England at the time, and Donna was a boarder like us. My only regret was that I didn't go up around the corner and visit where my grandmother was born in Garnet Hill. 
Happy Days......enjoy your tea party!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

So many great recipes already! I've been running errands today before I have to leave for the football game. I didn't have to work today as it was an inservice day for teachers. I will check in later tonight or in the morning. See you all later!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

These are the Kiwi version of scones- they can be just cut into squares or shaped with a round cutter- I prefer the square- I reckon I get a lighter result!

2 cups all purpose flour
4 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 - 2 oz butter [25 - 50g]
about 3/4 cup milk

Sift dry ingredients into a large bowl, add cubed or grated cold butter. Cut or rub it into the flour, with a pastry blender, two knives, or your finger tips, until you have the consistency of rolled oats. Alternatively this can be done in the food processor.
pour the milk in all at once. Mix dough with a knife, adding more milk if it is needed to make a soft dough. Collect the mixture from the sides of the bowl and turn onto a floured board. [I turn it straight onto the baking 'slide' which I have lightly floured, and cut the dough into rectangles] knead the dough very lightly with fingertips- pat or roll out and cut into 9 squares or circles with cutter. bake at 425 -450 F [220 -230C] for 8 to 10 minutes until golden top and bottom.

For a cheese scone I omit the butter and just work in the grated cheese, before adding the milk,
the other favourite at home is a nutmeg scone with freshly grated nutmeg added to the basic recipe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The scone recipe is very like my [American] biscuit recipe ingredient-wise, though we cut ours into small circles before baking. I will have to try this one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The scone recipe is very like my [American] biscuit recipe ingredient-wise, though we cut ours into small circles before baking. I will have to try this one!


I have not attempted to translate terminology- only measures!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I pulled out my recipe to compare. The biscuits:

4 cups all purpose flour
4 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/4 cup lard 
about 3/4 cup milk

Mix dry ingredients. Work in lard, using fingertips. Add milk. Toss on a floured board. Pat out dough and cut into rounds with a biscuit cutter (3-4" diameter). Place close together on a greased pan and bake at 400F for 15-18 minutes.

The lady who gave me this recipe said "the less you wallow it, the better," meaning mix the dough minimally so they don't get tough.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You got that right Bellestarr! Wish all my sub jobs were like this one was!. The job at the same school that was on Wed this week was good and bad. The group of students were split into two groups that rotated between two teachers, me being one of them. One group which I saw 3 times were very good and overall respectful; typical for their age group. Then second group, thank God I only had them 2 times were HORRIBLE! Constantly saying VERY inappropriate things! One student in particular balled up his fists as if to hit me. That group is exactly why I retired when I did! It saddens me that so many of these kids have zero manners, ability to control anger, and little interest in learning. I love teaching but could not deal with ones like that on a daily basis anymore.

Had a very easy sub job today; kept the media(library) center. Other than checking in and out a few books I sat and knitted the entire day. Very pleasant.[/quote]

That's the kind of job I want![/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We are slowly getting caught up on work at the office. Local grocery has a big meat sale this week so DH and I will go and stock up tomorrow and spend about 3 hours cutting and wrapping and freezing when we get home. This will mostly get us through the winter, they have this sale twice a year and it is a good savings to buy in bulk this way and we have a stand up freezer that we use. We can cut it ourselves or they will cut it the way that we want it. I went to our local K-mart today and discovered that they were told yesterday that our store is closing on October 31. So sorry that they got such short notice and so sorry that we are losing our K-mart. I really prefer going there instead of Walmart whenever I can, less crowded and I like their clothes better, they fit me better. We are a small town and now Walmart will have all of the business and we wont have any choices unless we want to drive 35 miles. Thumb is still sore, not as bad as it was, knitting is going slowly. Love all the recipes want to do some baking this weekend, will see if I can find time! Hugs and healing thoughts to all! Love the pictures, wish I lived on the water. Thank you Myfanwy, Darowil and Kate for hosting us while Sam was gone. Sam, welcome home glad you had a fun trip!!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Once before on the tea party I posted my scone recipe. It is my favourite, never fails, and is made with oil, which is healthier. If anyone is interested in the recipe I can post it again.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, i have been reading along daily, just don't think i replied to much. sister still in hospital, still running test, from this last fall, she is literally purple all over where she hit. my youngest sister, her husband, and grandson came in last night from Nashville, TN and stayed here, we visited a bit this morn, but i wanted to get to Hosp. to see if they have found out anything. Kim and her bunch went to nursing home to check on mom and dad, they got dad all stocked back up onhis snacks and diet drinks and they all ate together in the lower dining room where there is a huge aquarium and a bird averiery. meanwhile i found out nothing and they came to do some more tests she did have her dialisys also, so i left to go clean the church, so i will start again tomorrow morn. 
just wanted to say i have so enjoyed the pictures posted here this t party and last one, i also love to see your parts of the country. 
today we have had rain off and on and its a damp chill in the air. bj is cooking us some squash/onion quasadillas for supper. i haven't weighed in a while, but have been trying to eat as i know i should. i did clean out my closet of all my big clothes, i have went down 3 sizes. my cousin is having a yard sale and i hope to get rid of stuff and maybe get enough to purchase some fitting jeans, i won't buy many, as i plan to go on down some more, but this is a good start. just so much going on in the family. ahhhhhhhhhh
so everyone have a good nite/day and i will be checking into see whats going on in your worlds.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

sorry double post


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wonderful pictures. Thanks for the history lesson and the great recipe. Being Scandinavian sure do appreciate something with lingonberries. DH just came home to collect me. We are off for a little sidetrip to my favorite quilt store. I'll see you all later tonight or tomorrow. Have a great evening....


The Danes also have a special pancake called aebleskivers which are made in a special cast iron pan and look like little puffy balls. They have to be turned in the pan so that they can brown on all sides and my grandma always used a knitting needle to do this. Aebleskivers can be served with berries or syrup or applesauce or sprinkled with powdered sugar. Delicious.

WI Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful pictures. Thanks for the history lesson and the great recipe. Being Scandinavian sure do appreciate something with lingonberries. DH just came home to collect me. We are off for a little sidetrip to my favorite quilt store. I'll see you all later tonight or tomorrow. Have a great evening....
> ...


Yes! they are called Danish Aebleskiver or Munker. I hope these are good for you Purl2diva!!!

2tbsp sugar
2tbsp melted butter
4 egg yolks, beaten
2cups buttermilk
2cups flour
1tsp baking soda
1/4tsp salt
1tsp ground cardamon
4egg whites, beaten stiff

Add sugar to melted butter. Mix. Add well beaten egg yolks. Add milk. Sift dry the rest of the dry ingredients together and then add to the mixture. Fold in the stiffly beaten egg whites.

Place 1tsp butter in each aebleskiver pan depression and heat thoroughly. Fill to a little more than half with batter. Use a low heat while cooking it so that the inside of the aebleskiver will cook. When they are light brown, turn carefully and brown on the other side. Serve with butter, and syrup or jam.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello, I missed Sam at the Minneapolis airport somehow  I did get to see some interesting people, however.

My dear aunt, last living aunt I have, was in the hospital with pneumonia. The doctors thought she may have had a slight heart attack but all the heart checks showed her heart is okay. Her kidney function was greatly diminished but that came back as well. It has been a strange and exhausting week. I missed all of you last week!!!

I love the photos and I, too, love scones but don't have a good recipe. I also want to try making biscotti...seems appropriate, don't you think? To have something like that to dunk in my cuppa?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover what a shame when you are left no real choice in your town. Will Kmart be selling of all their stock before they leave? That would be a bit of a consolation.

Settleg your second class sounds terrible.- would be enough to put you off teaching forever I can see.

Southern Gal you are having a tough family time at the moment too. Going down 3 sizes is great- and keeping it down by simply eating well is perfect. 

I did lose this week- though the first week I always lose plenty. The test will come this coming week when I am away. I have though told my daughter that we are eating WW pointed food because she desperately needs to lose weight. She is about 20kgs(45 lbs- that sounds even worse!) heavier than me (and I am borderline between overweight and obese) as well a couple of inches shorter (and of course younger than me by about 28 years). So she really must lose weight. As we will be in one place and away from shops etc without a drive it should be fairly easy to do so as I am only taking things that fit a healthy diet.

5mmdpns, you never fail to amaze me with what you come up with. I dont have one of those pans but they look lovely (the 'scones' that is though the pan doesn't look bad either). Love the idea of the knitting needle. Mums skewer for testing cakes was a dpn. 

Myfanwy hadnt realize that could do cheese scones without butter- they wouldnt be too bad with cheese, if counted it as part of your dairy intake. Maybe I could even take flour etc away and do some. Having soup one night that will go well with them and shouldnt be too bad on points if I use low fat cheese. Probably better with full fat but hey sacrifices need to be made sometimes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Drove to East Texas to see my mom today. My aunt and cousin had come in so we had a nice visit. I was going to the football game, but was really tired. Dreamweaver, I hope my energy returns as I am in a mess! Sometimes when you start cleaning it gets worse before it gets better! Pups were so happy that I was home!

Recipes look great, and are making me very hungry! I would really like some homemade biscuits with lots of butter! Yum!

May try to knit, but right now I'm just sitting, watching baseball, and trying to get caught up on the TP!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I did lose this week- though the first week I always lose plenty. The test will come this coming week when I am away. I have though told my daughter that we are eating WW pointed food because she desperately needs to lose weight. She is about 20kgs(45 lbs- that sounds even worse!) heavier than me (and I am borderline between overweight and obese) as well a couple of inches shorter (and of course younger than me by about 28 years). So she really must lose weight. As we will be in one place and away from shops etc without a drive it should be fairly easy to do so as I am only taking things that fit a healthy diet.
> 
> 5mmdpns, you never fail to amaze me with what you come up with. I dont have one of those pans but they look lovely (the 'scones' that is though the pan doesn't look bad either). Love the idea of the knitting needle. Mums skewer for testing cakes was a dpn.


*chuckles* I am a true Viking and even turned the "yorkshires" into the aebleskivers!!! I would open them up and put jam inside rather than waste gravy in them!!! haha

Lots of the Weight Watchers points are based totally on the amount of food eaten, so it is all about portion control of the individual foods. Counting calories is the same principle. If you tally up the amount of calories in the WW food that you eat, you will find that it is all about being in the same range from one day to the next. Congrats on your weight loss!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

4 years ago we went to Scotland to look for our Ancestors and found some for both my Husband and I. His family is from Aberdeen and mine were from the Sterling area and west coast near Oban. 

I fell in love with Scotland -- We drove to Mallaig and stayed at a wonderful Bed and Breakfast right across the road from the ocean. 

We drove down to Oban and Inverary and loved every second of our drive. My uncle was stationed at Inverary Castle during the war he was on loan to the RAF from the RCAF - I loved every second of our visit to Scotland and felt such a connection. My husband has many cousins -- I found ancestors but no living relatives. Lots of Scots in Canada. Shirley


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh what a lovely start to the Tea Party! The pictures are fantastic and the recipes sound great! I'm mostly Irish and DH is half Irish (and half Italian), so we know from reading history that we can claim Viking blood  (maybe we're very distant cousins, Dreamweaver!)
> ...


Thank you! I will definitely make these! When my daughter was little I often made thin, tender sourdough pancakes and rolled up the leftovers with peanut butter and a sprinkle of sugar for a snack. It was interesting - when she was 2 she called pancakes hamburgers, and called hamburgers hamburgers, too, so it was a question of context and time of day which one she wanted when she asked for a hamburger :roll:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Just here long enough to say Hi! I'm going to a funeral (guess it is really a memorial?) tomorrow in Canada and my company is going to have lunch with her husband's family. What an opening with Viking recipes. Love the historical aspect of the recipes and the history. A dual opening with pictures and history from Scotland by both Kate and Myfanwy is fabulous. Don't forget, even if we can't eat some of the things, we do have company and can treat them to a Viking meal.  Photos are all so beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing those.

Gottasch...So sorry you missed Sam. Perhaps his connection was late?? Must have been quite disappointing for both of you.

Teachers sure don't have it easy today and I understand the regulations are more and more meaning more time spent and it is unpaid time. Our teachers are a real treasure.

5mmdpns...Your pictures reminded me of southern popovers. I know they aren't the same at all but just the shape and color. Popovers remind me of Yorkshire Pudding that my relatives in Canada always made coated with butter and then gravy on top. Yes, totally sinful. That went with rump roast.
Have to get to bed so I can head out tomorrow early.
Hugs,
Daralene :!:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> (maybe we're very distant cousins, Dreamweaver!)
> 
> When I was a little girl my best friend was being raised by her Swedish grandmother and I learned to love Swedish pancakes and lingonberries (but not lutefisk). Her pancakes were small and thin and not like this one, which sounds very interesting. I've made Dutch babies, which sound similar but with the addition of eggs. I was so excited when IKEA came to Tempe (south of Phoenix), partly because we could now buy lingonberry preserves at a reasonable price.


IKEA is a fun shop and I always bring home real gingersnaps and some lingonberries. Lutefisk is NOT one of my loved Swedish foods. I can remember grandma making it for Christmas Eve once ... I think of it is as a warm dish sponge - but not quite as tasty...... Now a little pickled herring in sour cream.... Yum... (I'm half Swede, with some German, French and English thrown in.... DH is half Irish and half French.... ) We have very eclectic tastes in food - but we both have a couple things we really don't like, so we indulge in our differences when out to eat or on our own......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think of it is as a warm dish sponge - but not quite as tasty......


Sure sounds delicious!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Just here long enough to say Hi! I'm going to a funeral (guess it is really a memorial?) tomorrow in Canada and my company is going to have lunch with her husband's family.


Is the funeral your uncles? I assume you live near the Canadian border as you sound like it is not a big trip.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

myfanwy--I will take your recipes any way I can get them! lol They all look so delicious, and I want to make them all at once, but I have to pace myself, or I will have to "roll" every where I go, instead of walk. Thank you for posting these! I also loved your and Kate's opening of the Tea Party, and the beautiful pictures! I think, if I ever get a chance to travel, that will be first on my list.

Roberta



myfanwy said:


> Dundee Cake
> 
> 7 oz butter
> 7 oz caster sugar
> ...


----------



## fibertrix (Apr 25, 2011)

About 25 years ago I hosted a friend of a friend for a few days. She was Swiss and spoke no english but we both spoke a little french. She wanted a scone recipe so out came my old imperial recipe. We spent the next hour translating it into metric and french and then into german with quite a few laughs.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

The opening of TP was great. I always enjoy TP but this morning was very refreshing and informative at the same time. Hope Sam gets back soon. Although you ladies have been so very nice, it will be good to have him back too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, just arrived back from a very busy two days in Dublin. We didn't stop packing boxes, shifting furniture, cleaning, etc for the whole two days and now I'm shattered :lol: but at least it's done.
Thank you again, Julie (Myfanwy) for posting for me last night.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I


myfanwy said:


> These are the Kiwi version of scones- they can be just cut into squares or shaped with a round cutter- I prefer the square- I reckon I get a lighter result!
> 
> 2 cups all purpose flour
> 4 tsp baking powder
> ...


I must give these a go, I've never been very successful with scones, I think I roll them out too thin.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

settleg said:


> You got that right Bellestarr! Wish all my sub jobs were like this one was!. The job at the same school that was on Wed this week was good and bad. The group of students were split into two groups that rotated between two teachers, me being one of them. One group which I saw 3 times were very good and overall respectful; typical for their age group. Then second group, thank God I only had them 2 times were HORRIBLE! Constantly saying VERY inappropriate things! One student in particular balled up his fists as if to hit me. That group is exactly why I retired when I did! It saddens me that so many of these kids have zero manners, ability to control anger, and little interest in learning. I love teaching but could not deal with ones like that on a daily basis anymore.
> 
> I agree Settleg, it was one of the reasons I decided to retire from teaching too, that and parents who wouldn't believe that their child could be anything other than an angel :lol: even when confronted with the evidence to the contrary.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Once before on the tea party I posted my scone recipe. It is my favourite, never fails, and is made with oil, which is healthier. If anyone is interested in the recipe I can post it again.


Please do!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

There must be an invisible thread that runs through humans. I copied your recipe for chicken stew by hand and kept reading until I thought I might as well print the entire page.

A few months ago I was doing a little genealogy and read somewhere that some think my surname originated from the Viking name Roger (my maiden name is Hodgdon), the R somehow getting mistaken for the letter H sometime in the past. The writer of that info said the name likely was Rogerson and the d's and g's got changed by handwriting errors).

My father's earliest ancestor emigrated from Scotland back in 1645. His ship stopped at Nova Scotia for food and fuel and he married a Micmac woman when his ship put out to sea Some of their six sons settled a portion of an island off the coast of Maine. Many of them and their descendants were seafaring men who fished New England's waters.

I'm going to try your stew and also the Dundee cake. Thanks so much!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

welcome back Kate-hope your not too exhausted! did ypuget everything that needed doing done? HAve your friend and her daughter returned yet?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have been reading along daily, just don't think i replied to much. sister still in hospital, still running test, from this last fall, she is literally purple all over where she hit. my youngest sister, her husband, and grandson came in last night from Nashville, TN and stayed here, we visited a bit this morn, but i wanted to get to Hosp. to see if they have found out anything. Kim and her bunch went to nursing home to check on mom and dad, they got dad all stocked back up onhis snacks and diet drinks and they all ate together in the lower dining room where there is a huge aquarium and a bird averiery. meanwhile i found out nothing and they came to do some more tests she did have her dialisys also, so i left to go clean the church, so i will start again tomorrow morn.
> just wanted to say i have so enjoyed the pictures posted here this t party and last one, i also love to see your parts of the country.
> today we have had rain off and on and its a damp chill in the air. bj is cooking us some squash/onion quasadillas for supper. i haven't weighed in a while, but have been trying to eat as i know i should. i did clean out my closet of all my big clothes, i have went down 3 sizes. my cousin is having a yard sale and i hope to get rid of stuff and maybe get enough to purchase some fitting jeans, i won't buy many, as i plan to go on down some more, but this is a good start. just so much going on in the family. ahhhhhhhhhh
> so everyone have a good nite/day and i will be checking into see whats going on in your worlds.


Hang in there, SouthernGal, you're certainly not having it easy with family matters just now. Hope you get better news about your sister soon.
How good is that to go down 3 sizes - I wish it was me, but unfortunately wishing won't do it! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes! they are called Danish Aebleskiver or Munker. I hope these are good for you Purl2diva!!!
> 
> 2tbsp sugar
> 2tbsp melted butter
> ...


Love the idea of turning these with a knitting needle!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello, I missed Sam at the Minneapolis airport somehow  I did get to see some interesting people, however.
> 
> My dear aunt, last living aunt I have, was in the hospital with pneumonia. The doctors thought she may have had a slight heart attack but all the heart checks showed her heart is okay. Her kidney function was greatly diminished but that came back as well. It has been a strange and exhausting week. I missed all of you last week!!!
> 
> I love the photos and I, too, love scones but don't have a good recipe. I also want to try making biscotti...seems appropriate, don't you think? To have something like that to dunk in my cuppa?


I hope your aunt's health improves soon, gottastch.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> welcome back Kate-hope your not too exhausted! did ypuget everything that needed doing done? HAve your friend and her daughter returned yet?


My friend and I flew back this morning (getting up at 6.30am to catch a flight didn't help the exhaustion! :lol: ) and her daughter's fiance and his brothers are hiring a van and driving to Scotland today. We did get everything packed, but I doubt they will get it all into one van. I think it may need another trip (on their part, not mine) to pick everything up. They got the van last night and then discovered it was too big to get into the underground car park at the flat! They will just have to park on the street, but that means carrying all the boxes, etc even further - just as well they're young and fit!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the beautiful pictures and history.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the beautiful pictures. My DH and I came back about a month ago from a cruise on Holland America that traveled the route known as the Voyage of the Vikings beginning in Amsterdam sailing to Norway and other ports. Unfortunately because of "weather" we could not go to the Shetland Islands off of Scotland and that was a big disappointment but the ship's captain had to keep us "safe". I love the chicken recipe and shall make it soon. It is 5:30 am here in Southern California and it promises to be a nice day. I wish you all a lovely weekend.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > hi all, i have been reading along daily, just don't think i replied to much. sister still in hospital, still running test, from this last fall, she is literally purple all over where she hit. my youngest sister, her husband, and grandson came in last night from Nashville, """
> ...


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

I had never read the Tea Party items before but decided to have a look at it while having my breakfast coffee this morning. What a surprise to find all the letters about Scotland, my home country and even recipes. I will try the scones for sure. And the pictures of Largs took me back since I came here from Glasgow many years ago and have seen these views many times on out trips "down the water". Our usual trip was to Millport when we were children but we did go to Largs at times. Happy days!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have never visited the tp before last week either. But what a nice place to 
drop into. This is a great place. I loved the scones recipes -- my Mom used to make some very much like them. 

I make yorkshire pudding with roast beef and gravy on a lot of special occasions. I never thought of using a knitting needle to turn the yorkshires with. 

My Grandmother who came from Scotland used to make her yorkshires in a pan and they were heavier than the kind my Mom made and taught me. Mine are much like popovers and I do them individually in my muffin pans, putting a tablespoon of either meat juiices or canola oil in the bottom -- heat the pans and drop the batter into the hot juices or oil. then bake them until they rise and go brown. Mom used to take hers out so that they would fall a bit but I like to cook them a little longer so they stand tall. I usually make both kinds of the individual yorkshires as my hubby likes them a bit heavier.

I love the recipe portion of tp and am looking forward to reading back pages when I get the time. I see quite a few 'friends' here. 

Dreamweaver - take care - nice to see you. Darowil and other Aussies I have gotten to know -- nice to see you all. and on and on. I see there are quite a few Canadians here too. 5mdpns, hello -- Jessica Jean, hi, 



Am I correct that each tp lasts a week? Shirley


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yes, Designer each tp lasts a week, starting new on Fridays (in the US and Canada, Saturdays in NZ and Australia?). 

Darowil, our Kmart seems to have some things marked down, I got a real pretty wool plaid purple and gray purse for $14.00 and I got an elliptical machine yesterday that was marked $129 (From $249) and it actually rang up at $89, however other things are not marked down yet. Unfortunately they have not carried any yarn, needles or anything crafty for years. Our Kmart is actually owned by Sears was bought by them 4 or 5 years ago. According to the employees Mom talked to its not so much because of not enough business but because the lease on the building is too expensive. so we will gain another empty store to sit and decay.

Tried to turn the furnace on last night to warm up the house a bit and found it wouldnt turn on. Therefore sent DH to the grocery with a list and I am waiting for the repair man to call back. Hoping it is just a switch that went bad as not even the fan will turn on and not that we have to replace the whole thing. Am grateful it happened before really cold weather set in!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Am I correct that each tp lasts a week? Shirley


Yes Shirley each Friday evening in the US (not going to attempt a time as so many different ones!) a new Tea Party is started. The old one usually gets a few posts finishing off topics begun in it as well, but we usually manage to post mainly in the new one. And a link for the new party is always p[laced in the old one so people can click straight through to it and start posting.

I see puplover beat me to it by 8 seconds!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Daisybee said:


> I had never read the Tea Party items before but decided to have a look at it while having my breakfast coffee this morning. What a surprise to find all the letters about Scotland, my home country and even recipes. I will try the scones for sure. And the pictures of Largs took me back since I came here from Glasgow many years ago and have seen these views many times on out trips "down the water". Our usual trip was to Millport when we were children but we did go to Largs at times. Happy days!


Welcome Daisybee- feel free to join us again- there is almost always someone here, and we are always ready for a chat about almosr anything. We do avoid discussing controversial topics such as politics and religion- Ok to mention them, just not pushing your own view on them.

I have been to Scotland a few times and do love it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks ladies. I think it is a great idea and am hoping to find time to read back over the previous tea parties. I see that some of you are filling in for "Sam" - is he the permanent host? Sorry - I should go back and read the others and the answers would be there but it seems my life is pretty busy. Thanks for letting me know about this site darowil - although I did drop in on my own before we talked about it. Saw your name as a hostess so stayed here and found it very nice and pleasant here. Love the recipes. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns do you have any idea where to get the pan to make the aebleskivers? these look yummy!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

myfanwy - thank you for posting pictures of the Viking reenactment/ship burning. That must have been really neat to watch.

Bellstarr - keep your chin up. Just see the WW weigh-in as a checkpoint. You know where you can improve & just keep going. Eventually you will reach your goal. (it took me a year & a half to get to mine...)

I've now had my 2nd big mug of coffee. I need it; I went to a friend's high school game (her daughter is one of the head cheerleaders). It was a pretty good game; our team won. The funniest moment was when the opposing team fumbled the ball. The player just looked at the ball, then remembered that he needed to touch it before our team did. Alas he was too late, for we got to it first. 

I have so many chores to get done today, not counting my knitting. I think that I will use my crock pot to help me gain some time back. 

I will send some good healing mojo for those who are sick or recovering from a bad fall (if you want it). 

Off to catch up. I will check back in a bit.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> 5mmdpns do you have any idea where to get the pan to make the aebleskivers? these look yummy![/
> 
> Check Amazon. They have several options available.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns do you have any idea where to get the pan to make the aebleskivers? these look yummy![/
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

My dear aunt, last living aunt I have, was in the hospital with pneumonia. The doctors thought she may have had a slight heart attack but all the heart checks showed her heart is okay. Her kidney function was greatly diminished but that came back as well. It has been a strange and exhausting week. I missed all of you last week!!![/quote]

I hope your aunt's health improves soon, gottastch.[/quote]

Thanks, KateB! She is 96 years old and has survived many health scares. She is tough as nails but I realize she can't live forever. I'm hoping she can overcome this latest problem and be with us a little while longer <3


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning! I'm glad to see the Tea party is carrying on and hope Sam is having a great trip! I love your info and pictures Kate! I LOVE to learn about different parts of the world. One of the fun things about the Tea party is that we meet people from near by and other parts of the world too. 
We've had several frosts here but my Marigolds are still going strong! Our Fall garden is still going too. We have turnips and greens and Daikon (SP) radishes for the first time this year my husband will sit down and eat a whole one! We've found the leaves are delicious cooked!!
Anyway that's my little bit of news here. Hope everybody has a great day, will stop in soon!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gottastch, sorry you missed Sam and hoping all is well with our dear fellow. I'm sure he will check in as soon as he can and let us know what happened there. Personally, I have avoided flying whenever possible (does that mean I have to get to Scotland on a ship?! Yikes...) and bigger airports can be really tricky. 

I hope your aunt is doing better; word from the family on my aunt (who may have gotten that tainted shot) is that she's okay so far--they are of course still wary and will be for a while...until the time frame is passed and she doesn't show any symptoms. I'm furious that she has to feel that fear at all, but sadly, what's done is done and we just have to wait and see.

You also mentioned biscotti, and I have a little book devoted just to those recipes (I think I have given some of those in the past). They're a bit time-consuming but worth it. It's chilly this morning...I think I need to bake something! Cheese scones with soup sounds very, very good...

And to the newcomers, welcome, welcome! We're always glad to see you. Come by often and have a cuppa. 

I've got coffee in my cup this morning; I finished DD's cowl last night and started on GD's stocking. Next up will be swatches for DD's shawl design--it's pretty ambitious but I think we can do it! The first tricky bit is figuring out how much yarn we'll need, but hopefully I can do the math (and if I get too much, well, feed the stash, as it's been on a diet this year, too). 

The cat just jumped on my lap and I thought he wanted to love me, but all he really wanted was to get on the back of my chair and I was in the way. LOL

Now I need to get moving--some cleaning, some work, and then, some knitting is the plan for the day...we'll see how much I get done!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

The pictures are so beautiful. I was born and raised in the United States, now that I am in my seventies I long for a small peaceful little town to live out my days. I did manage to find one and am very happy here. Jackson (my Jack Russell) likes it also, no one bothers us. I sit by the window in the living room and knit and he sleeps on the sofa beside me. It won't be long before we will watch the snow silently falling. Vique.


----------



## mathilde11 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Everybody

I too live in Scotland, and have spent a long time living in the Highlands it is a very beautiful country. I have been to Auckland and I thought it a very interesting city with the Nippon clip-on bridge, when we were the weather was just lovely. Last year we did South Island and just missed the earthquake at Christchurch, we were heading there for a few days, but deviated to Hanmer Springs, and had a pleasant few days golfing and enjoying the rest. It is great to here from everyone. Oh by the way Knitter from Largs sometime in the future we are hoping to relocate to your side of Scotland. We were there a few months ago and enjoyed it very much. It had been some years since we had passed that way. Trouble is too much to do and not enough time.

Best wishes to everyone Mathilde11


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the laptop has decided to go for a holiday- so I am back to the old Vista machine- I will keep working on the receipts- but am shortly going to take a nap. Hope you are enjoying your Saturday- this is 4am Sunday here!



rpuhrmann said:


> myfanwy--I will take your recipes any way I can get them! lol They all look so delicious, and I want to make them all at once, but I have to pace myself, or I will have to "roll" every where I go, instead of walk. Thank you for posting these! I also loved your and Kate's opening of the Tea Party, and the beautiful pictures! I think, if I ever get a chance to travel, that will be first on my list.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

fibertrix said:


> About 25 years ago I hosted a friend of a friend for a few days. She was Swiss and spoke no english but we both spoke a little french. She wanted a scone recipe so out came my old imperial recipe. We spent the next hour translating it into metric and french and then into german with quite a few laughs.


The most annoying [but superb book of recipes] that I have access to - is a book of French receipts, with obscure Imperial measurements, that have been converted from the Metric.

For those of us in NZ- where Asparagus is in high season
Asparagus Soup

2 pounds thin asparagus , white or green
1 1/2 oz butter
4 tsp flour
1 egg yolk
1/4 pint double cream, hot
salt and pepper
1 tablespoon chopped chervil

Trim asparagus, and cut off hard pieces. Wash well and cut into 1 inch lengths. Cook in 3 pints of salted boiling water, until very tender. Drain, but reserve the broth.
Heat the butter in a saucepan and stir in the flour. Add 2 3/4 pints of the asparagus broth. Season with salt and pepper and cook seveal minutes.
Remove from the fire and beat in the egg yolk. Add the pieces of asparagus, the chervil and cream. Serve immediately.

from 'Good French Cooking' by Mapie, Comtesse de Toulouse Lautrec.

Welcome! fibretrix- hope you drop by again- we love new faces!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The important thing is a light hand, and to work quickly- they can be rested while your oven gets up to temperature, for 5-10 minutes- be careful not to overcook!



KateB said:


> I
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> Thanks so much for the beautiful pictures and history.


You're welcome, do drop by again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Daisybee said:


> I had never read the Tea Party items before but decided to have a look at it while having my breakfast coffee this morning. What a surprise to find all the letters about Scotland, my home country and even recipes. I will try the scones for sure. And the pictures of Largs took me back since I came here from Glasgow many years ago and have seen these views many times on out trips "down the water". Our usual trip was to Millport when we were children but we did go to Largs at times. Happy days!


Glad to give you some good memories! Do hope you will call by again. We are expecting to hear from Sam our regular host, as soon as he has recovered from his journey home!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome mathilde! we look forward to meeting you again- the Nippon clip on has been a bit unsafe overnight- we have been having gale force winds- just to remind us that winter was not so long ago- snow in the south.



mathilde11 said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I too live in Scotland, and have spent a long time living in the Highlands it is a very beautiful country. I have been to Auckland and I thought it a very interesting city with the Nippon clip-on bridge, when we were the weather was just lovely. Last year we did South Island and just missed the earthquake at Christchurch, we were heading there for a few days, but deviated to Hanmer Springs, and had a pleasant few days golfing and enjoying the rest. It is great to here from everyone. Oh by the way Knitter from Largs sometime in the future we are hoping to relocate to your side of Scotland. We were there a few months ago and enjoyed it very much. It had been some years since we had passed that way. Trouble is too much to do and not enough time.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone Mathilde11


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

settleg said:


> 5mmdpns do you have any idea where to get the pan to make the aebleskivers? these look yummy!


Look at Amazon. I have two that I got from Vesterheim and Vanberias in Decorah Iowa. They both have a web site that you can order them, however I think that they are cheaper on Amazon. They are yummy, a favorite of my granddaughters.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Judy--I figured that might be the case. I think my Mom had some, many years ago. Nice to see you here too. Lots of friends here.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

It is a cold, rainy, windy day in Wisconsin--the end of the beautiful leaves, I think. Fall says pumpkin to me and since everyone seems to be in a baking mood, I am posting a recipe for pumpkin muffins. 
I only used cinnamon as a spice and sprinkle demarara sugar on top (instead of the pumpkin seeds) for a little crunch.

Pumpkin Muffins
2006, Ellie Krieger
Prep Time:25 min

Serves:12 muffins
Ingredients
	Cooking spray
	1 cup all-purpose flour
	1 cup whole-grain pastry flour
	1 teaspoon baking soda
	1/2 teaspoon salt
	1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
	1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
	1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
	1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg
	3/4 cup packed dark brown sugar
	3 tablespoons unsulphered molasses
	1/4 cup canola oil
	2 large eggs
	1 cup canned pumpkin
	1 teaspoon vanilla extract
	3/4 cup lowfat buttermilk
	1/4 cup raw, unsalted pumpkin seeds
Directions
Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Coat a 12-cup muffin pan with cooking spray. 
In a medium bowl, whisk together the all-purpose and whole-wheat flours, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, ginger, cloves, and nutmeg.
In a large bowl, whisk the sugar, molasses, oil and 1 egg until combined. Add the other egg and whisk well. Whisk in the pumpkin and vanilla. Whisk in the flour mixture in 2 batches, alternating with the buttermilk. Whisk just until combined. 
Pour the batter into the prepared muffin pan and sprinkle with the pumpkin seeds. Tap the pan on the counter a few times to remove any air bubbles. Bake for 20 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center of 1 of the muffins comes out clean.
Let cool on a wire rack for 15 minutes. Run a knife around the muffins to loosen them and unmold. Cool completely on the rack. 

We love these. Ellie Krieger recipes are healthy.
I have used them as a fast dessert by topping with cream cheese frosting.(Forget about healthy but very good.) 
I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

What an interesting TP this week! Have had a busy week with a trip to SC as my daughter had a heart cath but news was good as no evidence of previous heart attack! Feeling blessed. I love reading all the interesting tidbits of lives, recipes and customs. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

It is almost noon here and I have just finished reading page 1. Thank you so much for the beautiful photos, recipes and history lesson(s). I love reading all about the places where our KPers live(and have lived). Knowing the love of the seacoast, Seacoasts are so beautiful, but must be very penetrating with cold and dampness in the winter. Thank you, as well, for the many delectable looking recipes. Oh my! What appetite teasers they are. We suely have a lot of wonderful chefs on our TP.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Vique said:


> The pictures are so beautiful. I was born and raised in the United States, now that I am in my seventies I long for a small peaceful little town to live out my days. I did manage to find one and am very happy here. Jackson (my Jack Russell) likes it also, no one bothers us. I sit by the window in the living room and knit and he sleeps on the sofa beside me. It won't be long before we will watch the snow silently falling. Vique.


What a beautiful word picture, Vique. I felt cozy just reading your post. Thank you for sharing a bit of your peaceful little town with us.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Mine are much like popovers and I do them individually in my muffin pans, putting a tablespoon of either meat juiices or canola oil in the bottom -- heat the pans and drop the batter into the hot juices or oil. then bake them until they rise and go brown. Mom used to take hers out so that they would fall a bit but I like to cook them a little longer so they stand tall. I usually make both kinds of the individual yorkshires as my hubby likes them a bit heavier.
> 
> Dreamweaver - take care - nice to see you.


Hello there and so nice to see you.... Sure do like all thet hings you are doing in the KAL's. What a lot of work for you but so nice for all of us.

We do out popovers the same as you, light, tall and in muffin pans. I may just forget the scale and ask DH to do some for breakfast tomorrow with some butter and apricot jam. My favorite is with a nice prime rib though and he also makes a horsradish whipped cream that I could just eat by the spoonful...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I went to the farm with DH yeterday afternoon but a little error on the part of the workers made us too late to get to the quilt store. We did peak in the window and it is nice but I am very surprised that such a long standing and successful store has downsized in the relocation..... We had a wonderful hamburger and homemade potato chips and a pleasant drive back. we are going to go th a very nice 'invitation only' art festival out in East Texas next week-end. I hope to get some fresh ideas there. 

i'm putting off getting dressed to go stitch with 3 friends in a half hour.... one has just been diagnosed with breast cancer and I have not spoken to her yet.... not looking forward to that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Daralene - glad you are going to be able to make the funeral... closure is important and remembering good things with other friends and family helps.....

Southerngal - yeah on losing all those sizes.... sorry to hear that sis is having even more health issues.... Your family sure is doing a great job with all the visiting and checking on your folks. Hope mom's rehab is on schedule and not too difficult for here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver - take care - nice to see you. 
[/quote]

Hello there and so nice to see you.... Sure do like all thet hings you are doing in the KAL's. What a lot of work for you but so nice for all of us.

We do out popovers the same as you, light, tall and in muffin pans. I may just forget the scale and ask DH to do some for breakfast tomorrow with some butter and apricot jam. My favorite is with a nice prime rib though and he also makes a horsradish whipped cream that I could just eat by the spoonful...[/quote]
-------

I would love to get the recipe for the horseradish whipped cream- I bet it would go great with my yorkshires and roast beef.

I always make extra yorkshires and we eat them with butter and jam too, never thought of using appricot jam-- we usually use grape jelly or strawberry jam, and if I have any 
saskatoon jam left (dil makes it) that is the best.

-----------------
Thanks for the kind words about the workshops. they are really doing what I hoped they would do -- give KP members a chance to learn some techniques and lessons from our KP members. We put a "Parade of finished work from each workshop) and have two out there now -- the non felted slippers and the stashbuster bag. We hope to have some socks of 5mmdpns sock workshop,in the not too distant future as well as some finished waterfall tops in a Parade as well. Watch for the new "Parades" on the picture forum.

Keeping me busy, but have another Manager prismaticr ,now which really helps out. By the way, she is really good at computer help with downloads etc. so if any of you have problems go to the workshops and click on tech help. Sure makes computer work easier if you have someone who will 
answer questions.

We have just 'locked' our first workshop - non felted slippers and the workshop will be available permanently on the workshop site -- we have 4 or 5 great workshops underway and about l4 for the new year, including 3 or 4 by darowil, and others from the tea party and other kp members. Lots of crochet workshops too.
---
We received our first serious snow fall this past week here in Calgary, but it is pretty well melted although the Rockies are covered with snow - so we know we will be getting more in the next while. It is a sunny day and I can look out my window and see them in the distance -- very beautiful.

I hope things are going better for you Dreamweaver - I always watch for your posts -- Shirley.

ps- I didn't mean to write a book! ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> 5mmdpns do you have any idea where to get the pan to make the aebleskivers? these look yummy!


In Canada you can get them through Amazon.ca so I would think you can get them through Amazon.com as well. I do not think Walmart sells them but you can check other cooking/bakeware stores. 
http://www.amazon.ca/Lodge-P7A3-Pro-Logic-Cast-Iron-Aebleskiver/dp/B00063RXQA


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Great pictures. Thanks 
K


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments about the intro and the pictures.
Sorlenna - you could cruise across the Atlantic to Scotland! Glad to hear your aunt hasn't shown any symptoms from her injection, hope she continues in better health. As for your DD's shawl, if you can't do it no-one can - you're our shawl expert!
Vique, Grankl and Mathilde, so nice of you to drop in. If Sam was here he would tell you we always have a fresh pot on the go (tea and coffee) so pull up a chair and join us!
Dreamweaver, always hard to know what to say to an ailing friend, but I'm sure you'll find the right words.


----------



## rshiver (Oct 4, 2012)

The rich dundee cake sounds delicious, but I live in the US. Could you translate what the cup measurement would be for the 6 oz. of butter etc. items would be. Thank you.


----------



## rshiver (Oct 4, 2012)

The rich dundee cake sounds delicious, but I live in the US. Could you translate what the cup measurement would be for the 6 oz. of butter etc. items would be. Thank you.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > (maybe we're very distant cousins, Dreamweaver!)
> ...


We're headed to Costco in a little while - last time we found some very good herring in cream in a nice big jar which is now empty and needs to be replaced :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rshiver said:


> The rich dundee cake sounds delicious, but I live in the US. Could you translate what the cup measurement would be for the 6 oz. of butter etc. items would be. Thank you.


If you google 'cooking/convert/measurments you will find several sites that should help your dilemma- mine is, with butter at least that ours comes in 500g blocks- I could have put the whole thing in metric for you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorlenna - you could cruise across the Atlantic to Scotland! Glad to hear your aunt hasn't shown any symptoms from her injection, hope she continues in better health. As for your DD's shawl, if you can't do it no-one can - you're our shawl expert!


Well, Kate, I am a terrible landlubber...don't like air or sea, but I'd be willing to fly if I have to in order to get there. :mrgreen: As for experts and shawls, I would put Dee way above me. I think the main reason I accomplish anything is that no one's told me I can't. LOL In art class years ago, I did a picture in chalks and drew color over the black. Only AFTER I'd done it did I have two people tell me I shouldn't have been able to. Heh.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rshiver said:


> The rich dundee cake sounds delicious, but I live in the US. Could you translate what the cup measurement would be for the 6 oz. of butter etc. items would be. Thank you.


3/4 cup of butter is 6oz of butter!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gottastch, sorry you missed Sam and hoping all is well with our dear fellow. I'm sure he will check in as soon as he can and let us know what happened there. Personally, I have avoided flying whenever possible (does that mean I have to get to Scotland on a ship?! Yikes...) and bigger airports can be really tricky.
> 
> I hope your aunt is doing better; word from the family on my aunt (who may have gotten that tainted shot) is that she's okay so far--they are of course still wary and will be for a while...until the time frame is passed and she doesn't show any symptoms. I'm furious that she has to feel that fear at all, but sadly, what's done is done and we just have to wait and see.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sorlenna! I haven't gotten any update since Thursday so I'm hoping no news is good news  My first cousin (sick aunt's daughter) got one of the tainted shots too - in August. She's had no problems but was told to report anything unusual as soon as it appears.

If you've made any of the biscotti from your book and would like to share a recipe or two, I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> rshiver said:
> 
> 
> > The rich dundee cake sounds delicious, but I live in the US. Could you translate what the cup measurement would be for the 6 oz. of butter etc. items would be. Thank you.
> ...


Thanks, 5mm's


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I have seen nice aebleskiver skillets with 1/2 dozen appropriate size indentations for the batter. Target has them, search online. I lived in Santa Ynez Valley, CA, which includes Solvang--"the Danish Capital of America.' Google itr. Restaurants there serve them with red raspberry jelly thinned slightly with some orange juice. There is a whole tradition assocaited with the baking, the dough is turned around in t he skillet with knitting needles, which you may know. I personally would add some addl sugar to the traditional recipe as I found them a little bland, thicker than a pancake, more like a donut, but not as sweet. 
k


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> If you've made any of the biscotti from your book and would like to share a recipe or two, I'd be most appreciative.


I've made a couple of the recipes; I'll see if I can dig out that book and give you a couple I know are good--haven't gotten much else done today yet but the cleaning. Sigh.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Just here long enough to say Hi! I'm going to a funeral (guess it is really a memorial?) tomorrow in Canada and my company is going to have lunch with her husband's family.
> ...


I'm back. Yes, it only took me 2 1/2 hrs. to get there as there was only a 10 min. wait at the border. Got back before DH and the company so a few minutes to get on, so not a long wait at the border again. We have experienced a 3 hr. wait a few times. Yes, it was for my uncle and I met so many of his children that I never knew. They are just gorgeous and I can see a resemblance. His one son came in and stood there and it caught my breath as he is the spitting image of my uncle. I wanted to be sure and be there for my aunts as it was their baby brother, who was also a minister. My mother didn't come up from Ohio. My two uncles are/were ministers. So my uncle preached the funeral of his baby brother. Not easy for him to do. He even thought I was the organist even this uncle and I see each other all the time. I know this must have been quite hard for him and he did break down at one point. I'm glad I went and hadn't thought I would be able to. Fun to see cousins and was amazed that we still recognized each other after all these years. The last reunion was in '94 and it is such a big family. There were over 200 at the reunion, so you visit as one can, however the funeral was small, about 40 people and much more intimate.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i thought the fog would never lift this morn, it came in around midnite and looked like something out of a spooky movie, which by the way i have been watching the stuff on scify, they always have great ones before halloween.
i am getting around a bit crooked this wk end, did a dumb move and now i am paying for it, don't know if i have pinched nerve or what, it does this from time to time, i usually can work it out and use the heating pad, so in time i will be walking normal. its funny you can tell a person with a back problem, the walk gives it away.i did go with bj to wm to walk and hold to cart. that loosened me up.
i had bj dropped me off at hospital to check on sister, she is always so dopey from her pain med. its hard to get anything outa her. but i gather they did the tests to try to find out where she is loosing blood from. checked her neck artery and the other one now is blocked 50%, don't think they will do surgury yet. did an x-ray of the hip, dr. came in and told me that, it was hard to read, why, got me. but now she has an infection in toe (she is a bad diabetic) so giving antibiotics when they did her dialisys they said her iron level was staying up, but gotta see where the problem lies, ugh she has such health issues, and is only 13 months older than me. so i did what i could for her while i was up there. will have to check tomorrow. i will go out to nurseing home tomorrow after church, gotta run by moms to do a few things there and check her cat. she is still having some bad swelling in her knee and that hinders the pt but she is slowly comeing along. i talked to her earlier and she and dad had breakfast together, then she went to her room and he his. i hope he can adjust to this so when she goes home, he won't start all over with the depression again. we want to be able to take him home for visits when we're all home, but he just has to understand that mom can't handle him anymore there, i feel like thats why she is down now. maybe not. 
i have liked the recipes so far. even though i watch what i eat now days, i still like them for when i need something to take to a meal at church. talk with ya later


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

KateB,

Thank you for the pictures and history which opened this week's party. Very interesting. My youngest daughter just came back from two weeks in Scotland. She absolutely loved it. She said her favorite place was the Isle of Skye.

WI Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Personally, I have avoided flying whenever possible (does that mean I have to get to Scotland on a ship?! Yikes...) and bigger airports can be really tricky.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> You could try walking and swimming.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mathilde11 said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I too live in Scotland, and have spent a long time living in the Highlands it is a very beautiful country. I have been to Auckland and I thought it a very interesting city with the Nippon clip-on bridge, when we were the weather was just lovely. Last year we did South Island and just missed the earthquake at Christchurch, we were heading there for a few days, but deviated to Hanmer Springs, and had a pleasant few days golfing and enjoying the rest. It is great to here from everyone. Oh by the way Knitter from Largs sometime in the future we are hoping to relocate to your side of Scotland. We were there a few months ago and enjoyed it very much. It had been some years since we had passed that way. Trouble is too much to do and not enough time.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone Mathilde11


Mathilde welcome from Adelaide. My last trip to Scotland was a number of years ago for a wedding. My daughters music teachers when we were in London got married. She was from Glasgow and he was from Brisbane Australia and we were all living in London at the time (we were from Adelaide Australia to which as you can see we have returned.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> the laptop has decided to go for a holiday- so I am back to the old Vista machine- I will keep working on the receipts- but am shortly going to take a nap. Hope you are enjoying your Saturday- this is 4am Sunday here!
> ]


Hope it enjoys its holiday!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Actually the Scandinavian countries are Denmark, Norway and Sweden. Iceland is Norwegian and later under Denmark but now are independent as well as the Faroe Islands. Greenland is Norwegian and later became Danish but I believe have their own government as well. And Finland is separate--long ago people from another part of the continent settled in this northern part of the Scandinavian lands. Their language is totally different and the original Finns are not blond but have very dark hair and have intermingled with the three countries now can be considered to be part of. So in our modern world all these countries (7) having their own flags/government can be considered Scandinavia.

This Scottish festival is new to me. The Viking invaders would have been Norwegians, of course, they are so very close and do have somewhat of a tie with Scotland--more history.



5mmdpns said:


> _
> In the Scandinavian countries -- Iceland, Finland, Sweden -- I have the recipe for this with a bit of variation in the the whole wheat flour being substituted with rye flour, cracked barley, etc. They are known as Icelandic Flatbread, or Finnish Flatbread, or Swedish Flatbread. They are all baked in the oven.
> _


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Actually the Scandinavian countries are Denmark, Norway and Sweden. Iceland is Norwegian and later under Denmark but now are independent as well as the Faroe Islands. Greenland is Norwegian and later became Danish but I believe have their own government as well. And Finland is separate--long ago people from another part of the continent settled in this northern part of the Scandinavian lands. Their language is totally different and the original Finns are not blond but have very dark hair and have intermingled with the three countries now can be considered to be part of. So in our modern world all these countries (7) having their own flags/government can be considered Scandinavia.
> 
> This Scottish festival is new to me. The Viking invaders would have been Norwegians, of course, they are so very close and do have somewhat of a tie with Scotland--more history.
> 
> ...


_
I think that the Swedish vikings also went to Scotland. A long story but my father thought he was Scotish and English. My Mother was Norwegian. He teased us kids about being so Norwegian blond hair and blue eyes. After all that teasing through geneology his family was traced back to Sweden in the 1500's. I think that they were vikings and invaded Scotland. The joke is on him but since it was so long ago he probably was really Scotish and English. There is probably no trace of Swedish blood, but it was fun to tease him._


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I have avoided flying whenever possible (does that mean I have to get to Scotland on a ship?! Yikes...) and bigger airports can be really tricky.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the Scandinavian countries are Denmark, Norway and Sweden. Iceland is Norwegian and later under Denmark but now are independent as well as the Faroe Islands. Greenland is Norwegian and later became Danish but I believe have their own government as well. And Finland is separate--long ago people from another part of the continent settled in this northern part of the Scandinavian lands. Their language is totally different and the original Finns are not blond but have very dark hair and have intermingled with the three countries now can be considered to be part of. So in our modern world all these countries (7) having their own flags/government can be considered Scandinavia.
> ...


_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Actually, there are 5 definite countries in Scandinavia and some sites also include a few more countries.
The five are Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Finland, and Iceland.
There are two additional "countries" added in some sites and they are Faroe Islands and Greenland.
http://www.ranker.com/list/countries-in-scandinavia/best-world-journeys
http://geography.about.com/od/europemaps/tp/scandinavia.htm
http://www.cdncovers.com/Scan.html
http://www.goscandinavia.com/usa/en-us/menu/scandinavia/go-scandinavia.htm_


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Karena said:


> I have seen nice aebleskiver skillets with 1/2 dozen appropriate size indentations for the batter. Target has them, search online. I lived in Santa Ynez Valley, CA, which includes Solvang--"the Danish Capital of America.' Google itr. Restaurants there serve them with red raspberry jelly thinned slightly with some orange juice. There is a whole tradition assocaited with the baking, the dough is turned around in t he skillet with knitting needles, which you may know. I personally would add some addl sugar to the traditional recipe as I found them a little bland, thicker than a pancake, more like a donut, but not as sweet.
> k


I sometimes add a little apple pie filling or lingonberry jam to the center and then roll them in sugar or powdered sugar after cooking. Actually the grandchildren like to do the rolling in sugar. Sometimes they pop them in the mouth before they get to the breakfast table. They are yummy.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Hope we hear from Sam soon so we know he is ok after all this travel, since Gottasch and he didn't meet up.

Just so exhausted. Company leaves very early tomorrow. I hate to see my friend go. She is just so lovely and fun to be with. She will have a 10 hr. drive and that's not counting border time. She lives in the States but it is quicker and more direct to go home through Canada as she is in northern Michigan. so she will cross the border twice.

Have to go now. Hope I have more time in the future. Love and prayers for all who are sick or have sick family/friends. It sure isn't easy. Here's to found lizards, delicous aebelskivers (sp?) Wisdom for those difficult moments when friends share life threatening events. Safe trips for all 
venturing up, out and away!! See you soon. 
Daralene


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for letting me know where to find the aebleskiver pan; found it on amazon and will also check the target here in town. 

Has anyone heard from Sam yet? Hope the return trip was okay for him and that his health is fine.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Watching baseball and doing some knitting. Also emptied another box from the garage. Slowly, but surely I'll get everything in order. Tired tonight, maybe from my trip yesterday. I haven't been on today because my computer is acting crazy! Everytime I try to open an email, I get some advertisement. Really bugging me! I'll have to call the cable company if it isn't better tomorrow! I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> Thanks to all for letting me know where to find the aebleskiver pan; found it on amazon and will also check the target here in town.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Sam yet? Hope the return trip was okay for him and that his health is fine.


Sam will likely not be up to posting until he has had a good night's sleep in his own bed!!! then Hickory and puppies will need his attention not to mention his family and grandkids! We all miss him and would love to hear from him! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's about 1020pm Saturday here, I got a late start this weekend that's for sure. I'm just on page one but am going to try to get caught up or at least partially caught up. 
Gorgeous pictures and the recipes look wonderful. 
Hope everyone is doing wonderful and having a great weekend. 
Hugs to all. 
Sam hope you are having a good trip.


----------



## Engrmom (Oct 14, 2012)

You are very generous hostess! thank you for the great descriptions. See my "Introduce myself" also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the rainbow over nextdoor- a few minutes ago- 6-34pm Sunday 14th


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I was on quickly this morning, and have been out since. And we are now leaving for our week away as soon as we have packed the car. So I may be able to pop in a few times over the weeek but might not make it. Have a great week and see you all for the next TP if not before.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is 1:30 AM and I am just about to pack it in for the night. I did go stitch with friends but the one who is newly diagnised with cancer dod not come so I will ahve to call her tomorrow. DH is going to have to go out to the farm tomorrow morning so I will sleep in, as I did today.

I'm working on my ashton and did not put in a lifeline. SDiscoverd that i made a bog mistake in the truck yesterday and had to frog 25 rows... but I'm back on track this evening. I think i will alternate 12 hour knitting with a 12 hour ironing tomorrow in an attempt to finally get caught up on that front. I also want DH to go through a few things with me so that they can be donated and out of my closets..... That will be like pulling teeth...

We are finally having a lovely rain tonight. i'm glad it has waited so long to start, as it was Homecoming dance and I am sure Rachel is home by now. She was a vision in metallic gold. Hope she had a good time. I'll haveto get an update tomorrow..... Night all.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam will likely not be up to posting until he has had a good night's sleep in his own bed!!! then Hickory and puppies will need his attention not to mention his family and grandkids! We all miss him and would love to hear from him! :thumbup:


Yes, he needs to smell lots of puppy breath to get his strength back. lol

I just got back from my nephew's birthday party, and I was "allowed" to hold my new grand niece. (mom is germaphobe at the moment)  She is 6 weeks old now, and is trying to talk up a storm. Her name is Sophia, and she just has everyone's heart strings wrapped around her little pinky. We all prayed really hard for this baby, as the mom had major medical problems before she got pregnant, and lost two other babies. After tonight, I definitely know there is nothing wrong with this little girls lungs!! Can we say Spoiled?? lol No, not really. She is just loved a whole lot!

Roberta


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow-Gairloch is a place I would rate highly on my most want to visit on my bucketlist....It looks lovely and so Scotland in my book....from NZ


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sam will likely not be up to posting until he has had a good night's sleep in his own bed!!! then Hickory and puppies will need his attention not to mention his family and grandkids! We all miss him and would love to hear from him! :thumbup:
> ...


Lovely pics-and you must feel expecially proud of your knitting


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sam will likely not be up to posting until he has had a good night's sleep in his own bed!!! then Hickory and puppies will need his attention not to mention his family and grandkids! We all miss him and would love to hear from him! :thumbup:
> ...


Lovely pics-and you must feel expecially proud of your knitting


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

A bit late joining the tea party. It is now 8.00 pm Sunday eve here in NZ. We have had a rough, wild, and wet weekend.
But I chose a bit of retail therapy rather than stay indoors today. Felt a bit stir crazy after staying in most of the week. Guess what I bought?


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahhh!! Retail Therapy! My favorite drug!! lol
Thank you for the compliment on my knitting. I am not crazy about anything I do, but I guess a lot of knitters think they are not as good as others think they are. lol

Roberta



kiwi11 said:


> A bit late joining the tea party. It is now 8.00 pm Sunday eve here in NZ. We have had a rough, wild, and wet weekend.
> But I chose a bit of retail therapy rather than stay indoors today. Felt a bit stir crazy after staying in most of the week. Guess what I bought?


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all I am only just reading over all yr posts. We had some drama at our place. About a month ago we got some new beautiful goldfish and they all started showing signs of illness this weekend and one looked like he had icing sugar all over. Long story short our other goldfishes that are about 6 years old are now sick, one is really ill. So we spent the weekend changing the water, testing for ph and even got some special medicine to try and help. Needless to say the sickest one of all is in our new 'hospital tank'. I think we have done all we can now and will see how it works out. 
I did manage to knit another ruffle yarn scarf for a friend, they are very popular with my friends. So I felt like I didn't play nurse every minute of the weekend. 
Have a good week everyone, I will try and get on earlier next weekend.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Rosaposa13- It sounds like your fish could have Ick. It's one of the most common diseases in fish, but can wipe out a tank in just a few days. Keep medicating the tank, as per the instructions, and you might want to check out a book of fish diseases from the library, or google Fish Diseases, so you know what each one looks like. 
Make sure you don't mix your goldfish with other kinds of fresh water fish. Goldfish give off an oily substance, and can "smother" a regular fish quickly.
Good luck on your tank!

Roberta



rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all I am only just reading over all yr posts. We had some drama at our place. About a month ago we got some new beautiful goldfish and they all started showing signs of illness this weekend and one looked like he had icing sugar all over. Long story short our other goldfishes that are about 6 years old are now sick, one is really ill. So we spent the weekend changing the water, testing for ph and even got some special medicine to try and help. Needless to say the sickest one of all is in our new 'hospital tank'. I think we have done all we can now and will see how it works out.
> I did manage to knit another ruffle yarn scarf for a friend, they are very popular with my friends. So I felt like I didn't play nurse every minute of the weekend.
> Have a good week everyone, I will try and get on earlier next weekend.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's a lovely autumn Sunday morning here in Scotland, hope it's nice where you are too. 
Daralene, we have quite a large family too, and you do seem to come to a point where the only time you all meet is at weddings and funerals.
SouthernGirl, you take care, you seem to be so busy with your sister, mum and dad. I know exactly what you mean about the bad-back walk! My DH has got it right now. :thumbdown: 
Purl2diva, your DD's right ,the Isle of Skye is absolutely beautiful, but you have to be there when the sun's shining to really appreciate it, if it's raining the mist comes down and the mountains disappear!
Pammie, hope your computer's behaving itself today. :lol: 
Engrmom, welcome to the Tea Party, and thank you for your thanks.
Myfanwy, that was a beautiful rainbow!
Darowil, have a great trip, and thank you (and Julie) for your co-hosting skills.
Dreamweaver, enjoy those lie-in's! :thumbup:
rpuhmann, what a beautiful baby and so nice to see her wearing something you had knitted for her.
Kiwi11, welcome and thanks for joining us. Retail therapy's often the only answer, isn't it! :lol: 
Rosaposa, sorry to hear about your fish. We've got a pond full of fish too and they are my DH's pride and joy. Hope they recover soon.
Off soon to visit my aunt and uncle. He's 80 and she's 82, but no-one's supposed to know that as she doesn't like the idea that she's older than him! We couldn't celebrate her 80th birthday two years ago, because we weren't supposed to know her age! :roll: They're the only two of their generation left in my family (he's my mum's younger brother) so I feel duty bound to keep an eye on them. They are both pretty healthy (touch wood!) and visiting's not so hard because he says very little and she talks all the time! :lol: 
I'll pop back in when I get home again this evening. Enjoy your Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sam will likely not be up to posting until he has had a good night's sleep in his own bed!!! then Hickory and puppies will need his attention not to mention his family and grandkids! We all miss him and would love to hear from him! :thumbup:
> ...


What a darling she is! If you are the beginner knitter that you say, in your signature- your work is lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> A bit late joining the tea party. It is now 8.00 pm Sunday eve here in NZ. We have had a rough, wild, and wet weekend.
> But I chose a bit of retail therapy rather than stay indoors today. Felt a bit stir crazy after staying in most of the week. Guess what I bought?


No??!!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Oh my goodness, that is a beautiful baby. What a joy it must have been to hold that sweet little girl in your arms. Love the knitting too. Awwww, makes me want to hold a wee new one in my arms again. Well my sister's children will do that for me. I was an only child for 13 1/2 years and then they started coming and didn't stop till I had 6 siblings. One sister had 9 children and they are almost all having babies now. Keeping me busy.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> kiwi11 said:
> 
> 
> > A bit late joining the tea party. It is now 8.00 pm Sunday eve here in NZ. We have had a rough, wild, and wet weekend.
> ...


Now that is just torture. What did you buy???


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Morning All!!!! And hope it will be a good one.

Always fun to see some new people at our Tea Party, welcome.

My dear friend Karen just left on her 10 hr. journey home. She had such a marvelous time and went to the Alumni weekend. Her husband went to the school and her father-in-law was a famous trombonist & professor whose photo is up in the hall-of-fame. Well, that's not it's name, but it is how I explain it. He wrote the books that most trombonist learn from. They did a tune called "Hail to the Chief" that was written by the colleague of my husband's that we were honoring and he wrote it for her FIL. Everyone turned and looked at her and smiled when they played it. My husband's colleague died of a brain tumor in the 90's. He was at Radio City Music Hall for years before coming to the school and hiring my DH. His students all got together and wanted to honor him. Isn't that a beautiful legacy! They now write music for movies that we see and television series we watch.

Karen reminded me she is an Ohio girl from Xenia. She told me that all the school records were destroyed in the 1974 F5 tornado years ago and all that was left of the school was dust because the tornado was so violent. She now lives in northern Michigan near Tanglewood and just loves it there. Her house overlooks the lake. Wish she was still closer but she loves Michigan sooooo much, not much hope of that.

Hugs to all leaving on trips and all coming back. Safe journeys to all. For all with illnesses, prayers and hugs. Make today count!!! Of course it may be counting stitches like Dreamweaver. Oh how that must have hurt to find that mistake. I'm sure we all can commiserate with you. Safe knitting journeys too. Love the new use of our knitting needles, turning over Aebelskivers (sp?). Of course I am sure there were the metal ones and not the plastic ones.
Daralene :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> Morning All!!!! And hope it will be a good one.
> 
> Always fun to see some new people at our Tea Party, welcome.
> 
> ...


MIght you mean Interlocken rather than Tanglewood? And is the school you are talking about in Rochester, NY? Like Eastman?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cherry blossom in New Zealand.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning! 

it is 9:15AM here in Calgary. Nice morning a bit of an arch in the sky which means nice weather. The Canadian Rockies are very beautiful - I just stood on our deck and they are covered with snow and very sharp and clear. Sometimes they look further away, but today you feel you could reach out and touch them.

The snow is all gone here. We had waffles with maple syrup for Breakfast - that is my sweet allowance for the week. I am making fingerless mittens for family members who have I phones as well as for a couple of friends. they knit up quickly. Also trying to get my waterfall top finished- the last bit of the second sleeve always seems to take so long.

We went to see "Argo" yesterday- it is the story of the 6 Americans that escaped from the American embassy in Iran,when the American Hostages were taken - and stayed with Ken Taylor, the 
Canadian Ambassador and were given Canadian passports they were pretending to be looking for a movie site. The CIA just recently released all the behind the scenes story- the CIA was very involved. Excellent movie--BenAfleck starred and he and George Clooney were the Producers (or Directors????) good movie-- it is a true story. Taylor was from this part of Canada. 

I am helping my Grand daughter with her Halloween costume so am having lots of fun with her. she is 8- nearly 9 and it wasn't long ago that she was a wee baby like the picture posted here. They grow so quickly. 

Well, back to my fingerless gloves. I hope you all have a nice weekend. We are not doing much except Church and then 
I will be working on my knitting.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Designer1234 - I'm glad to hear that a "regular" person (ie not a movie critic) liked Argos. I'm fascinated by that story & want to see the movie. I might go see it today.

I'm trying to talk myself into some housework - mostly because it needs to be done. I'm just into a knitting mood.

I'm stuck on the baby sweater. I don't think that I will have enough yarn to pull off the size. I'm one ball short of the Schachenmayr nomotta punto fancy color. I think I will have to figure out a substitute so I can put a band of the substitute in so I can finish it out. 

Alright. I'm gonna give this housework thing a try. Then knit a while longer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Designer1234 - I'm glad to hear that a "regular" person (ie not a movie critic) liked Argos. I'm fascinated by that story & want to see the movie. I might go see it today.
> 
> I'm trying to talk myself into some housework - mostly because it needs to be done. I'm just into a knitting mood.
> 
> ...


I have to admit I was a bit more interested than some as I am a Canadian and we were pretty proud when the information came out that we were the only Embassy who would take them in. Ken Taylor was a very noticeable person - he had grey curly hair and the movie showed him as we saw him. He was very highly thought of before we went to Iran and very very highly thought of when he came home.

I just wish they would not put the sound so high in the current movie theatres-- oh well, my age is showing! grin.

I think most people would enjoy it. We both did.

Good luck with your housework. Hope it doesn't take too long and you can get back to having fun. I should be doing the same thing -- usually do mine after I get back from swimming exercises on Mondays. DH does a lot of it so we work together.

The only really messy place is my 'studio'(extra bedroom in our condo' it is full of my stash, patterns, wip's - workshop papers and info . on and on. Will try to get started at sorting it out tomorrow.

Take care, Shirley (designer)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil, have a good week traveling -- I missed where you were going. whereever it was I hope you have a great time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sam will likely not be up to posting until he has had a good night's sleep in his own bed!!! then Hickory and puppies will need his attention not to mention his family and grandkids! We all miss him and would love to hear from him! :thumbup:
> ...


She is definitely an angel! Prayers do work! Congratulations and I am so glad you got to hold her. She is precious.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the photo, don't get many rainbows here in So. California. Lovely green.
Karen


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

What lovely photos, Myfanwy! Thanks for sharing. One of my students years ago, a woman in her 40s who'd come back to get her teaching credential, (it was a children's literature class), collected "cottage prints" and gave me one at the end of term; it's quite old, though I'm not sure how old, as is the frame. I treasure it, and these photos reminded me to look up on the wall and appreciate it :-D


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so excited! DH and I went shopping yesterday and found a new Table Talk in the same shopping plaza as Trader Joe's, went in to check it out and found 2 things I've been wanting: a device to cut the tops off soft-boiled eggs so we can eat them from the shell and a cast-iron aebleskiver pan! My grandmother had an aebleskiver pan (never made any, but treasured the pan) but it disappeared long ago. My brother, who now lives in her house, says he doesn't know what became of it (hmmm). This is a small one, makes only 7 small aebleskiver at a time, but I'm so excited to try it! And the egg cutter, which we used this morning! I think there's a bit of a learning curve to that, though, and if you're meant to dip in the spoon and eat it from the shell, well, even my significantly smaller than average IKEA teaspoons required more precision than I (and certainly DH) have in the morning. He gets very frustrated with the "ritual" of eating a soft-boiled egg, as he didn't grow up with them, or if he did, his mom always broke the egg into the cup so he didn't have to bother with the shell :roll:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Alright - I "lied"; I didn't realize that Felix Baumgartner is actually making his jump. I've been watching him on the redbullstratos website. He's almost to 120K feet. 

I really hope he makes it. Neat and crazy at the same time.

For those who don't know - he will jump free-fall from that height. I think that he will set a world record if he makes it successfully.

**
Bellestarr - we have a new Trader Joe's here. I will go looking for that egg cutter. I like eating soft-boiled eggs but cutting the tops off is a bit of a headache.

PS - I am getting some knitting done while watching Felix


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes,,,, I've been following tghe jump as well.... I would just pass out at that height....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've not heard of Table Talk but would love it as DH is always looking for a new gadget... love Trader Joes and we finally have one in Dallas but not convenient to me..... Maybe that will be a day trip this week.......


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am going to make us soft boiled eggs for lunch and toast fingers. Haven't had them for ages. (cut slices of toast into inch wide strips and then dip them in the soft boiled egg with butter in it. mmmmmm! thanks for the pictures! I was trying to decide what we would have for lunch. Cup of tea, eggs, and 
banana nut loaf for desert. Thanks, Shirley


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sophia is sooooooo cute.... and your knitting is lovely... We are our own worst critic...

i did make a deal with myself to iron some today so i'm off to do that before DH gets home and turns on football. I'll end up sitting with him to keep him company, knitting, and nothing will be accomplished.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Myfanwy.... What a charming picture... The cottage and the tree are just wonderful.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> What lovely photos, Myfanwy! Thanks for sharing. One of my students years ago, a woman in her 40s who'd come back to get her teaching credential, (it was a children's literature class), collected "cottage prints" and gave me one at the end of term; it's quite old, though I'm not sure how old, as is the frame. I treasure it, and these photos reminded me to look up on the wall and appreciate it :-D


We do have some treasures of old buildings around- hope to photograph one or two today on my trip north.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

What a little "doll". She is just so gorgeous. How thrilled her parents must be to have such a precious baby. I guess Grandmother is on Cloud 9 as well. What a blessing this little one will continue to be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Love the illustrative photos- very bright! We used to have a genuine Swedish waffle pan, but I have only encountered the French version of apple pancakes, made in a conventional pancake pan.



bellestarr12 said:


> I am so excited! DH and I went shopping yesterday and found a new Table Talk in the same shopping plaza as Trader Joe's, went in to check it out and found 2 things I've been wanting: a device to cut the tops off soft-boiled eggs so we can eat them from the shell and a cast-iron aebleskiver pan! My grandmother had an aebleskiver pan (never made any, but treasured the pan) but it disappeared long ago. My brother, who now lives in her house, says he doesn't know what became of it (hmmm). This is a small one, makes only 7 small aebleskiver at a time, but I'm so excited to try it! And the egg cutter, which we used this morning! I think there's a bit of a learning curve to that, though, and if you're meant to dip in the spoon and eat it from the shell, well, even my significantly smaller than average IKEA teaspoons required more precision than I (and certainly DH) have in the morning. He gets very frustrated with the "ritual" of eating a soft-boiled egg, as he didn't grow up with them, or if he did, his mom always broke the egg into the cup so he didn't have to bother with the shell :roll:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


So sorry that on my post I gave you the title of "Grandmother". I should have quoted this, but did not. That's what comes of trying to read and reply to posts too fast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Myfanwy.... What a charming picture... The cottage and the tree are just wonderful.....


Thank you!
There are some lovely cottages on that street- several are being restored. New Zealanders have a bad habit of destroying their heritage!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > What lovely photos, Myfanwy! Thanks for sharing. One of my students years ago, a woman in her 40s who'd come back to get her teaching credential, (it was a children's literature class), collected "cottage prints" and gave me one at the end of term; it's quite old, though I'm not sure how old, as is the frame. I treasure it, and these photos reminded me to look up on the wall and appreciate it :-D
> ...


Think of me when you drive through Orewa and the Silverdale fire department!! happy memories there!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


willco!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Alright - I "lied"; I didn't realize that Felix Baumgartner is actually making his jump. I've been watching him on the redbullstratos website. He's almost to 120K feet.


HE MADE IT! HE MADE IT!

I was worried because his heating unit for the visor wasn't working properly. Of course I was also worried when his visor fogged up, but I really started cheering when his chute opened.

I scared the cat with my cheering, but I will make it up to Darwin. 

now on to chores.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Beyond precious. God bless her and her family. She is beautiful...such innocence just takes ones breath away.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > If you've made any of the biscotti from your book and would like to share a recipe or two, I'd be most appreciative.
> ...


Thanks, in advance


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

What a lovely photo of that precious, precious baby; she truly is an angel! My nephew and girlfriend are in labor, as we speak. Her water broke at 6:30 a.m. (Central Time in Minnesota). This is her first child so it could still be a long day ahead for her. My nephew promised he'd either phone or text me and I've been watching/checking my phone every few minutes...nothing yet. The Curlicue Coverlet is finished but I still have a few things yet to finish up...can't wait to hold the baby, after the happy parents and baby get home and things settle down a bit


----------



## Sandrel (Aug 8, 2011)

hi.. Some nice person showed a two part bunny knitting pattern. First cast on [I think it was 38] Then there was a second page with instruction on how to put it together. I can't find it. Can anyone help me ? I would really appreciate it !!!
Thanks Sandra


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandrel said:


> hi.. Some nice person showed a two part bunny knitting pattern. First cast on [I think it was 38] Then there was a second page with instruction on how to put it together. I can't find it. Can anyone help me ? I would really appreciate it !!!
> Thanks Sandra


It was darowil posting the pattern for the bunnies and it was at the beginning of last week's Tea Party.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I am so excited! DH and I went shopping yesterday and found a new Table Talk in the same shopping plaza as Trader Joe's, went in to check it out and found 2 things I've been wanting: a device to cut the tops off soft-boiled eggs so we can eat them from the shell and a cast-iron aebleskiver pan! My grandmother had an aebleskiver pan (never made any, but treasured the pan) but it disappeared long ago. My brother, who now lives in her house, says he doesn't know what became of it (hmmm). This is a small one, makes only 7 small aebleskiver at a time, but I'm so excited to try it! And the egg cutter, which we used this morning! I think there's a bit of a learning curve to that, though, and if you're meant to dip in the spoon and eat it from the shell, well, even my significantly smaller than average IKEA teaspoons required more precision than I (and certainly DH) have in the morning. He gets very frustrated with the "ritual" of eating a soft-boiled egg, as he didn't grow up with them, or if he did, his mom always broke the egg into the cup so he didn't have to bother with the shell :roll:


How wonderful to find an aebleskiver pan!! 
haha, about the soft eggs and not eating them without frustrations --> I think you just cut the eggie soldiers too big!!! nice and small wideths for them as per FireballDave's toast soldiers!! enjoy, and let me know if you ever do master those egg top snippers!!! I find a sharp paring knife works great for me to get those tops off. A thin sharp pair of scissors work great too!  :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

5mmdpns is my copper pan an aebleskiver???? If it is I am certainly going to try your recipe. Do you think the recipe can be done in the oven?



5mmdpns said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH Nana love your pictures and recipes!



myfanwy said:


> Welcome to all Tea Party comers! As we know Sam has been on a break, in Seattle and Kate B, Darowil and I, are filling the gap at the Tea Table for him. Rest assured Sam will be home soon, and we will have our inimitable host back, to welcome us all to his table! Thank you Darowil for introducing the Tea Party last week.
> Kate has gone to Dublin, to help out a friend who is in her turn helping her daughter relocate back to Scotland. The introduction that Kate asked me to post for her follows:
> 
> Tea Party from Largs, Scotland, Friday 12th October, 2012.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I received one of these pans and a recipe book from a garage sale - I love them and like to put filling in the middle - I've used lemon curd and blueberry pie filling. I even made a banana/nutella filling. They are fun to make once you get the hang of it and are wonderful with sprinkled powdered sugar!!



purl2diva said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful pictures. Thanks for the history lesson and the great recipe. Being Scandinavian sure do appreciate something with lingonberries. DH just came home to collect me. We are off for a little sidetrip to my favorite quilt store. I'll see you all later tonight or tomorrow. Have a great evening....
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> 5mmdpns is my copper pan an aebleskiver???? If it is I am certainly going to try your recipe. Do you think the recipe can be done in the oven?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi Pontuf, I dont think it is an aebleskiver pan as these pans are iron cast ons and aebleskivers are meant to be cooked at a low heat for a length of time. The iron cast on holds the heat and keeps it an an even temperature for the aebleskiver. Aebleskivers are cooking on top of the stove.

I think what you have is an egg poaching pan, just minus the lid. :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe places like Williams-Sonoma, Pottery Barn, Crate & Barrell carry them.



settleg said:


> 5mmdpns do you have any idea where to get the pan to make the aebleskivers? these look yummy!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help. I'm going to Sur La Table this week and pick up a castiron one. Can't wait to try the recipes!



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns is my copper pan an aebleskiver???? If it is I am certainly going to try your recipe. Do you think the recipe can be done in the oven?
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful cottage and cherry blossom tree!



myfanwy said:


> Cherry blossom in New Zealand.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf, you may want to swing by the grocery store and stop by the fish counter. Here is why:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful baby - beautiful rainbow -- beautiful cherry blossoms. We had rain all day yesterday and today---just a misty gloomy kind of rain!! Good cleaning and knitting weather.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

this Is Hysterical!!!!



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf, you may want to swing by the grocery store and stop by the fish counter. Here is why:


        :-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone play Words With Friends?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

High winds started here last night and are still here. Some rain on and off, we have lost lots of branchs, mostly dead ones two large live ones however. Sposed to cool off tonight and be cooler all week, hopefully furnace repair man will be here tomorrow. Baked a turkey we found earlier this week when cleaning out the freezer. Its from January and we will be getting them from DH and middle DS work again in a month or so. Also made some beef ravioli (frozen) and mock beef stroganoff for this weeks meals. Froze half the turkey again for sandwichs later. Some knitting done not near enough housework is done though just one more load of laundry to fold and then put all away. Everyone have a good week, hugs and prayers to all who need them!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi all. It has been many months since I have been to the tea party. I was wondering, what has happened to Dave?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

I was just watching the local evenings news and there was a story about a house in Seattle, on Capitol Hill. Here's the link: http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/news/2012/08/29/house-of-yarn-captures-attention-in.html?page=all

Apparently the bombing was done about a month ago, but just made it to TV today.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Further to the first post:
> 
> Kate and I grew up in Scotland, where High tea is a tradition. I thought we might take that as part of our opening theme. This being after all a Tea Party!
> High Tea is served about 4 pm, and I can recall tables almost literally groaning under the weight of pancakes, oatcakes, Dundee cake, black bun, sandwiches, scones, and other goodies- and we children were allowed to partake of all this richness. You will forgive me I hope, if my memories are a little rusty- I am thinking of a holiday we took when I was four, at the Gairloch Hotel, on the road to Poolewe, and Ullapool, in the northern parts of the West Highlands.
> ...


ask? ask? ask?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sam is OK!! :thumbup: :thumbup: I couldn't stand not hearing any more, so took it upon myself to call his friend in Seattle. He assures me he heard from Sam after he had landed and was in the car on the way home. Maybe he's still unpacking all that yarn we bought!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> this Is Hysterical!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It certainly gives a new meaning for "breaded kippers"!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hi all. It has been many months since I have been to the tea party. I was wondering, what has happened to Dave?


FireballDave has left the Tea Party. He gives his reasons why in this old Tea Party forum. This link will take you directly to his posting as to why he felt he had to leave. Sam is now hosting the Tea Party.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-90270-44.html#1724198


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear oh dear oh dear - i am so sorry people - i should have been on the tea party sooner - i had planned on sitting down and starting to read this weeks party and start commenting.

funny - wendell just called and said - the ladies are wondering where you are. small world when you can call someone in washington state and he calls ohio with a message. 

i was to meet gottastch but what a snafu. the plane was late getting into seattle so was later getting into minneapolis - 

a note here - i am not prejudiced - when people are serving the public i want them to speak and understand the king's english as well or better than i do - end of rant.

i could not make the person handling my wheelchair what i wanted - they kept saying i would miss the plane - yada - yada - yada - they would not listen to me - frankly i was afraid i would get stuck in baggage claim and not be able to get back through security - i was amazed at how large the minneapolis airport is. needless to say i missed kathy and really felt terrible i couldn't get a hold of her. i was at a place on my bear and i want to bounce a few idea off her.

great trip - great to be home - i see i need to talk to admin - someone in another thread probably is jealous and wants us in general chitchat. i'll see what i can do.

sorry to worry everyone - does anyone know where the notice by admin is that i can read it.

more to come - honest.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i saw the house - even took a couple of pictures to post - they used afghans to cover the house. i will quote from the brochure later.

sam



KatyNora said:


> I was just watching the local evenings news and there was a story about a house in Seattle, on Capitol Hill. Here's the link: http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/news/2012/08/29/house-of-yarn-captures-attention-in.html?page=all
> 
> Apparently the bombing was done about a month ago, but just made it to TV today.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> funny - wendell just called and said - the ladies are wondering where you are. small world when you can call someone in washington state and he calls ohio with a message.
> 
> sam


Oh my! It hadn't occurred to me that Wendell would call you, Sam, after I called him. :lol: He is truly a good friend!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh dear oh dear oh dear - i am so sorry people - i should have been on the tea party sooner - i had planned on sitting down and starting to read this weeks party and start commenting.
> 
> funny - wendell just called and said - the ladies are wondering where you are. small world when you can call someone in washington state and he calls ohio with a message.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, many prayers were said for you that you would be bouncing into the Tea Party all safe and sound!!! Sorry for your mishaps, but absolutely thrilled that you are here!!!! And you are back as The Wren! *sighs with deep breaths* If a gentleman will accept a welcome home hug, here is one for you ((((((((  ))))))))

I dont know that anyone got a notice by Administration that the Tea Party was going to be moving from Main to General Chit Chat. It was just done and commenting on at the Tea Party and another place that I could see.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116983-1.html
and here
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110056-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will accept the hug - always accept hugs -

it is good to be home

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > oh dear oh dear oh dear - i am so sorry people - i should have been on the tea party sooner - i had planned on sitting down and starting to read this weeks party and start commenting.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks 5mmdpns - let me see what i can do.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > oh dear oh dear oh dear - i am so sorry people - i should have been on the tea party sooner - i had planned on sitting down and starting to read this weeks party and start commenting.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, bet your bed and comfy chair and the view of your home never looked so good! and how is Hickory and puppies? Heidi and the grandkids? Your coffee and pb is looking mighty good to at your own table. It is nice to go away for a holiday, but only because home is where the heart is and where you get back to living.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the coffee is wonderful - the puppies are huge - will post pictures this week - one we call bruno he is so huge. they are beginning to eat puppy chow and drink out of a water dish but "mommy" is still the favorite source of food.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, bet your bed and comfy chair and the view of your home never looked so good! and how is Hickory and puppies? Heidi and the grandkids? Your coffee and pb is looking mighty good to at your own table. It is nice to go away for a holiday, but only because home is where the heart is and where you get back to living.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> the coffee is wonderful - the puppies are huge - will post pictures this week - one we call bruno he is so huge. they are beginning to eat puppy chow and drink out of a water dish but "mommy" is still the favorite source of food.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Welcome back Sam, Glad you u had a good trip.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The Saint is on TV right now starring Val Kilmer. Such a timeless movie to be enjoyed again and again!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Yay Sam: So glad to see you back and good to know that it was a successful and joyous trip. Looking forward to new pics of the pups. My computer did a nose dive this week so I wasn't able to connect to server and had to wait for someone to come and trace the wires for me. A button wasn't on. Now I'm having problems with evernote again and cannot copy to the site. It's always something. They cannot recognize my e-mail so I am not sure who to talk to. It would be so nice if they would have a place there to call the administration so that you could just clear it up right away. I have had problems withe evernote ever since the new version was installed for one reason or another. A trip to the mall on saturday. I am trying to increase my endurance with walking; however I can really not walk very far without resting and today my feet are hurting, so I wasn't up to going to the kingdom hall. I have not heard recently from orcagrandma. I pray that she is doing better. I love ebelskivers. I was introduced some years ago in North Dakota to ebelskivers and krumkagen and they are simply scrumptious. All for now. Marlark marge.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Yay Sam: So glad to see you back and good to know that it was a successful and joyous trip. Looking forward to new pics of the pups. My computer did a nose dive this week so I wasn't able to connect to server and had to wait for someone to come and trace the wires for me. A button wasn't on. Now I'm having problems with evernote again and cannot copy to the site. It's always something. They cannot recognize my e-mail so I am not sure who to talk to. It would be so nice if they would have a place there to call the administration so that you could just clear it up right away. I have had problems withe evernote ever since the new version was installed for one reason or another. A trip to the mall on saturday. I am trying to increase my endurance with walking; however I can really not walk very far without resting and today my feet are hurting, so I wasn't up to going to the kingdom hall. I have not heard recently from orcagrandma. I pray that she is doing better. I love ebelskivers. I was introduced some years ago in North Dakota to ebelskivers and krumkagen and they are simply scrumptious. All for now. Marlark marge.


I've recently had problems with evernote too. They keep telling me to log in but will not accept it when I do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad to see you back Sam. The ladies did a magnificient job hosting and a big hug to them for doing so. One of the things I like best about a vacation is coming home. 5mmdps put it very nicely. Home is definitely where the heart is. Glad you seemed to have a wondeful time and enjoyed reading of your trip during your posts. Looking forward to seeing the new pics of the pups. Wouldn't it be grand if we could have a TP convention and all meet up. If wishes were horses...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have one that is cast iron, in Holland we call it a poffertjes pan, we make something like silver dollar pancakes. They are called poffertjes and are a little bit puffier than regular pancakes and we eat them with powdered sugar.
I would love to try the recipe that you posted. 


Pontuf said:


> 5mmdpns is my copper pan an aebleskiver???? If it is I am certainly going to try your recipe. Do you think the recipe can be done in the oven?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Now I have to go back and catch up on all the post before I get to far behind.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> I have one that is cast iron, in Holland we call it a poffertjes pan, we make something like silver dollar pancakes. They are called poffertjes and are a little bit puffier than regular pancakes and we eat them with powdered sugar.
> I would love to try the recipe that you posted.
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a site that compares the aebleskiver and the poffertjes. Interesting reading and comparisons between the two.
http://www.fantes.com/aebleskiver.html
At the top right hand side of the page are the recipes for you to click on.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome back, Sam! I'm so glad that your trip was good and you got home safely. We missed you, but the girls did a great job!

I hadn't noticed that we had been moved, but I guess it really doesn't matter as long as they keep us somewhere! I guess I just viewed the general chit chat as only one topic with no knitting/crocheting mentioned. The complainers need to get a life, or more yarn for knitting! Knitting always helps me relax and be happy!

If you want a good children's book that will make you happy, get Pete the Cat. I don't have the author's name at the moment, but you can put it in youtube and there are several versions. It has a song to sing and there is a moral at the end. Of course the kids in the video are precious! It is a feel good experience. It always makes me smile!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome home, Sam. We're so glad to have you home safe and sound.

The ladies did a great job in your absence--tasty recipes, lovely pictures and snippets of history. And a great time was had by all!!
I just found out that Nittergma lives just about 15 miles from me. In the country, that isn't very far at all! I'm hoping she will feel interested in joining the group of ladies that I knit with on Thursdays.

We've had some clouds today and fine, warm weather, but it has all become quite blustery and rainy tonight.

Hope everyone has a safe and sheltered night/morning/afternoon, wherever you are.

Ohio Joy


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

Enjoyed reading from the teaparty today and need to participate more than less. Enjoyed the recipes immenseley
and will definitely try a few, especially shortbread with my tea daily and a few times a day. Will write down some of the others and am in deep appreciation for the bit of history and cultural recipes. It is a delight to read from other countries!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have started a bragging page about the Just in Time for Christmas Socks that have been done. Some are in progress and some are finished. I will be adding more photos as they come in!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117372-1.html#2237145


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have presented my case as to why we should not be in general chit chat - it might help if you would add your voices with your reasons why we should not be there but be reinstated to what we were before. if any of you have had bad experiences because of the "chit chat" you might include that also.

i agree - i think someone got jealous and just wanted to be mean and made an issure of it. let's make an issue of it in our favor. let's go people.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyso - it is so neat to see your smiling face today at the tea party - i do hope you had a good time and will visit us often - we love new members - the more voices in our conversations the better they are.

sam



DOLLYSO said:


> Enjoyed reading from the teaparty today and need to participate more than less. Enjoyed the recipes immenseley
> and will definitely try a few, especially shortbread with my tea daily and a few times a day. Will write down some of the others and am in deep appreciation for the bit of history and cultural recipes. It is a delight to read from other countries!


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

TY for the welcome and one thing for sure, I like to see peace on this earth and I think heaven and peace are all present here. Even if ur in general chit chat!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have presented my case as to why we should not be in general chit chat - it might help if you would add your voices with your reasons why we should not be there but be reinstated to what we were before. if any of you have had bad experiences because of the "chit chat" you might include that also.
> 
> i agree - i think someone got jealous and just wanted to be mean and made an issure of it. let's make an issue of it in our favor. let's go people.
> 
> sam


Will do Sam and thank you for this!! We are a respectable Tea Party and we are not general chit chat! Some of those forums are horrid and rude.



Page link to send Administration a PM can be found by clicking on the Help tab found at the very top of the page under the word Crochet in "Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crochet Forum" or click this link
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=2


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have presented my case as to why we should not be in general chit chat - it might help if you would add your voices with your reasons why we should not be there but be reinstated to what we were before. if any of you have had bad experiences because of the "chit chat" you might include that also.
> 
> i agree - i think someone got jealous and just wanted to be mean and made an issure of it. let's make an issue of it in our favor. let's go people.
> 
> sam


I totally agree with you, Sam. I rarely open things in "chit chat" because so much of what I've read there has been mean-spirited, though I'm sure that's not true of everything or everyone who posts there. And it is certainly not true of our tea party, which is made up of some of the nicest, most caring and interesting people on the planet. Don't banish us! Who do we contact?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now myfanwy - you know quite well i will say i want them -lol - hopefully someone else wants them also.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Further to the first post:
> 
> Kate and I grew up in Scotland, where High tea is a tradition. I thought we might take that as part of our opening theme. This being after all a Tea Party!
> High Tea is served about 4 pm, and I can recall tables almost literally groaning under the weight of pancakes, oatcakes, Dundee cake, black bun, sandwiches, scones, and other goodies- and we children were allowed to partake of all this richness. You will forgive me I hope, if my memories are a little rusty- I am thinking of a holiday we took when I was four, at the Gairloch Hotel, on the road to Poolewe, and Ullapool, in the northern parts of the West Highlands.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have presented my case as to why we should not be in general chit chat - it might help if you would add your voices with your reasons why we should not be there but be reinstated to what we were before. if any of you have had bad experiences because of the "chit chat" you might include that also.
> ...


Administration. The PM for Administration is here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=2


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> 5mmdpns is my copper pan an aebleskiver???? If it is I am certainly going to try your recipe. Do you think the recipe can be done in the oven?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I sent my message - hope others have as well, and that it's heard and acted on :|


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes Bellstarr, a message definitly needs to be sent. I sent mine!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have sent my message to Admin as well. If you look in the () for General Chit-Chat is says (non-knitting talk). I think that says it all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have sent my message to Admin as well. If you look in the () for General Chit-Chat is says (non-knitting talk). I think that says it all.


Yes, I addressed that in my PM to the Administration too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daisybee - hope you had a good time and will continue to visit with us as often as you can - always fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



Daisybee said:


> I had never read the Tea Party items before but decided to have a look at it while having my breakfast coffee this morning. What a surprise to find all the letters about Scotland, my home country and even recipes. I will try the scones for sure. And the pictures of Largs took me back since I came here from Glasgow many years ago and have seen these views many times on out trips "down the water". Our usual trip was to Millport when we were children but we did go to Largs at times. Happy days!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

vique - welcome to the tea party - we hope to see a lot of you and maybe some stories about jackson - we always have lots of fresh tea so hurry back.

sam



Vique said:


> The pictures are so beautiful. I was born and raised in the United States, now that I am in my seventies I long for a small peaceful little town to live out my days. I did manage to find one and am very happy here. Jackson (my Jack Russell) likes it also, no one bothers us. I sit by the window in the living room and knit and he sleeps on the sofa beside me. It won't be long before we will watch the snow silently falling. Vique.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mathilde11 - so glad you joined us for a cuppa - hope to see you again real soon.

sam



mathilde11 said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I too live in Scotland, and have spent a long time living in the Highlands it is a very beautiful country. I have been to Auckland and I thought it a very interesting city with the Nippon clip-on bridge, when we were the weather was just lovely. Last year we did South Island and just missed the earthquake at Christchurch, we were heading there for a few days, but deviated to Hanmer Springs, and had a pleasant few days golfing and enjoying the rest. It is great to here from everyone. Oh by the way Knitter from Largs sometime in the future we are hoping to relocate to your side of Scotland. We were there a few months ago and enjoyed it very much. It had been some years since we had passed that way. Trouble is too much to do and not enough time.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone Mathilde11


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grank -- so glad you stopped by - hope to see you again real soon.

sam



Grankl said:


> What an interesting TP this week! Have had a busy week with a trip to SC as my daughter had a heart cath but news was good as no evidence of previous heart attack! Feeling blessed. I love reading all the interesting tidbits of lives, recipes and customs. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jynx - we are going to need that recipe - love horseradish.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine are much like popovers and I do them individually in my muffin pans, putting a tablespoon of either meat juiices or canola oil in the bottom -- heat the pans and drop the batter into the hot juices or oil. then bake them until they rise and go brown. Mom used to take hers out so that they would fall a bit but I like to cook them a little longer so they stand tall. I usually make both kinds of the individual yorkshires as my hubby likes them a bit heavier.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

engrmom - welcome - make yourself at home - have a cuppa -don't forget to come back.

sam



Engrmom said:


> You are very generous hostess! thank you for the great descriptions. See my "Introduce myself" also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious baby - mother needs three or four more - she won't be too worried about germs then - lol.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sam will likely not be up to posting until he has had a good night's sleep in his own bed!!! then Hickory and puppies will need his attention not to mention his family and grandkids! We all miss him and would love to hear from him! :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you enjoyed your cuppa with us kiwi11 - we will be looking for you to return real soon.

sam



kiwi11 said:


> Wow-Gairloch is a place I would rate highly on my most want to visit on my bucketlist....It looks lovely and so Scotland in my book....from NZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rosaposa - we are here all week so stop in anytime.

sam



rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all I am only just reading over all yr posts. We had some drama at our place. About a month ago we got some new beautiful goldfish and they all started showing signs of illness this weekend and one looked like he had icing sugar all over. Long story short our other goldfishes that are about 6 years old are now sick, one is really ill. So we spent the weekend changing the water, testing for ph and even got some special medicine to try and help. Needless to say the sickest one of all is in our new 'hospital tank'. I think we have done all we can now and will see how it works out.
> I did manage to knit another ruffle yarn scarf for a friend, they are very popular with my friends. So I felt like I didn't play nurse every minute of the weekend.
> Have a good week everyone, I will try and get on earlier next weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

housework is so overrated redkimba - don't overdo.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Designer1234 - I'm glad to hear that a "regular" person (ie not a movie critic) liked Argos. I'm fascinated by that story & want to see the movie. I might go see it today.
> 
> I'm trying to talk myself into some housework - mostly because it needs to be done. I'm just into a knitting mood.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome back Sam! I've sent my message to Admin as well.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sam, it's good to see you getting back in the groove so quickly. The ladies did a bang-up job of handling the party, but there's only one Sam!  

I've sent my PM to Admin about bringing the TP back to Main, but you know we'll all stick with you no matter how Admin categorizes us. Time for me to log off and get some rest. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is that?

sam



Pontuf said:


> Anyone play Words With Friends?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

contact admin bellestarr - loved the muffin recipe.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have presented my case as to why we should not be in general chit chat - it might help if you would add your voices with your reasons why we should not be there but be reinstated to what we were before. if any of you have had bad experiences because of the "chit chat" you might include that also.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm finally caught up this week - time for bed - think i am finally back on ohio time.

sam

kate - thanks so much for hostessing this week - much appreciated.

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

While at the football game Friday night I knit 3 more bunnies and I gave one whiskers. I'll post some pictures. I even made twin babies (boy and girl). Here is the whole family! Now I have to make a daddy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome home, Sam.... Glad the trip was a success, but so nice to have you back where you belong..... 

I will definitely have DH tell me how he does the horseradish whipped cream... it is soooo good.

I've been knitting on my Ashton and ironing today. Just looked at the clock and figure I had best get to bed. Tomorrow is another day. Look forward to seeing the pups....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

OH Nana love your pictures and recipes! 

Pontuf! they are also photos that Kate found!

The better results from today's trip to Whangarei:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The northern limits of Auckland City- Atiu Regional Park


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Beautiful cottage and cherry blossom tree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My daughter's colour scheme- the fence was a combined effort- they planted the weeping cherry when they moved in about 9 odd years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > oh dear oh dear oh dear - i am so sorry people - i should have been on the tea party sooner - i had planned on sitting down and starting to read this weeks party and start commenting.
> ...


I was the one who got the notice 5, [actually 2] because I had been the one to post this weeks Tea Party- I felt it was rather harsh on Darowil who had gone to so much trouble for us with the Bunnies- there does seem to have been a bit of ill feeling somewhere!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

5mmdpns, thank you for the website, interesting history about the store. There is a Dutch bakery here who sells poffertjes mix in a box but I bet it is better from scratch.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm finally caught up this week - time for bed - think i am finally back on ohio time.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome, Sam, (although I think Myfanwy and Darowil did more than me this week) and it's so nice to have you back safe and sound. There were a lot of anxious people here for a while!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> While at the football game Friday night I knit 3 more bunnies and I gave one whiskers. I'll post some pictures. I even made twin babies (boy and girl). Here is the whole family! Now I have to make a daddy.


These are cute!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely pictures, Myfanwy, I especially loved the verandah on that house.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Karen reminded me she is an Ohio girl from Xenia. She told me that all the school records were destroyed in the 1974 F5 tornado years ago and all that was left of the school was dust because the tornado was so violent. She now lives in northern Michigan near Tanglewood and just loves it there. Her house overlooks the lake. Wish she was still closer but she loves Michigan sooooo much, not much hope of that.
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Cherry blossom in New Zealand.


How absolutely gorgeous!!!!! How I love Spring. Thank you for such a lovely photo.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> it is 9:15AM here in Calgary. Nice morning a bit of an arch in the sky which means nice weather. The Canadian Rockies are very beautiful - I just stood on our deck and they are covered with snow and very sharp and clear. Sometimes they look further away, but today you feel you could reach out and touch them.
> 
> ...


How wonderful it must be to be able to see the mountains from your home. I imagine it makes each morning breathtaking.

Oh yes, those little grandchildren do grow so quickly. It sure didn't seem that quick to me when I was raising my son or when I was growing up.

I sure agree with you about the last bit of any long project, but your waterfall top is so very lovely. As I'll bet, are your fingerless gloves. My but you are busy and even helping your GD with her Halloween costume.

Looking forward to some photos of the Canadian Rockies and I must go see that movie Argo. Sounds fascinating. Thank you.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Glad you are back Sam. Missed you bunches, however the ladies did an outstanding job. I sent my feedback to Admin.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've not heard of Table Talk but would love it as DH is always looking for a new gadget... love Trader Joes and we finally have one in Dallas but not convenient to me..... Maybe that will be a day trip this week.......


We just got a Trader Joe's about 10 min. from our house. Love it. No frills but good prices. A worker there stopped me and talked with me about the store and I told him how I appreciated the organic food too. I will go there first and then to my regular grocery store if I need anything else, but really saved money. Sorry yours isn't convenient. However, it will be a nice day trip and some things you could stock up on.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> 5mmdpns is my copper pan an aebleskiver???? If it is I am certainly going to try your recipe. Do you think the recipe can be done in the oven?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope it turned out to be an Aebelskiver pan as your copper pan is so lovely. Good for you having it all polished so beautifully and on display!!! What pretty handles that pan has. Antique?? Awww, just read that it isn't an Aebelskiver pan but what a gorgeous egg poaching pan. I'm sure you can find a see through lid at a kitchen store and poach away.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

daralene said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I've not heard of Table Talk but would love it as DH is always looking for a new gadget... love Trader Joes and we finally have one in Dallas but not convenient to me..... Maybe that will be a day trip this week.......
> ...


Mom and I love Trader Joes, however the closest one for us about 2 hours away. We try to go a couple of times a year. Rumor has is they are putting one in a town only an hour away, though it doesnt say that on their website yet.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes Bellstarr, a message definitly needs to be sent. I sent mine!


Me too!! Hope they listen to us. They sure listened to the ones that just visited. Wonder how they can judge when there are usually 60 pages.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> While at the football game Friday night I knit 3 more bunnies and I gave one whiskers. I'll post some pictures. I even made twin babies (boy and girl). Here is the whole family! Now I have to make a daddy.


Too cute. Love them with the whiskers and little scarves.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> OH Nana love your pictures and recipes!
> 
> Pontuf! they are also photos that Kate found!
> 
> The better results from today's trip to Whangarei:


I love the photos! Here is a receipt I think you might like. Two versions so it can be enjoyed by all.

Italian Eggs
Serves: 2

Ingredients:
1 tbs olive oil
4 slices pancetta
1 oz (30g) grated cheese
4 large eggs
1 tbs parsley, finely chopped freshly ground black pepper
4 slices buttered toast
2 basil leaves, as fine chiffonade

Method:
Preheat oven to: 190degC/375degF/Gas Regulo 5

Lightly coat four indents in a cupcake tin with olive oil and line each with a slice of pancetta. place a little cheese in the base of each cup, then crack an egg over the top and sprinkle with a little parsley and freshly ground black pepper.

Bake in the centre of a preheated oven for 12 to 15 minutes until the eggs are cooked to your preference.

Serve on slices of buttered toast, garnished with a few strands of basil.

A lighter Version :

There is an alternate way which is ideal for those on a reducing-diet. Use spray to coat the tray and fill the pancetta cups with lightly beaten egg whites and top with a little grated Mexicana Cheddar, serve on a 3" disc of lightly toasted Danish bread with a little low-fat spread. Two do make a reasonable breakfast with a fresh fruit salad. Better than most diet foods!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful cottage and cherry blossom tree!
> ...


That is your daughter's house....hadn't realized that. Oh how breathtaking that tree is. Good choice on their part!!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfawny....Thank you so much for all the great photos from your trip. I can't tell you how wonderful it makes one feel to share in your travels and your local area this way. Really beautiful photography too. Shows everything to its full advantage. Such lovely architecture with the home and the beautiful porches on the one restaurant/pub.

Lots of sheep for lots of yarn. I see where Touch Yarns come from New Zealand along with these sites:
http://naturallyyarnsnz.com/
http://www.paradisefibers.com/yarns/browse-by-brand/new-zealand-wool-pak-yarn.html
http://www.merinopossum.co.nz/

There are more, but the last one is for possum yarn. My understanding is that this is not the same as the North American possum, but much softer and mixed with merino. More sites, but that gives us an idea. It also said that Ebay sells yarn from New Zealand.
____________

NanaCaren...What lovely recipes for eggs. Can just picture the faces of our company next time when these are served.
____________
Well, I have to tell you all that I have been leery about being on the internet for a while. Now people have made charges to our credit card from another country. First sign was people trying to sign into my Face Book account as me from another country. These charges to the card were small and if you don't catch them the fraud department told me they then max out your card. I love so much my friends on here and hate it that people like this could make me lose you. I should have gotten off the internet before but you are all such a big part of my life. I had talked to a couple people on here about this after I saw what happened on Face Book. I even mentioned it once a while ago on here. The credit card charges are new though and now they've really invaded. One of the charges was to a company that helps them get passwords and ID for email where they then would try and gather even more personal information. Such an enormous positive with the internet but along with that comes an enormous negative and it only takes a few. I may still be on much much less if I can and I probably shouldn't be here using my real name. Now to think up a new avatar. Hmmmmm 
Be careful and I am sure you all check your bills. One charge was just $2.95 and the other was $39. If you don't catch them you will be in real trouble. Love you all and I will be trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I wrote a note to Admin stating my dismay that we have been listed under chit chat. 
Not much knitting over the last weekend as computer was a mess. I had inadvertently turned off internet connection and now my evernote wont copy to its account. As stated before I have had trouble ever since the new version has been installed. I have trouble finding a way to let them know about this. If anyone knows how to communicate with their administration let me know please. Today is Monday so that is sewing day at the senior ctr. Wed: Advisory committee for senior affairs. Thursday a trip to Malibu for a picnic if it doesn't rain. We had a couple days of light rain this last week, Very unusual for this time of year. 
Can others state their reasons for wanting us back in Main. as I was not certain what I should stay. I wish they would make a unique category for tea party so that we could directly with one click check in. We include patterns, pictures and discuss all kinds of topics as well as gather as a unique group of knitters. Good bye for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, had a super 5 days on the Isle of Wight. Even though it rained most days it was just so nice to have a complete break from everything and see new views. Gosh I seemed to have missed lots while away. So good to see Sam back safely after his travels. Yes it took me a while to find the new Tea Party, wondered what was going on. Nearly caught up with the washing and things that don't get done when you are away. DD just gone off with BF and nephew(my grandson) for a week in Somerset. It'll be like another holiday for us. Going to try and catch up with TP now and probably will comment later.
Lin x


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Glad you are back Sam. Missed you bunches, however the ladies did an outstanding job. I sent my feedback to Admin.


Again, I'm glad you're back, Sam. I've sent a message to Admin also regarding the moving of the Tea Party and why I'm unhappy with that particular location for it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I wrote a note to Admin stating my dismay that we have been listed under chit chat.
> Not much knitting over the last weekend as computer was a mess. I had inadvertently turned off internet connection and now my evernote wont copy to its account. As stated before I have had trouble ever since the new version has been installed. I have trouble finding a way to let them know about this. If anyone knows how to communicate with their administration let me know please. Today is Monday so that is sewing day at the senior ctr. Wed: Advisory committee for senior affairs. Thursday a trip to Malibu for a picnic if it doesn't rain. We had a couple days of light rain this last week, Very unusual for this time of year.
> Can others state their reasons for wanting us back in Main. as I was not certain what I should stay. I wish they would make a unique category for tea party so that we could directly with one click check in. We include patterns, pictures and discuss all kinds of topics as well as gather as a unique group of knitters. Good bye for now. Marlark Marge.


I wholeheartedly agree Marge- One thing that I have noticed since the change of category, is that the entry shows up only the once in the 'digest', instead of being there all week- I really wonder how people are to find us- especially as we have had Kate me and Darowil to hunt under for a 'search', as well as Sam suddenly going back to being 'thewren'- There are definite glitches in the system. 
Hope you have a lovely week even in the rain- anything transpiring for you to find a little canine companion? it was so lovely hearing the tales of Hobo- even though he could also be a trial for you!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

daralene said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I've not heard of Table Talk but would love it as DH is always looking for a new gadget... love Trader Joes and we finally have one in Dallas but not convenient to me..... Maybe that will be a day trip this week.......
> ...


There are 4 TJs in Tucson, but not in our immediate neighborhood :thumbdown: . Still, can plan our shopping trips so we go first to TJs, then Sprouts, a reasonably priced natural foods store (!), then, if need be, the regular supermarket, but we go there less than anywhere else - the prices aren't any better and there's all the junk to take up space and sort through. For example, Sprouts had apples for 99¢ a pound, grapes for 88¢, both on special, but at Safeway etc. those same items were double the price, on sale! We're very fortunate to have those alternatives. And down on the south side of town is El Super, an amazing Hispanic-oriented market that has the cleanest, most varied meat counter I've ever seen and amazing produce at very reasonable prices. If it was closer I'd go there more often. Oh, and a totally fantastic bakery with the best Mexican pastries I've ever had.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you! Great idea! I do have a large see through glass lid that I will use.

uote=daralene]


Pontuf said:


> 5mmdpns is my copper pan an aebleskiver???? If it is I am certainly going to try your recipe. Do you think the recipe can be done in the oven?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope it turned out to be an Aebelskiver pan as your copper pan is so lovely. Good for you having it all polished so beautifully and on display!!! What pretty handles that pan has. Antique?? Awww, just read that it isn't an Aebelskiver pan but what a gorgeous egg poaching pan. I'm sure you can find a see through lid at a kitchen store and poach away.[/quote]


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> housework is so overrated redkimba - don't overdo.
> 
> sam


Why, thank you, Sam. However them dishes ain't gonna wash themselves. >.<

I still managed to put on a couple inches on the knitting project. I had to switch to circulars because the jacket is a little longer than the straight needles I have.

Gonna go back to work now. Pictures of far-away nice places are making it to hard to concentrate...

PS - I don't care which place this thread goes as long as I can find the new one each week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also sent mine.



5mmdpns said:


> Yes Bellstarr, a message definitly needs to be sent. I sent mine!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome home Sam! Glad you had a wonderful trip and returned home safe and sound. Also thanks for presenting our case to administration. I just sent ADM a PM (thanks for the link 5mmdpn) requesting they return us to our original category. How can they think we don't talk knitting when party members posted beautiful socks and bunnies this week to mention a few...I think that viewership is down since they moved us to chit chat. Also thanks to the wonderful ladies who hosted during Sam's absence. Great job! We all know that it's a lot if work and we all so appreciate your time and delicious recipes. XOXOXO's to all



thewren said:


> i have presented my case as to why we should not be in general chit chat - it might help if you would add your voices with your reasons why we should not be there but be reinstated to what we were before. if any of you have had bad experiences because of the "chit chat" you might include that also.
> 
> i agree - i think someone got jealous and just wanted to be mean and made an issure of it. let's make an issue of it in our favor. let's go people.
> 
> sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> OH Nana love your pictures and recipes!
> 
> Pontuf! they are also photos that Kate found!
> 
> The better results from today's trip to Whangarei:


Oh myfanwy- we used to go the the puhoi pub all the time. it is such an interesting place. Thanks again for the memories of our life in New Zealand! Isn't that the place with the black sand?

It was a lot of years ago, but I think the west coast had black sand?? Shirley


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi 5MM'S Thanks for the helpful link to sock making,I've put it on my favorites so I can refer back to it Chayjan


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

darowil said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > The pictures of Gairloch are simply inspiring! Thank you for sharing. I would love to visit all these places someday but that most likely won't happen so I especially appreciate seeing the pictures.
> ...


What a spread!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

First, my apologies for not getting here much over the weekend--yesterday I didn't even turn on the computer, as I was frogging and redoing the toe of GD's Christmas stocking a few times until I got what I wanted...that's what I get for not using a pattern, I guess! I'll add a photo of that in a bit. I also finished some hats--I'll take them to the fiesta/craft show this Saturday and sell what I can for the fundraiser for my friend's little boy, and the rest will be donated (probably to the homeless shelter).

Here is probably my favorite recipe from the biscotti book (info on the book is on this page): http://recipecircus.com/recipes/rsinparis/COOKIES/Almond_Biscotti_Biscotti_di_Prato.html

I didn't get any baking done over the weekend, either, but for the pizza for last night's supper.  Maybe tomorrow...

Daralene, I don't have a credit card and haven't for quite some time. I do check my bank account at least twice a week online and report any odd things immediately. One way to avoid this kind of thing is to use a prepaid debit card for shopping online; my dad uses that and keep the balance just above what he wants to order (and does one order at a time). A while back someone tried to subscribe to the World of Warcraft game with my numbers and the bank sent me a new card and contested the charge without any problems and I got my money back. Apparently, as I was told, the thing now is to nickel and dime through charging a little bit--many people don't notice those small amounts--and that's how they get away with it. It can be a terrible nuisance, though, especially when one has to watch pennies as closely as I do!

I read up on posts--Sam! So glad you are home safe & sound and can't wait to see how those pups have grown. Myfanwy, thanks for sharing your photos, and to all who gave recipes, wow. So much to choose from. I know I'm leaving something out, but I confess I am still a bit rushed...today is another hectic day, just when I thought we were settling back in to what passes for normal around here. :shock:

DD has her safety training for the job this week (learning about scaffolding and hard hats, lol). It should be interesting for her. Then Saturday is our craft fair (can't wait to see my little alpaca buddies!) and Sunday (or next Sunday) we take the Boys for their yearly shots. It's always something. At least I finished DD's cowl (no picture yet) and the stocking--my two "biggies" for the moment. Now I can sit back and focus on that shawl again, I hope.

Have an excellent day/night, everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> 5mmdpns is my copper pan an aebleskiver???? If it is I am certainly going to try your recipe. Do you think the recipe can be done in the oven?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't been on for a few days so I'm really behind reading all the posts.. Been having radiation so am a bit worn out running back and forth to hospital. To dentist today with DH and radiation again tomorrow and Friday. Really need a lot of sleep 

I've been reading about aebleskiver and I had one of these copper pans. Didn't know what it was for - thought maybe poached eggs. Too bad I didn't know sooner, I no longer have the pan. Recipe sounds delicious.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, and on the "where we should be" issue (I knew I forgot to comment on something important!), I have seen dozens of threads that veer off the topic of knitting in all other areas, and nobody seems to mind that. I dunno; I will just never understand why people feel a need to make mountains out of molehills...


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Vique said:


> The pictures are so beautiful. I was born and raised in the United States, now that I am in my seventies I long for a small peaceful little town to live out my days. I did manage to find one and am very happy here. Jackson (my Jack Russell) likes it also, no one bothers us. I sit by the window in the living room and knit and he sleeps on the sofa beside me. It won't be long before we will watch the snow silently falling. Vique.


What a lovely peaceful picture you paint. Sure we're not twins? I sit here on the sofa with Phoebe my Border terrier fast asleep at the side of me.I am also getting on a bit--HA HA!!!! We wont get any snow over here for several months yet as autumn has not long arrived although it's very cold today


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome back, Sam, missed you. Glad you had an enjoyable trip but it's always nice to get home to your own bed.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> Myfawny....Thank you so much for all the great photos from your trip. I can't tell you how wonderful it makes one feel to share in your travels and your local area this way. Really beautiful photography too. Shows everything to its full advantage. Such lovely architecture with the home and the beautiful porches on the one restaurant/pub.
> 
> Lots of sheep for lots of yarn. I see where Touch Yarns come from New Zealand along with these sites:
> http://naturallyyarnsnz.com/
> ...


Hugs Daralene! sorry about the credit card snaffle!! :-( You likely have cancelled your credit cards and new ones are being sent to you. It is for this reason that I never purchase things on line with credit cards or otherwise. Mom does make purchases from Amazon with her credit card and has not had problems. Change your PIN numbers and passwords on your computer. Good luck with everything and best wishes for a quick recovery of all things back to normal. Stress is not good for fibro people!!!! ;-) 
BTW your new avatar sure takes first place but I do miss your smiling face!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

That's it! I'm poaching eggs with my copper egg poacher!

Can't wait. I'll post a picture when I do.



budasha said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns is my copper pan an aebleskiver???? If it is I am certainly going to try your recipe. Do you think the recipe can be done in the oven?
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hugs for you Budasha. Hoping that the treatments are successful and over soon. ((((( )))))

Sorlena, love love love the colors for the socks and the hats!! Do you have a hat pattern you follow or just the one in your brilliant head? *sighs with envy*


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Welcome home Sam! Glad you had a wonderful trip and returned home safe and sound. Also thanks for presenting our case to administration. I just sent ADM a PM (thanks for the link 5mmdpn) requesting they return us to our original category. How can they think we don't talk knitting when party members posted beautiful socks and bunnies this week to mention a few...I think that viewership is down since they moved us to chit chat. Also thanks to the wonderful ladies who hosted during Sam's absence. Great job! We all know that it's a lot if work and we all so appreciate your time and delicious recipes. XOXOXO's to all
> 
> I need help! I love this afghan but cannot find the pattern. I've been to the Koigu website, couldn't find it. Anyone know where I can find or purchase it? Has anyone made it?
> 
> ...


Pontuf, these squares that make up the afghan are made of randomly placed plain garter stitch squares and the mitered knitted dishcloth squares. There are a lot on Ravelry for the mitered squares. The squares are all different sizes and that is what makes it so interesting! Here is the link for Ravelry's mitered square dishcloth patterns. (I only instantly recognized the mitered squares because of the ones I made. The yarn can be changed to any that suits your afghan.)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=knitted%20mitered%20dishclothes%20&sort=best


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> That's it! I'm poaching eggs with my copper egg poacher!
> 
> Can't wait. I'll post a picture when I do.
> 
> ...


You are a jem!!! I guess the eggie soldiers will work well for the poached eggs too (at least they do in my house!!)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Monday Morning Breakfast. Neiman Marcus' famous popovers with homemade raspberry butter! YUM!!!!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> OH Nana love your pictures and recipes!
> 
> Pontuf! they are also photos that Kate found!
> 
> The better results from today's trip to Whangarei:


Interesting gingerbread on that house.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> Hi 5MM'S Thanks for the helpful link to sock making,I've put it on my favorites so I can refer back to it Chayjan


You are quite welcome! Have you knit socks? I started when I was ten. Mom had cast on stitches to a set of dpns with red yarn and handed it to me and said "Now knit." I did not know how to knit and was thrilled that she was going to teach me to knit. I truly knew in that moment that I was her favorite kid! (after all, none of my other siblings wanted to know how to knit, and it did not matter that the baby was only a toddler!) The sock pattern came from my Mom's head! she knit the English throw style and she was teaching me to knit the Norwegian continental style which was how my father's mother knit. I knit both ways now but prefer the continental. I also still have one red sock in my possession. I dont know what happened to the mate for it but likely it is in sock heaven.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hugs for you Budasha. Hoping that the treatments are successful and over soon. ((((( )))))
> 
> Sorlena, love love love the colors for the socks and the hats!! Do you have a hat pattern you follow or just the one in your brilliant head? *sighs with envy*


Budasha, add my healing thoughts to the others!

5mmdpns, these days my hats mostly are made up as I go along...two of those actually started with crochet, then had stitches picked up and knit and then the knitting was bound off and it was finished with crochet...I throw all my "leftovers" in a box, and I pull out a random ball here or there and usually work on them a little at a time. The three in the picture had been just crocheted crowns sitting in the box and I added to them while the football was on yesterday and managed to get those three finished. So they're a bit wacky, really! I often work those kinds of hats to practice stitches or measure a gauge (that way, I feel I'm doing something useful while swatching at the same time, lol). I do write down patterns from time to time, too, though I haven't done that for a while. Hats are my "go to" when I am not sure what else TO do--someone can always use a hat!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I LOVE the colors! Such fabulous gifts!



Sorlenna said:


> First, my apologies for not getting here much over the weekend--yesterday I didn't even turn on the computer, as I was frogging and redoing the toe of GD's Christmas stocking a few times until I got what I wanted...that's what I get for not using a pattern, I guess! I'll add a photo of that in a bit. I also finished some hats--I'll take them to the fiesta/craft show this Saturday and sell what I can for the fundraiser for my friend's little boy, and the rest will be donated (probably to the homeless shelter).
> 
> Here is probably my favorite recipe from the biscotti book (info on the book is on this page): http://recipecircus.com/recipes/rsinparis/COOKIES/Almond_Biscotti_Biscotti_di_Prato.html
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuff, those popovers are looking mighty tasty!!! Recipe please! Do you stick the jam in after they are baked or before? And do tell about those little metal dishes you baked them in! I have never seen anything like that!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks so much!!!



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome home Sam! Glad you had a wonderful trip and returned home safe and sound. Also thanks for presenting our case to administration. I just sent ADM a PM (thanks for the link 5mmdpn) requesting they return us to our original category. How can they think we don't talk knitting when party members posted beautiful socks and bunnies this week to mention a few...I think that viewership is down since they moved us to chit chat. Also thanks to the wonderful ladies who hosted during Sam's absence. Great job! We all know that it's a lot if work and we all so appreciate your time and delicious recipes. XOXOXO's to all
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I LOVE the colors! Such fabulous gifts!


Thanks--I have some leftovers from the stocking and want to try a crochet version of that pattern in a hat (while I still remember how I did it, lol). I might even write that one down. I wish the camera had gotten the colors better--they really are pretty bright--and the yarn has sparkles in it, too. Last year I made Stinkbug (aka GS) one in red and blue and she wanted something similar for the baby this year.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuff, those popovers are looking mighty tasty!!! Recipe please! Do you stick the jam in after they are baked or before? And do tell about those little metal dishes you baked them in! I have never seen anything like that!


http://www.target.com/p/norpro-nonstick-linking-popover-pan/-/A-564118?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=Froogle_df&LNM=|564118&CPNG=Kitchen&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=564118

One example


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The pans are popover pans and I'm sure you can find them online. You MUST spray each cup with cooking spray before filling or they will stick. Raspberry butter is on the side to spread on hot popovers.
I'll post the recipe later this morning. It's so easy. And so much fun when they come out of the oven! So light and airy!



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuff, those popovers are looking mighty tasty!!! Recipe please! Do you stick the jam in after they are baked or before? And do tell about those little metal dishes you baked them in! I have never seen anything like that!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On second looks at the magazine cover, the squares are all the mitered squares pattern. Mary Maxim has a similar one in their catalogue only the squares are all the same size and not random sizes. I think the yarn used was Prism yarn for Mary Maxim's afghan. The random sizes look way more interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great idea!



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > That's it! I'm poaching eggs with my copper egg poacher!
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hugs for you Budasha. Hoping that the treatments are successful and over soon. ((((( )))))
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Neiman Marcus Famous Popover Recipe

Makes 12
Preheat oven to 450 F

ingredients:

3 1/2 cups milk
4 cups all purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
6 large eggs at room temperature

Place milk in a bowl and microwave until warm to the touch.

Sift flour, salt and baking powder together in a large bowl.

Crack eggs into mixing bowl and beat with electric mixer with whisk attachment for about 3 minutes or until foamy and pale in color. Turn mixer down to low and add warm milk. Gradually add the flour mixture and beat on medium about 2 minutes. (now here in the recipe it says to let the batter rest for 1 hour but I never do, just don't have the time, and I see no difference! They still rise so very high without resting)

VERY IMPORTANT! Spray each cup in the popover with spray cooking oil so they will not stick. Fill each pan cup almost to the top with the batter. Transfer to the oven and bake for 15 minutes. THEN TURN DOWN the oven temperature to 375 F and bake for another 30 minutes longer until the popovers are a deep golden brown on the outside and airy on the inside. Remove from the oven and immediately turn the popovers out of the pan. 

Serve hot with raspberry, strawberry, blueberry butter or any that you prefer.

It is very important the your eggs are at room temperature and that the milk is very warm.

Unfortunately the book says they do not freeze well. I'll freeze my leftovers today and let you the outcome.


Fruit Butters

Bring butter to room temperature and whisk with electric mixer until creamy and smooth. Add your favorite fruit or flavoring and continue to whisk until smooth.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > OH Nana love your pictures and recipes!
> ...


yes- the West Coast often has black sands- but no Whangarei is on the East- and has links going back to the very early European Settlement- Northland was a very popular area with Maori- so many Pa sites! [Pa are the fortified strongholds Maori built usually on mountains, or hills, especially where there were good defensive outlooks] 
Some more photos of the Waipu Cove Museum, which commemorates the settlers from Nova Scotia, who sailed out in the 1850's


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Neiman Marcus Famous Popover Recipe
> 
> Makes 12
> Preheat oven to 450 F
> ...


Ok, now I am getting my sleeping bag and pillow and when you will hear the doorbell ring, you know it is me coming to live at yours! menu: poached eggs and popovers. (Will bring my peanut butter too)!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Of course, I had to do a search to see if muffin pans will work for the popover cups, as I don't have those--and apparently, that should work. I may have to try this one tomorrow instead of making the biscotti...or maybe make both! Bub and I were talking about biscochitos yesterday, too; I've developed the recipe to sugar free for him, and we generally make those a time or two between Halloween and Christmas (they are sort of a "traditional Christmas cookie" in the region).

I love those baskets! Weaving fascinates me, especially when done with natural materials. I hope the basket weavers are coming to the Fiesta--love watching them work!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Neiman Marcus Famous Popover Recipe
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think the muffin pans would work just fine just make sure you spray them good with cooking oil spray. And spray the tins individually before you fill them. Make sure that there isn't a tin sprayed with oil that is not filled as the oil will burn when the filled ones are baking. I learned this first hand!

quote=Sorlenna]Of course, I had to do a search to see if muffin pans will work for the popover cups, as I don't have those--and apparently, that should work. I may have to try this one tomorrow instead of making the biscotti...or maybe make both! Bub and I were talking about biscochitos yesterday, too; I've developed the recipe to sugar free for him, and we generally make those a time or two between Halloween and Christmas (they are sort of a "traditional Christmas cookie" in the region).

I love those baskets! Weaving fascinates me, especially when done with natural materials. I hope the basket weavers are coming to the Fiesta--love watching them work![/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Of course, I had to do a search to see if muffin pans will work for the popover cups, as I don't have those--and apparently, that should work. I may have to try this one tomorrow instead of making the biscotti...or maybe make both! Bub and I were talking about biscochitos yesterday, too; I've developed the recipe to sugar free for him, and we generally make those a time or two between Halloween and Christmas (they are sort of a "traditional Christmas cookie" in the region).


Ok oh-brilliant-headed-Sorlena! need that sugar free recipe for all diabetics including me!!! The Sorlena Traditional Christmas Cookie sounds delicious (needing some green and red sprinkles on mine!)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I think the muffin pans would work just fine just make sure you spray them good with cooking oil spray. And spray the tins individually before you fill them. Make sure that there isn't a tin sprayed with oil that is not filled as the oil will burn when the filled ones are baking. I learned this first hand!
> 
> quote=Sorlenna]Of course, I had to do a search to see if muffin pans will work for the popover cups, as I don't have those--and apparently, that should work. I may have to try this one tomorrow instead of making the biscotti...or maybe make both! Bub and I were talking about biscochitos yesterday, too; I've developed the recipe to sugar free for him, and we generally make those a time or two between Halloween and Christmas (they are sort of a "traditional Christmas cookie" in the region).
> 
> I love those baskets! Weaving fascinates me, especially when done with natural materials. I hope the basket weavers are coming to the Fiesta--love watching them work!


[/quote]

I use muffin pans for popovers as well as yorkshires, all the time. you do have to make sure that they are sprayed with Pam or that they have a small amount of vegetable oil in the bottom. the pam works well and I usually use the oil mixed with beef drippings for the yorkshires.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


I have one of those pans, I used muffin tins for years. One of the children bought me the "proper pan" as they put it. I think it's because the popovers are larger.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The popover pans are smaller at the base and wider at the top. They are also much deeper than muffin pans. This gives the popovers their unique shape. I, too, use the same pan for yorkshires.



NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have one of those pans, I used muffin tins for years. One of the children bought me the "proper pan" as they put it. I think it's because the popovers are larger.


A couple of the articles I read on those said something about having a couple more than usual if using muffin pans, and both cautioned to be sure to oil the cups first. I'm usually pretty careful about that.

I will have to hunt up the biscochito recipe...of course I knew I would! LOL


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

You can find them under $10 at TJ Maxx and Home Goods/Marshalls. They are much more expensive at Crate & Barrel and Wm Sonoma etc.



Pontuf said:


> The popover pans are smaller at the base and wider at the top. They are also much deeper than muffin pans. This gives the popovers their unique shape. I, too, use the same pan for yorkshires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> The popover pans are smaller at the base and wider at the top. They are also much deeper than muffin pans. This gives the popovers their unique shape. I, too, use the same pan for yorkshires.
> 
> I make yorkshires in the pan as well. A favorite here when we have roast beef.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I love those baskets, one of my favorite things to collect.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > The popover pans are smaller at the base and wider at the top. They are also much deeper than muffin pans. This gives the popovers their unique shape. I, too, use the same pan for yorkshires.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I didn't take this gorgeous photo. It was in a knitting newsletter and just so gorgeous. They didn't have a name to attribute it to, but the photographer sure captured a glorious moment in time. Snow and autumn leaves.[/quote]

Daralene, 
That is a spectacular picture....how often would you see something that lovely. Wouldn't it make a beautiful painting. I'm surprised that the photographer's name didn't appear; that's very unusual. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Monday Morning Breakfast. Neiman Marcus' famous popovers with homemade raspberry butter! YUM!!!!!!


Wow! those are beautiful! great picture!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh,,, where to start..... NanaCaren, great egg recipe...

Pontuf,,,, fabulous turnovers and I think I'll pick up a 'proper' pan for DH just so we can have bigger ones...I'm definitely marking the Needless Markup recipe. We have met Stanley on many occasions and I so miss when they did the Fortnights at the store.

Daralene,,,,, sorry for your internet woes.... I have been very fortunate, but make sure I have pretty decent security on board. LOVE the photo and have saved that to my files....

Myfanwy.... great pictures... naturally, I love seeing weaving of any kind... but the scenery and buildings are wonderful. sure wish I could hope on a plane and visit.

Badusha.... Sending all kinds of healing vibes your way. it is a hassle to go so often, but the radiation seems to be the one treatment that has the least side effects. hope you are done soon and everything is back to normal....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SIL just stopped by to borrow the chain saw. He had on a sport coat so I knew something was up. He has taken a full-time job with an oil company as a trainer of some sort... He has no idea what he is doing, but they have decided that he needs to do something with a more constant paycheck, now that DD is thinking of leavingthe airline. That probably means that I will get to babysit more, as he will be out of town 3 nights a week and DD is still flying, but that suits me fine. The girls will be grown and gone much too soon and I would like to be more involved in their lives while I still have the chance....

I'm so far behind already today.... but nice that it doesn't really matter. I'm going to go do a little ironing to finish up most of that chore, throw in some laundry and then knit on my Ashton. Tomorrow, we are going to the Dallas Arboretum and dinner with a KP friend and husband. The Chahully glass exhibit is there and should be fantastic illumnated for evening. He is one of our favorite artists so i am really looking forward to it.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

NanaCaren...What lovely recipes for eggs. Can just picture the faces of our company next time when these are served.

Darlene, I made the Italian Eggs for lunch. They are better than the ones I had while cruising in the Mediterranean this summer. I used a small dessert dish instead of a muffin tin. 

Here is another tasty receipt of Dave's. 

Stuffed Courgette Tapas
Makes : 16

Ingredients:
2 large courgettes (zuccini), about 8/ 20cms
1tbs olive oil
4 oz mushrooms finely chopped
1/2 onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, finely choppped
2 tbs parsley finely chopped
1 oz Manchego cheese, grated

Method:
Preheat oven to: 180degC/ 350degF/ Gas Regulo 4

Trim the ends from the cougrettes and cut them into 1 inch (2.5 cm) thick discs. Place on a plate and microwave on high for two minutes, or until tender. 

Allow them to cool, the scoop out a small hollow from each piece and set aside. 

Heat oil in frying pan and sauté the mushrooms, onion and garlic until tender, but not coloured. Remove from the heat, then stir in the parsley and season to taste with salt and pepper. 

Spoon mixture into the courguette cups and arrange on a lightly greased baking sheet and sprinkle with each with a little cheese.

Bake in the center of the oven for about fifteen minutes and sserve hot. 

Authentic Manchego is a compact cheese made from sheep's milk and the variety used for cooking will have been aged for several months to allow the flavours to develop. Go for a good firm local sheep's cheese, it will be a lot closer to the authentic dish. 

Hope you like these little bites.
All the best
Dave


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh,,, where to start..... NanaCaren, great egg recipe...
> 
> Badusha.... Sending all kinds of healing vibes your way. it is a hassle to go so often, but the radiation seems to be the one treatment that has the least side effects. hope you are done soon and everything is back to normal....


Thanks for the healing vibes..sure can use them. I can hardly keep my eyes open. Two more treatments to go and then wait for the results. Hope you're feeling much better. Sounds like you're a very busy gal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am not even going to ask what color the father was. lol

sam



Sandy said:


> While at the football game Friday night I knit 3 more bunnies and I gave one whiskers. I'll post some pictures. I even made twin babies (boy and girl). Here is the whole family! Now I have to make a daddy.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I think the muffin pans would work just fine just make sure you spray them good with cooking oil spray. And spray the tins individually before you fill them. Make sure that there isn't a tin sprayed with oil that is not filled as the oil will burn when the filled ones are baking. I learned this first hand!
> 
> quote=Sorlenna]Of course, I had to do a search to see if muffin pans will work for the popover cups, as I don't have those--and apparently, that should work. I may have to try this one tomorrow instead of making the biscotti...or maybe make both! Bub and I were talking about biscochitos yesterday, too; I've developed the recipe to sugar free for him, and we generally make those a time or two between Halloween and Christmas (they are sort of a "traditional Christmas cookie" in the region).
> 
> I love those baskets! Weaving fascinates me, especially when done with natural materials. I hope the basket weavers are coming to the Fiesta--love watching them work!


[/quote]

If I have cups not filled when I make muffins I put water in each.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mjs said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I think the muffin pans would work just fine just make sure you spray them good with cooking oil spray. And spray the tins individually before you fill them. Make sure that there isn't a tin sprayed with oil that is not filled as the oil will burn when the filled ones are baking. I learned this first hand!
> ...


If I have cups not filled when I make muffins I put water in each.[/quote]

I forgot to say I always leave one empty and fill it with half water it seems to help. I usually use one on the side, not the bottom. works well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful pictures myfanwy - thanks for sharing.

sam



myfanwy said:


> The northern limits of Auckland City- Atiu Regional Park


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Must have been variegated. lol



thewren said:


> i am not even going to ask what color the father was. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> NanaCaren...What lovely recipes for eggs. Can just picture the faces of our company next time when these are served.
> 
> Darlene, I made the Italian Eggs for lunch. They are better than the ones I had while cruising in the Mediterranean this summer. I used a small dessert dish instead of a muffin tin.
> 
> ...


Oh, those eggs look delicious! It all sounds delicious!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you - i am not sure defiance will ever get a trader joe - love the new avatar.

sam



daralene said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I've not heard of Table Talk but would love it as DH is always looking for a new gadget... love Trader Joes and we finally have one in Dallas but not convenient to me..... Maybe that will be a day trip this week.......
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Oh, those eggs look delicious! It all sounds delicious![/quote]

They are, I first had them on a cruise this summer. I them 6 put of the 10 days.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SIL just stopped by to borrow the chain saw. He had on a sport coat so I knew something was up. He has taken a full-time job with an oil company as a trainer of some sort... He has no idea what he is doing, but they have decided that he needs to do something with a more constant paycheck, now that DD is thinking of leavingthe airline. That probably means that I will get to babysit more, as he will be out of town 3 nights a week and DD is still flying, but that suits me fine. The girls will be grown and gone much too soon and I would like to be more involved in their lives while I still have the chance....
> 
> I'm so far behind already today.... but nice that it doesn't really matter. I'm going to go do a little ironing to finish up most of that chore, throw in some laundry and then knit on my Ashton. Tomorrow, we are going to the Dallas Arboretum and dinner with a KP friend and husband. The Chahully glass exhibit is there and should be fantastic illumnated for evening. He is one of our favorite artists so i am really looking forward to it.....


I know what you mean about wanting to spend as much time as possible with the grandkids! Our oldest GS is 13 and I'm so proud of the man he's becoming but I miss the 5-year-old who told me once, "Okay, Nana, I'll stay little for you!"

Have a wonderful time tomorrow. I love arboretums and botanical gardens. We saw a Chihuly exhibit in Scottsdale a few years ago - absolutely amazing work! He's one of our favorites too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> If I have cups not filled when I make muffins I put water in each.


That's a good suggestion. I will let you all know how it goes (and will get that biscochito recipe soon...I'm a bit tied to my desk at the moment).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely budasha - and hickory right next to me making sure i don't go anywhere - she has been joined at my hip since i got back. lol

sam



budasha said:


> Welcome back, Sam, missed you. Glad you had an enjoyable trip but it's always nice to get home to your own bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - do you have a recipe for the popovers that you would like to share. hint - hint - lol

sam



Pontuf said:


> Monday Morning Breakfast. Neiman Marcus' famous popovers with homemade raspberry butter! YUM!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

erma bombeck said that lone socks go to live with jesus - i have always had this picture of jesus looking through this huge box of socks with a frown on his face. lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi 5MM'S Thanks for the helpful link to sock making,I've put it on my favorites so I can refer back to it Chayjan
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been away from here for a while, and I'm so happy to be back. Such lovely pictures and wonderful-sounding receipts! It's gratifying to know that the tea party remains a place of good friends, good thoughts, good food.

The leaves are starting to turn here in western Maryland, and the squirrels are harvesting the black walnuts from the trees all around my place. They bring the nuts to the railing around my deck and crack open those tough shells, leaving a mess behind them. It's time to start stocking up on bird seed for the winter. I usually buy peanuts to feed the squirrels, but am reluctant to do so this year due to the human health concerns. I don't know if it applies to rodents, but I don't want to endanger the animals.

I'm teleworking today, and it's time to get back to business. See y'all later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - thanks so much for the recipe - they do look good.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Neiman Marcus Famous Popover Recipe
> 
> Makes 12
> Preheat oven to 450 F


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful myfanwy - thanks for the pictures.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you myfanwy! I don't usually show anyone my work because I'm not too happy with it most of the time. lol This had was made in two days, because I found out, the one I was working on was going to be too small. I thought the baby would be small, but she turned out to be 8 lbs 3 oz. We all seem to have huge kids in our family. lol

Roberta



myfanwy said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you Kate and Daralene for the compliments! I think I need a little confidence boosting. lol
She is a beautiful little baby, and I think she knows it already! 

Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks pammie1234, she is very precious to all of us.
My two sisters and I were praying constantly through the whole pregnancy, plus 3 churches, and a few people at my work. Three years ago, my niece was in a car accident, and they found she had a tumor bigger than a grapefruit attached to her spine, and feeding off of her aorta. They were worried she might not make it through the operation. Thank goodness she did make it, and they told her she would have to wait at least 3-5 years before trying to get pregnant; if she ever could get pregnant!
Well, 3 yrs later, and two miscarriages, she decided to wait a while; apparently God had other plans, because two months later, she found out she was pregnant! lol
All I can say is, Thank God for prayers, and his wonderful answer!

Roberta



pammie1234 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I saw this earlier and thought it would amuse you Grannies out there

http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/485857_544313702248896_683878242_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > If I have cups not filled when I make muffins I put water in each.
> ...


The water keeps whatever residual grease there might be from burning. Also, if you are using an aluminum pan for something that needs a water bath, some cream of tartar in the pan will keep it from discoloring.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

That's fine; I don't mind! I don't have any grandchildren yet, so I make do with my middle sister's grand kids. lol My youngest daughter told me I will have to wait at least another year before she starts on the FIVE that she wants. hahaha She's 27 now, so I wonder if she will make it to five? lol But yes, her grandmother, my middle sister, is on Cloud 9!

Roberta

Quote=81brighteyes]


myfanwy said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


So sorry that on my post I gave you the title of "Grandmother". I should have quoted this, but did not. That's what comes of trying to read and reply to posts too fast.[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Well, 3 yrs later, and two miscarriages, she decided to wait a while; apparently God had other plans, because two months later, she found out she was pregnant! lol
> All I can say is, Thank God for prayers, and his wonderful answer!
> 
> Roberta


When my husband and I were trying to start our family, the docs told us it might take 5 years to have a baby...six weeks later, I thought I had a stomach flu and it turned out we were expecting. 6 1/2 years later, we had four kids! LOL You just never know. :mrgreen:

I have managed to find the cookbook, so here are both versions of the biscochitos. If you don't care for anise/licorice flavor, go with the smaller amount (I don't like it and I can hardly taste it in the finished cookies, but it is necessary). Neither is terribly sweet, and if you don't do wine for cooking, you can use grape juice instead.

(Full version with sugar/full fat)

2 cups lard
1 cup sugar
1-2 teaspoons anise
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup wine (I used red)
1 teaspoon salt
6 cups all purpose flour
3 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 cup sugar (keep aside)
1 teaspoon cinnamon

Cream lard and sugar; add anise and beaten eggs and mix well. Sift baking powder, salt, and flour into a large bowl. Combine flour mixture with egg mixture alternately with wine. Roll 1/4" thick and cut into 2" circles with cookie cutter. Place on ungreased cookie sheet and bake at 375F for 8-10 minutes. Meanwhile, mix 1/2 cup sugar and cinnamon. When cookies are hot from oven, sprinkle both sides with cinnamon mixture (mixture will not stick to cookies if they are cool). Makes about 6 dozen.

Sugar Free/Less Fat Version

2 cups vegetable shortening
1 cup Splenda
1-2 teaspoons anise
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup white or blush wine
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
3 cups all purpose flour
2 3/4 cups whole wheat flour 
3 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 cup Splenda (keep aside)
1 teaspoon cinnamon

Cream shortening and Splenda; add anise and beaten eggs and mix well. Sift baking powder, salt, baking soda, and flour into a large bowl. Combine flour mixture with egg mixture alternately with wine. Roll 1/4" thick and cut into 2" circles with cookie cutter. Place on ungreased cookie sheet and bake at 375F for 8-10 minutes. Meanwhile, mix 1/2 cup Splenda and cinnamon (I mix it with a fork to break the Splenda down into a bit finer powder). When cookies are hot from oven, sprinkle both sides with cinnamon mixture (mixture will not stick to cookies if they are cool). Makes about 6 dozen.

I think I've deciphered my notes accurately. lol


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Sorry Sam! I don't think she will ever get over the germ thing! She has been this way since she was a small child, and we had always hoped she would grow out of it, as her sister did. For now, we do as she tells us, but when she walks away, we do what we want. hahahaha

Roberta



thewren said:


> precious baby - mother needs three or four more - she won't be too worried about germs then - lol.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My DD is somewhat germaphobic. It cracks me up because I am so far from it. I also have to say, I am healthier! Maybe she is also a little of a hypochondriac!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD is somewhat germaphobic. It cracks me up because I am so far from it. I also have to say, I am healthier! Maybe she is also a little of a hypochondriac!


I've read articles on studies that say exposure strengthens the immune system. I hardly ever get sick, and I grew up playing in the farm yard! lol


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely budasha - and hickory right next to me making sure i don't go anywhere - she has been joined at my hip since i got back. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm glad she's not mad at you, Sam. I worry that my two will ignore me when I come home from Christmas in New York. I've never been away from them that long.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

MJS GREAT IDEA!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My sister is a personal friend of Chihuly. He did an installation in Columbus Ohio years ago (15-20) and my sister was involved with that exhibit and they became friends. She has a couple of his pieces that she purchased then. I remember he gave the Columbus Art Museum a huge sculpture for their permanent collection. I thought that was very generous of him. I love his work! Such beautiful colors and textures. If you are standing at the check in counter at The Bellagio in Las Vegas and look up you can see his work. He did the whole ceiling!



bellestarr12 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > SIL just stopped by to borrow the chain saw. He had on a sport coat so I knew something was up. He has taken a full-time job with an oil company as a trainer of some sort... He has no idea what he is doing, but they have decided that he needs to do something with a more constant paycheck, now that DD is thinking of leavingthe airline. That probably means that I will get to babysit more, as he will be out of town 3 nights a week and DD is still flying, but that suits me fine. The girls will be grown and gone much too soon and I would like to be more involved in their lives while I still have the chance....
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm one step ahead of you thanks to 5mmdpn's suggestion.It's in here somewhere. Soooo easy to make Sam.



thewren said:


> pontuf - do you have a recipe for the popovers that you would like to share. hint - hint - lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

You are most certainly welcome at our house!



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Neiman Marcus Famous Popover Recipe
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YUMMMMM a must with roast beef!



NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > The popover pans are smaller at the base and wider at the top. They are also much deeper than muffin pans. This gives the popovers their unique shape. I, too, use the same pan for yorkshires.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Oh yes a most definite must.



Pontuf said:


> YUMMMMM a must with roast beef!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Pammie and Sorlenna,
My oldest daughter was born in Germany, and as a new mother, I ran to the Clinic for EVERYTHING! lol One day, I let my landlady babysit her so I could run to the store, and when I got back, there was my baby, sitting in the dirt, EATING dirt, while my landlady was hanging her laundry to dry! I was so horrified! lol She said that it was "clean" dirt, and if she was eating it, that must mean she is deficient in something. lol After that, I just took her down stairs to my landlady if I thought something was wrong. 
On my second daughter, I just wiped her pacifier on my pant leg, after she dropped it, and stuck it back in her mouth. lolol Both my girls are extremely healthy!

Roberta


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Sam,

So good to see you back. I have been following the TP and it has been going great but everyone missed you. I hope your trip was all you wished for. Just glad to see you back safe and sound. 

Knittycritter


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> If you are standing at the check in counter at The Bellagio in Las Vegas and look up you can see his work. He did the whole ceiling!


Been there and done that. it is spectacular.... There was a restaurant here in Dallas that had a little mini version and it waqs one of our favorite places. when the museum did his exhibition several years ago, there was a low glass ceiling you walked under and the piece sitting on the glass made you feel you were "under the sea'. We have always wanted to visit the boathouse to watch his artisans but have never been in Seattle at the right time.... It is definitely on my bucket list... If I could only own a marble sized piece, it would be among my prized possessions....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> If you are standing at the check in counter at The Bellagio in Las Vegas and look up you can see his work. He did the whole ceiling!


Been there and done that. it is spectacular.... There was a restaurant here in Dallas that had a little mini version and it waqs one of our favorite places. when the museum did his exhibition several years ago, there was a low glass ceiling you walked under and the piece sitting on the glass made you feel you were "under the sea'. We have always wanted to visit the boathouse to watch his artisans but have never been in Seattle at the right time.... It is definitely on my bucket list... If I could only own a marble sized piece, it would be among my prized possessions....


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

He also has a studio in the Glass Museum in Tacoma. It's about 10 minutes from me, and half a block from my daughter. There are also classes to blow glass, and last time I checked, they were about $38, but I don't know if he actually teaches those classes or someone else.
There is a bridge that is "glassed in" with a lot of his work, and they have a glass fountain out front. It's really beautiful! I'll have to take pictures next time I'm down there to post on here.
Roberta



Dreamweaver said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > If you are standing at the check in counter at The Bellagio in Las Vegas and look up you can see his work. He did the whole ceiling!
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope you enjoy your vist with fellow KPer also the blown glass exhibit. Our daughter's friend also is a glass blower and we've been to his shop....I had never heard of Chihully until I started looking at more glass work. If you ever get to Las Vegas, be sure to see the ceiling that he did and his gift shop.

(edit: I see where other people mentioned the ceiling also.....maybe that's where we should plan a KP/TP get together!).

Watching the girls should be fun---they're at an age where you'll be the monitor of eating, sleeping, homework, computer time, etc.

Hope it all works out okay for DD and SIL---some people say the economy is recovering; but I don't see much of it yet.

How are you feeling these days? Getting the cough all cleared up I hope!!



Dreamweaver said:


> SIL just stopped by to borrow the chain saw. He had on a sport coat so I knew something was up. He has taken a full-time job with an oil company as a trainer of some sort... He has no idea what he is doing, but they have decided that he needs to do something with a more constant paycheck, now that DD is thinking of leavingthe airline. That probably means that I will get to babysit more, as he will be out of town 3 nights a week and DD is still flying, but that suits me fine. The girls will be grown and gone much too soon and I would like to be more involved in their lives while I still have the chance....
> 
> I'm so far behind already today.... but nice that it doesn't really matter. I'm going to go do a little ironing to finish up most of that chore, throw in some laundry and then knit on my Ashton. Tomorrow, we are going to the Dallas Arboretum and dinner with a KP friend and husband. The Chahully glass exhibit is there and should be fantastic illumnated for evening. He is one of our favorite artists so i am really looking forward to it.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> He also has a studio in the Glass Museum in Tacoma. It's about 10 minutes from me, and half a block from my daughter. There are also classes to blow class, and last time I checked, they were about $38, but I don't know if he actually teaches those classes or someone else.
> Roberta


Be afraid.... be very afraid.... DH and I have been wanting to come to Portland or Seattle (even thought about it the end of this week or next.) We may rurn up like bad pennies on your front porch!!!!! I'm glad to know that about the othere studio..... I doubt that he does much teaching anymore... but his influence would be strong on any of the classes and what a fun thing to do. DH has done a little but I do mean a little..... When I was a babe in diapers, we lived in that area.... In fact, we almost ended up settling in the Lake Washington area but mom hated the humidity while trying to dry my stuff.... Dad spent many a summer working in the fire/ranger towers there. My love is Bainbridge Island, but anywhere would be fine with me......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD is somewhat germaphobic. It cracks me up because I am so far from it. I also have to say, I am healthier! Maybe she is also a little of a hypochondriac!


When we used to spend a lot of time in Mexico, they always told me to eat a little dirt. I "ate street" there all the time and was never ill. All kidding aside, I think that since we hermetically seal our children these days, we actually invite illness. After all, vacinnes are just a bir of what you are being protected from..... I know that out environment has changed, but fresh air and apples off a tree can't be all that bad.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So funny that we're talking about the "germaphobe" new Moms. My DIL was like that when our granddaughter was born and every room had hand sanitizer to use...the baby is now 7 mos.old and on about her 3rd ear infection and several pink eye outbreaks..she now says she wishes she'd exposed her to more germs. She says the pediatricians really put a big scare into them as new parents. I think some grandmas need to educate the doctors that not all germs are bad.

budasha - prayers and hugs as you go through the treatments and hope the results are good.

Welcome home - Sam. Glad you're back to being TheWren!! I've sent an email to Admin., but not too hopeful that there will be a change back. Don't know why, but on here and other forums, there just seems to be some members become self-appointed monitors/police. If there can be a separate section for machine knitting, I don't know why we couldn't have our own section for Tea Parties!!

Love the recipes this week...they all sound wonderful and have made me hungry. Stuffed peppers in the crock pot -- the last of the harvest...sigh.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that is an idea... our own section... after all, the Progressive ladies have one and the KAL's and the Resort ladies....

I've been trying to spare you all my drama but, since you asked... still coughing, maybe a little better... JusT called the Dr. office and complained that they had given me no news of tests or plan of action for 3 weeks... They just called back and want to see me tomorrow but I can't get there till Wed. I also called the insurance co. and complained and they gave me an agency to complain about the Dr.and had just connected me to an area to get my own case worker and GOT DISCONNECTED... I'll call again when I'm in the mood to deal with idiots. I am also going to ask THAT person for a mental health referral so that I can talk to someone to get an anxiety medication that actually works instead of this baby stuff GP always prescribes. I'm taking nothing right now.... I also asked if I could go to a teaching hospital and I am going to look that info up in a few minutes. Either they will fix me or be so sick of me they will quit taking my calls.... SOMETHING will change this week........


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Tacoma is on my Bucket List because of the Glass Bridge and all the glass studios and the Glass Museum. He has really left his mark there. Please, please, please post some pictures!



rpuhrmann said:


> He also has a studio in the Glass Museum in Tacoma. It's about 10 minutes from me, and half a block from my daughter. There are also classes to blow glass, and last time I checked, they were about $38, but I don't know if he actually teaches those classes or someone else.
> There is a bridge that is "glassed in" with a lot of his work, and they have a glass fountain out front. It's really beautiful! I'll have to take pictures next time I'm down there to post on here.
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

5mmdpn when you ring our doorbell my sweet Pontuf will greet you at the door! He never misses a doorbell.



Pontuf said:


> You are most certainly welcome at our house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL OK!  I have to work the next 4 days ( 12 hr night shifts), but I'm going to my daughter's on the 21st for her birthday. I'll make her walk down there with me to get the pictures.

Roberta



Pontuf said:


> Tacoma is on my Bucket List because of the Glass Bridge and all the glass studios and the Glass Museum. He has really left his mark there. Please, please, please post some pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now that is an idea... our own section... after all, the Progressive ladies have one and the KAL's and the Resort ladies....
> 
> I've been trying to spare you all my drama but, since you asked... still coughing, maybe a little better... JusT called the Dr. office and complained that they had given me no news of tests or plan of action for 3 weeks... They just called back and want to see me tomorrow but I can't get there till Wed. I also called the insurance co. and complained and they gave me an agency to complain about the Dr.and had just connected me to an area to get my own case worker and GOT DISCONNECTED... I'll call again when I'm in the mood to deal with idiots. I am also going to ask THAT person for a mental health referral so that I can talk to someone to get an anxiety medication that actually works instead of this baby stuff GP always prescribes. I'm taking nothing right now.... I also asked if I could go to a teaching hospital and I am going to look that info up in a few minutes. Either they will fix me or be so sick of me they will quit taking my calls.... SOMETHING will change this week........


Dreamweaver- I found admin very easy to deal with when I approached them about starting the workshop section. * Has anyone approached them about making this a managed forum*?. It would mean that one or two or three people would be responsible and it would work very well for the tea party.

One person could be the main manager and 2 or 3 others would agree to be managers too. It would not stop people filling in, but the Managers would be responsible for keeping things running smoothly. When it is a managed forum, there are some 
abilities allowed the managers that are not allowed on the regular forums. Managers can delete messages, can high light, can closes forums, can start new ones which would work very well for the Tea Party. -- It is something for the members of the tea party to think about. This is a great meeting place and I would not be surprised if they agreed as long as at least one person, would take on the job -- but you can share it with others. YOu just ask them to make someone a Manager with you.

I just started coming here a short while ago - and it is a great place -- maybe admin would think about it. I am not sure exactly what they have in the way of limits to managed sections.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now that is an idea... our own section... after all, the Progressive ladies have one and the KAL's and the Resort ladies....
> 
> I've been trying to spare you all my drama but, since you asked... still coughing, maybe a little better... JusT called the Dr. office and complained that they had given me no news of tests or plan of action for 3 weeks... They just called back and want to see me tomorrow but I can't get there till Wed. I also called the insurance co. and complained and they gave me an agency to complain about the Dr.and had just connected me to an area to get my own case worker and GOT DISCONNECTED... I'll call again when I'm in the mood to deal with idiots. I am also going to ask THAT person for a mental health referral so that I can talk to someone to get an anxiety medication that actually works instead of this baby stuff GP always prescribes. I'm taking nothing right now.... I also asked if I could go to a teaching hospital and I am going to look that info up in a few minutes. Either they will fix me or be so sick of me they will quit taking my calls.... SOMETHING will change this week........


Isnt it frustrating as all get out when you get disconnected while on hold?! Hope that you get some answers and something that will really help with your anxiety. I have that issue myself and dont know what I would do without my meds. Dont always need it every day but when I do I DO! Actually woke up in the middle of the night last night with pain in my stomache and an anxiety attack starting. First time I have ever woke up in the middle of the night with one already starting. Dont remember dreaming, I spose its possible. Tired and still pretty cruddy feeling today, gonna put laundry away and go to bed. Prayers and healing thoughts for all that need them!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am not even going to ask what color the father was. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I decided to make the daddy turquoise. Quite a colorful family!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver, isn't there a showing of his work at the Dallas Museum of Art? It may have ended by now. If now, I think I will try to go. I would love to learn how to blow glass!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> First, my apologies for not getting here much over the weekend--yesterday I didn't even turn on the computer, as I was frogging and redoing the toe of GD's Christmas stocking a few times until I got what I wanted...that's what I get for not using a pattern, I guess! I'll add a photo of that in a bit. I also finished some hats--I'll take them to the fiesta/craft show this Saturday and sell what I can for the fundraiser for my friend's little boy, and the rest will be donated (probably to the homeless shelter).
> 
> Here is probably my favorite recipe from the biscotti book (info on the book is on this page): http://recipecircus.com/recipes/rsinparis/COOKIES/Almond_Biscotti_Biscotti_di_Prato.html
> 
> Thank you so much, Sorlenna. I have copied and pasted this recipe into my word processing and plan to make - yummmmm...dunking into my cuppa soon


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I think it would be a fantastic idea to have a "virtual" cookie exchange at some point before the holidays. Just think of all the recipes we could gather (no, I'm not a recipe hoarder - okay, yes I am) and all the fun things we could make for our families/friends. If it would please the admin., we could also post a pattern (following the KP rules for such things) along with each recipe. Everyone, what do you think?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your attitude ---give them "H..." You deserve an answer and an effective treatment plan and if valium would help, then by all means....thinking of you and wishing you well. I hope you are able to take a trip with DH and Seattle or Portland would be wonderful!! Crossing my fingers, toes and saying a few prayers.



Dreamweaver said:


> Now that is an idea... our own section... after all, the Progressive ladies have one and the KAL's and the Resort ladies....
> 
> I've been trying to spare you all my drama but, since you asked... still coughing, maybe a little better... JusT called the Dr. office and complained that they had given me no news of tests or plan of action for 3 weeks... They just called back and want to see me tomorrow but I can't get there till Wed. I also called the insurance co. and complained and they gave me an agency to complain about the Dr.and had just connected me to an area to get my own case worker and GOT DISCONNECTED... I'll call again when I'm in the mood to deal with idiots. I am also going to ask THAT person for a mental health referral so that I can talk to someone to get an anxiety medication that actually works instead of this baby stuff GP always prescribes. I'm taking nothing right now.... I also asked if I could go to a teaching hospital and I am going to look that info up in a few minutes. Either they will fix me or be so sick of me they will quit taking my calls.... SOMETHING will change this week........


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't wait to see the pictures---I think there are a lot of fans here on TP. We're headed to Bend, OR next summer and I hope to drive to your area to visit some relatives I only get to see every 3-4 years or so. I'm getting excited already for the trip.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you are better after getting some sleep. That has to jangle the nerves to wake up that way.



Pup lover said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is an idea... our own section... after all, the Progressive ladies have one and the KAL's and the Resort ladies....
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the idea --- we did have a thread last year for holiday cookies...there was a great snickerdoodle recipe!



gottastch said:


> I think it would be a fantastic idea to have a "virtual" cookie exchange at some point before the holidays. Just think of all the recipes we could gather (no, I'm not a recipe hoarder - okay, yes I am) and all the fun things we could make for our families/friends. If it would please the admin., we could also post a pattern (following the KP rules for such things) along with each recipe. Everyone, what do you think?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

One of the neat things about the Tea Party is how a mention of something can end up in a full blown discussion that lasts many pages. Case in point: aebleskiver. When I wrote about them, I had no idea so many other knew of them or would want to try them.

I live in a city that had a strong Danish presence. At one time, we had two Danish "clubs/societies that provided Danish food to members and was available for parties, weddings,etc, Sadly, both are gone. We also had five Danish bakeries--now down to three and three (?)Danish Lutheran churches. We used to have aebleskiver breakfasts---would have several pans going at a time and put the finished ones in the oven for serving later. The wonderful smell would waft up to the sanctuary during the church service! There are people here who do not know what an aebleskiver is so I was surprised by the response.

Now we are talking about Chihuily. I first saw his chandeliers at an exhibition at The Milwaukee Art Museum which has a piece in its permanent collection. I have since seen an exhibition in Phoenix and an outdoor installation at The Desert Botanical Gardens in Phoenix. They still have some of his cacti at the entrance. I have also visited the Glass House. Love his stuff.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

here is a link o one of the christmas cookies

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-40715-1.html



RookieRetiree said:


> I love the idea --- we did have a thread last year for holiday cookies...there was a great snickerdoodle recipe!
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My sister is a personal friend of Chihuly. He did an installation in Columbus Ohio years ago (15-20) and my sister was involved with that exhibit and they became friends. She has a couple of his pieces that she purchased then. I remember he gave the Columbus Art Museum a huge sculpture for their permanent collection. I thought that was very generous of him. I love his work! Such beautiful colors and textures. If you are standing at the check in counter at The Bellagio in Las Vegas and look up you can see his work. He did the whole ceiling!


Some of his work:
http://www.google.ca/search?q=chihuly&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=U7d8UP2_IOfD0AHu-oGQAw&sqi=2&ved=0CD4QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> 5mmdpn when you ring our doorbell my sweet Pontuf will greet you at the door! He never misses a doorbell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love that!! Perhaps your Pontuff likes my Lucky (she is my mini schnauzer)?!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

http://museumofglass.org/outdoor-art/chihuly-bridge-of-glass. 
Ok. I looked online for the Glass Museum Bridge, but I can't get it to make a link.
5mmDPNS???? Help? lol
This site has kind of a slide show of the Glass Museum, and shows the bridge in one of them.

Roberta

Ok. I looked, and it finally did it. Yay!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Yay Sam: So glad to see you back and good to know that it was a successful and joyous trip. Looking forward to new pics of the pups. My computer did a nose dive this week so I wasn't able to connect to server and had to wait for someone to come and trace the wires for me. A button wasn't on. Now I'm having problems with evernote again and cannot copy to the site. It's always something. They cannot recognize my e-mail so I am not sure who to talk to. It would be so nice if they would have a place there to call the administration so that you could just clear it up right away. I have had problems withe evernote ever since the new version was installed for one reason or another. A trip to the mall on saturday. I am trying to increase my endurance with walking; however I can really not walk very far without resting and today my feet are hurting, so I wasn't up to going to the kingdom hall. I have not heard recently from orcagrandma. I pray that she is doing better. I love ebelskivers. I was introduced some years ago in North Dakota to ebelskivers and krumkagen and they are simply scrumptious. All for now. Marlark marge.
> ...


Exactly and I can't find any means of letting them know the problem. MJW


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > margewhaples said:
> ...


Evernote - Evernote Support [email protected]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> http://museumofglass.org/outdoor-art/chihuly-bridge-of-glass.
> Ok. I looked online for the Glass Museum Bridge, but I can't get it to make a link.
> 5mmDPNS???? Help? lol
> This site has kind of a slide show of the Glass Museum, and shows the bridge in one of them.
> ...


Your link does not work because you have a period at the end of your http address. Try this one:
http://museumofglass.org/outdoor-art/chihuly-bridge-of-glass

Look here for much more of his work!!!!

http://www.google.ca/search?q=chihuly&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&p...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - it is so good to have you back - hope you find time to visit us more often - we will definitely be looking for you.

sam



siouxann said:


> I've been away from here for a while, and I'm so happy to be back. Such lovely pictures and wonderful-sounding receipts! It's gratifying to know that the tea party remains a place of good friends, good thoughts, good food.
> 
> The leaves are starting to turn here in western Maryland, and the squirrels are harvesting the black walnuts from the trees all around my place. They bring the nuts to the railing around my deck and crack open those tough shells, leaving a mess behind them. It's time to start stocking up on bird seed for the winter. I usually buy peanuts to feed the squirrels, but am reluctant to do so this year due to the human health concerns. I don't know if it applies to rodents, but I don't want to endanger the animals.
> 
> I'm teleworking today, and it's time to get back to business. See y'all later.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> He also has a studio in the Glass Museum in Tacoma. It's about 10 minutes from me, and half a block from my daughter. There are also classes to blow glass, and last time I checked, they were about $38, but I don't know if he actually teaches those classes or someone else.
> There is a bridge that is "glassed in" with a lot of his work, and they have a glass fountain out front. It's really beautiful! I'll have to take pictures next time I'm down there to post on here.
> Roberta


My bad. I see I warned the wrong person about me turning up on the doorstep.... I do love the area though and now I know where you are.... Look out!!! Would love to see some pictures....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the great recipes sorlenna - they sound really good.

sam


I have managed to find the cookbook, so here are both versions of the biscochitos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to visit the Chahully museum in tacoma, wa - that is where he is located - there is a bridge to the museum decorated with his glass.

sam



Pontuf said:


> My sister is a personal friend of Chihuly. He did an installation in Columbus Ohio years ago (15-20) and my sister was involved with that exhibit and they became friends. She has a couple of his pieces that she purchased then. I remember he gave the Columbus Art Museum a huge sculpture for their permanent collection. I thought that was very generous of him. I love his work! Such beautiful colors and textures. If you are standing at the check in counter at The Bellagio in Las Vegas and look up you can see his work. He did the whole ceiling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks knittycritter - i had a good time but it is good to be home - it is just difficult getting back into the routine.

sam



knittycritter said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> So good to see you back. I have been following the TP and it has been going great but everyone missed you. I hope your trip was all you wished for. Just glad to see you back safe and sound.
> 
> Knittycritter


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jynx - you haven't mentioned your mother - is she with your brother now?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > He also has a studio in the Glass Museum in Tacoma. It's about 10 minutes from me, and half a block from my daughter. There are also classes to blow class, and last time I checked, they were about $38, but I don't know if he actually teaches those classes or someone else.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great idea gottastch - why don't you take charge of this idea - we will all pitch in and help.

sam



gottastch said:


> I think it would be a fantastic idea to have a "virtual" cookie exchange at some point before the holidays. Just think of all the recipes we could gather (no, I'm not a recipe hoarder - okay, yes I am) and all the fun things we could make for our families/friends. If it would please the admin., we could also post a pattern (following the KP rules for such things) along with each recipe. Everyone, what do you think?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have presented my case as to why we should not be in general chit chat - it might help if you would add your voices with your reasons why we should not be there but be reinstated to what we were before. if any of you have had bad experiences because of the "chit chat" you might include that also.
> ...


well, for what its worth, i voiced my opinion. :hunf: 
sam, glad your home. ahhhh doesn't your bed feel just wonderful  
i am catching up. still got a lot going on with family.
sister still not doing good. gave her 3 more units of blood. that makes 5-6 in just over a wk. tests ran, nothing decided about the situation. moms knee looking some better, dad just milling along fine, as long as he has the Duke to keep him company or whatever cowboy he can find to watch :-D 
i still got a catch in my get a long, i am using the heating pad, but still got the crooked walk. ah well, it will work out. always has. everyone hi, loven still the pic's.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, Sam.... Mom went to MO on Thurs. and will be home the 20th.... not a very long visit, but don't want to interfere witht the brothere's golf outing the next week. I did see that brother called me twice today... but I did not answer phone..... Childish for sure, but I'm supposed to be getting a break and I don't want any bad news and I don't need to hear that he has discovered that things are not as good as he hought. (He already had to call me the day before he was coming down, as mom was hysterical and unable to pack for herself. ---- He has already started to backpedal on her being able to live alone and thinks I should try to get her tested.... A faster thinking gal would have said "Great idea for you to handle while she is with you".) I hope he does open up a dialog so that DH and I can talk to her about our concerns and give her a real choice about her future......


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, how about everyone post a favorite Christmas cookie recipe and a favorite quick Christmas knit (or crochet) pattern anytime during the Tea Party on Saturday, December 1st? We'd all have time then to prepare cookies, from the submitted recipes, and maybe even stitch up a last minute Christmas gift. The postings could be something representing your heritage or your favorite holiday cookie recipe. Sound good? I am brainstorming here so please chime in your thoughts. If this has been done in the past and there is no interest to repeat it, maybe we could then share our favorite holiday memory instead??????


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now that is an idea... our own section... after all, the Progressive ladies have one and the KAL's and the Resort ladies....


A huge drawback to having your own section is that there is never ever going to be a Tea Party listing in the Latest Digest that people get a link to in their email inboxes. :thumbdown:

People will not know about the Tea Party unless they go and click on the Home page. Rarely do people do that. We would get no new comers to the Tea Party. The Tea Party would not even get a mention in the Newest Topics tab at the top of the page. You would not get any new Tea Party listings under the Search tab at the top of the page.

Sam would have to go around to different thread topics and post the link to the Tea Party in order to let people know it is there. This is what Designer1234 has been doing to let everyone know that she has a workshop section. How do I know all this? Because I am someone who is teaching in one of the workshops Designer has set up.

I think it is better IMHO to leave the Tea Party in the section under Main and perhaps Administration will be inclined to leave it there. To have the Tea Party get set up under its own section is really a step backwards IMHO.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Just had to share: Two years ago today, my mom fell and broke her hip (at 93 years of age). She had to have it surgically repaired, due to the location and severity of the break. This was the beginning of the end for her. She made it through surgery, recovered to be able to go back to long-term care but suffered a massive heart attack in November, from which she would not recover. 

Fast forward to two years later (today). My nephew and his soon-to-be-wife welcomed the birth of their daughter, Jessamine Mae, AND my brother announced that he and my sis-in-law are moving back to Minnesota from Arkansas - hooray!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really don't want anything bad to happen jynx - i just hope she shows him the ropes big time.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, Sam.... Mom went to MO on Thurs. and will be home the 20th.... not a very long visit, but don't want to interfere witht the brothere's golf outing the next week. I did see that brother called me twice today... but I did not answer phone..... Childish for sure, but I'm supposed to be getting a break and I don't want any bad news and I don't need to hear that he has discovered that things are not as good as he hought. (He already had to call me the day before he was coming down, as mom was hysterical and unable to pack for herself. ---- He has already started to backpedal on her being able to live alone and thinks I should try to get her tested.... A faster thinking gal would have said "Great idea for you to handle while she is with you".) I hope he does open up a dialog so that DH and I can talk to her about our concerns and give her a real choice about her future......


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ok, how about everyone post a favorite Christmas cookie recipe and a favorite quick Christmas knit (or crochet) pattern anytime during the Tea Party on Saturday, December 1st? We'd all have time then to prepare cookies, from the submitted recipes, and maybe even stitch up a last minute Christmas gift. The postings could be something representing your heritage or your favorite holiday cookie recipe. Sound good? I am brainstorming here so please chime in your thoughts. If this has been done in the past and there is no interest to repeat it, maybe we could then share our favorite holiday memory instead??????


*chuckles* aren't you the eager beaver for Christmas!!! haha, we still have to get through Halloween, Rememberance Day (Armistice Day), the USA Thanksgiving, and the seasons that other countries are celebrating!!! but it is good to start taking the Christmas season into consideration especially for those who are knitting/crocheting gifts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it sounds like a great idea and we have plenty of time to get ready.

sam



gottastch said:


> Ok, how about everyone post a favorite Christmas cookie recipe and a favorite quick Christmas knit (or crochet) pattern anytime during the Tea Party on Saturday, December 1st? We'd all have time then to prepare cookies, from the submitted recipes, and maybe even stitch up a last minute Christmas gift. The postings could be something representing your heritage or your favorite holiday cookie recipe. Sound good? I am brainstorming here so please chime in your thoughts. If this has been done in the past and there is no interest to repeat it, maybe we could then share our favorite holiday memory instead??????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good thought 5mmdpns - had not thought of that - i am kind of playing a waiting game here to see what admin will come up with.

for sure - nothing is going to stop the tea party from continuing.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is an idea... our own section... after all, the Progressive ladies have one and the KAL's and the Resort ladies....
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about a red letter day - great news gottastch.

sam



gottastch said:


> Just had to share: Two years ago today, my mom fell and broke her hip (at 93 years of age). She had to have it surgically repaired, due to the location and severity of the break. This was the beginning of the end for her. She made it through surgery, recovered to be able to go back to long-term care but suffered a massive heart attack in November, from which she would not recover.
> 
> Fast forward to two years later (today). My nephew and his soon-to-be-wife welcomed the birth of their daughter, Jessamine Mae, AND my brother announced that he and my sis-in-law are moving back to Minnesota from Arkansas - hooray!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am going to call it a day - will see everyone tomorrow - the pups are sleeping so now is a good time. i will be up in the middle of the night i am sure.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> good thought 5mmdpns - had not thought of that - i am kind of playing a waiting game here to see what admin will come up with.
> 
> for sure - nothing is going to stop the tea party from continuing.
> 
> ...


Sam, we will follow you where ever you take the Tea Party!!! :thumbup:
Goodnight all!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, how about everyone post a favorite Christmas cookie recipe and a favorite quick Christmas knit (or crochet) pattern anytime during the Tea Party on Saturday, December 1st? We'd all have time then to prepare cookies, from the submitted recipes, and maybe even stitch up a last minute Christmas gift. The postings could be something representing your heritage or your favorite holiday cookie recipe. Sound good? I am brainstorming here so please chime in your thoughts. If this has been done in the past and there is no interest to repeat it, maybe we could then share our favorite holiday memory instead??????
> ...


Yes, I know I am, hahahaha. When I went to Hobby Lobby with dear mother-in-law IN SEPTEMBER, they had fall leaves and decorations in the front of the store and in the very next aisle were the fully decorated Christmas trees!!! I about dropped my teeth so Christmas has been on my mind for a while already. Plant the seed......


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just had to share: Two years ago today, my mom fell and broke her hip (at 93 years of age). She had to have it surgically repaired, due to the location and severity of the break. This was the beginning of the end for her. She made it through surgery, recovered to be able to go back to long-term care but suffered a massive heart attack in November, from which she would not recover.
> 
> Fast forward to two years later (today). My nephew and his soon-to-be-wife welcomed the birth of their daughter, Jessamine Mae, AND my brother announced that he and my sis-in-law are moving back to Minnesota from Arkansas - hooray!!!!!!!!


What good news for you and your family! I know from experience that it softens the sad memory when there is a truly happy event on the anniversary. Are your brother and SIL the new baby's grandparents?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YES! He would love that! When Pontuf's hair grows out and is in need of grooming his facial hair turns him into a schnauzer!. We call him "Senator" becomes he looks so distinguished!

Schnauzers are such sweet, beautiful and very smart dogs!



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpn when you ring our doorbell my sweet Pontuf will greet you at the door! He never misses a doorbell.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I LOVE the idea! Anyone have a family recipe for Springerles? (sp?)



gottastch said:


> I think it would be a fantastic idea to have a "virtual" cookie exchange at some point before the holidays. Just think of all the recipes we could gather (no, I'm not a recipe hoarder - okay, yes I am) and all the fun things we could make for our families/friends. If it would please the admin., we could also post a pattern (following the KP rules for such things) along with each recipe. Everyone, what do you think?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YES let's go back to "business as normal". I received a very nice email response from administration. It said that they are looking into the matter.



5mmdpns said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is an idea... our own section... after all, the Progressive ladies have one and the KAL's and the Resort ladies....
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is an idea... our own section... after all, the Progressive ladies have one and the KAL's and the Resort ladies....
> ...


Dreamweaver: Be very cautious re: sleeping pills and anxiety medication as they are very very addictive and withdrawal very unpleasant and they also are very dangerous for most seniors. Since I am not aware of your age, I would also be very reluctant as I believe they are also not good for lung problems as they are central nervous system depressants and I believe also you ha 
once mentioned somehing about sleep apnea. Pardon me if you think I am taking liberties or making assumptions, but I believe
your anxiety is re health problems and your mother. I would try finding a quiet place, close your eyes and breathe very slowly and deeply( inhaling to a count of 4 and exhaling to a count of five utilizing the abdominal muscles) The abd. should expand rather than the chest. For several minutes continue to breathe thus and attempt to visualize some pleasant scene, like rain in a forest, a sea crashing to shore and flowing outward again . Feel the coolness of the breeze and see the colors of the sand, the sea and the vegetation. Hear the sea gulls, while listening to very soft music(classical perhaps. When practiced often this can be taken anywhere and utilized whenever anxiety arises. The respiratory pattern restores the acid base balance when at a rate of 16-20 per min. and removes lactic acid a major factor in anxiety, also removing carbon dioxide. Do not perform this in a rapid manner as it could make you dizzy, but at that rate it just restores and calms. I find it very helpful and also pleasant. Perhaps read about Chi Quong a oriental practice which promotes calmness. Far better than sedatives. Practice enhances the effect and promotes a swifter onset of tranquility. may you be able to provide yourself with the tranquility that you are lacking. Marlark Marge. I find picturing a rainbow (the religious symbol of hope) with the colors blue green,yellow orange red ,purple arching over a mountain retreat or a lake or ocean very relaxing and can be utilized anywhere you are.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I like the idea also. Only thing I have a problem with is that I have only been knitting a year and don't have a quick knit pattern that is Christmas to share! Guess I better get busy and find one!



thewren said:


> i think it sounds like a great idea and we have plenty of time to get ready.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh,,, where to start..... NanaCaren, great egg recipe...
> ...


Add my vibes too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I've been away from here for a while, and I'm so happy to be back. Such lovely pictures and wonderful-sounding receipts! It's gratifying to know that the tea party remains a place of good friends, good thoughts, good food.
> 
> The leaves are starting to turn here in western Maryland, and the squirrels are harvesting the black walnuts from the trees all around my place. They bring the nuts to the railing around my deck and crack open those tough shells, leaving a mess behind them. It's time to start stocking up on bird seed for the winter. I usually buy peanuts to feed the squirrels, but am reluctant to do so this year due to the human health concerns. I don't know if it applies to rodents, but I don't want to endanger the animals.
> 
> I'm teleworking today, and it's time to get back to business. See y'all later.


Lovely to see you back, Siouxann!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now that is an idea... our own section... after all, the Progressive ladies have one and the KAL's and the Resort ladies....
> 
> I've been trying to spare you all my drama but, since you asked... still coughing, maybe a little better... JusT called the Dr. office and complained that they had given me no news of tests or plan of action for 3 weeks... They just called back and want to see me tomorrow but I can't get there till Wed. I also called the insurance co. and complained and they gave me an agency to complain about the Dr.and had just connected me to an area to get my own case worker and GOT DISCONNECTED... I'll call again when I'm in the mood to deal with idiots. I am also going to ask THAT person for a mental health referral so that I can talk to someone to get an anxiety medication that actually works instead of this baby stuff GP always prescribes. I'm taking nothing right now.... I also asked if I could go to a teaching hospital and I am going to look that info up in a few minutes. Either they will fix me or be so sick of me they will quit taking my calls.... SOMETHING will change this week........


Fingers crossed that it all changes for the better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Hang in there.....I hope things take a turn for the better and that your pain eases soon. Prayers for your sister. My FIL enjoyed the Duke and just about any Western movie we could find. We'd have to head to his place to help reset the DVD player and TV remote from time to time, then all would be good.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just had to share: Two years ago today, my mom fell and broke her hip (at 93 years of age). She had to have it surgically repaired, due to the location and severity of the break. This was the beginning of the end for her. She made it through surgery, recovered to be able to go back to long-term care but suffered a massive heart attack in November, from which she would not recover.
> 
> Fast forward to two years later (today). My nephew and his soon-to-be-wife welcomed the birth of their daughter, Jessamine Mae, AND my brother announced that he and my sis-in-law are moving back to Minnesota from Arkansas - hooray!!!!!!!!


When one door closes.......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hoping the lightbulb does go on for your brother. Testing probably isn't necessary except to confirm what you've already observed. One way or another, you'll get some resolution and be able to move forward.



Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, Sam.... Mom went to MO on Thurs. and will be home the 20th.... not a very long visit, but don't want to interfere witht the brothere's golf outing the next week. I did see that brother called me twice today... but I did not answer phone..... Childish for sure, but I'm supposed to be getting a break and I don't want any bad news and I don't need to hear that he has discovered that things are not as good as he hought. (He already had to call me the day before he was coming down, as mom was hysterical and unable to pack for herself. ---- He has already started to backpedal on her being able to live alone and thinks I should try to get her tested.... A faster thinking gal would have said "Great idea for you to handle while she is with you".) I hope he does open up a dialog so that DH and I can talk to her about our concerns and give her a real choice about her future......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just wanted to thank the ladies (or hotties as they are best known now) for taking on the hostessing duties so Sam could have a break. You all did a fabulous job.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here is an interesting link to make Apple Molasses. A friend was making apple cider donuts and it called for this.

http://www.foodiewithfamily.com/2011/09/08/boiled-cider-apple-molasses/


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes, I know I am, hahahaha. When I went to Hobby Lobby with dear mother-in-law IN SEPTEMBER, they had fall leaves and decorations in the front of the store and in the very next aisle were the fully decorated Christmas trees!!! I about dropped my teeth so Christmas has been on my mind for a while already. Plant the seed......


I saw that round here & couldn't believe. I went recently & saw that the trees are already up to 40% off. I normally don't bother looking until AFTER US Thanksgiving, but this year I will since I'm looking for a new tree.

Last night we had a work happy hour to say good-bye to one of our attorneys leaving this firm. We've had a lot of personnel changes here recently - luckily mostly good; I'm becoming increasingly moody. I hate that many changes in the space of a couple of weeks.

Good thing that I have the tea party here to liven my spirits.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I know I am, hahahaha. When I went to Hobby Lobby with dear mother-in-law IN SEPTEMBER, they had fall leaves and decorations in the front of the store and in the very next aisle were the fully decorated Christmas trees!!! I about dropped my teeth so Christmas has been on my mind for a while already. Plant the seed......
> ...


Change is never easy and staff changes are very difficult -- hang in there--sounds like you think the changes are for the good, so just give it time. Hang in there.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

A friend sent me this photo on my facebook and I thought of Sam's white labradoodles when they grow up. The labradoodles I have met have all been very friendly and of the motherly sort.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the photo 5mmdpns - thanks for sharing.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> A friend sent me this photo on my facebook and I thought of Sam's white labradoodles when they grow up. The labradoodles I have met have all been very friendly and of the motherly sort.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

A great thing to make in your slow cooker is: (For those watching their weight, there is no carbs in here except for the dumplings if you want to leave out the flour used for thickening the soup, that is ok. This is step 3 in the instructions. A clear soup is ok for us dieters!)

*Chicken and Herb Dumplings Soup*
Serves: 8
Preparation Time: 20 min 
Cooking Time: 8 hr

Ingredients
2 1/2 pounds skinless, boneless chicken breasts and/or thighs, cut into 1-inch pieces 
5 medium carrots, peeled and cut into 1-inch pieces (about 2 1/2 cups) 
4 stalks celery, cut into 1-inch pieces (about 2 cups) 
2 cups frozen whole kernel corn 
3 1/2 cups Chicken Broth or Chicken Stock 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup water 
2 cups Bisquick or other all-purpose baking mix 
2/3 cup milk 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary leaves or 1 teaspoon dried rosemary leaves, crushed

Instructions
1. Stir the chicken, carrots, celery, corn, broth and black pepper in a 6-quart slow cooker.

2. Cover and cook on LOW for 7 to 8 hours or until the chicken is cooked through.

3. Stir the flour and water in a small bowl until the mixture is smooth. Stir the flour mixture in the cooker. Increase the heat to HIGH. Cover and cook for 5 minutes or until the mixture boils and thickens.

4. Stir the baking mix, milk and rosemary in a medium bowl. Drop the batter by rounded tablespoonfuls over the chicken mixture. Tilt the lid to vent and cook on HIGH for 40 minutes or until the dumplings are cooked in the center.

Notes
Time-Saving Tip: The chicken mixture may also be cooked on HIGH for 4 to 5 hours.

Recipe Note: Leaving the lid slightly ajar while the dumplings are cooking prevents condensation from dripping onto the dumplings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to thank the ladies (or hotties as they are best known now) for taking on the hostessing duties so Sam could have a break. You all did a fabulous job.


Thank you!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> huge drawback to having your own section is that there is never ever going to be a Tea Party listing in the Latest Digest that people get a link to in their email inboxes. :thumbdown:


Point taken... I never thought of that. I will say that the tP has been a t the very top of the Watched Topics and the top of the page and i am getting all needed e-mails as well. I just don't happen to be one who has ever ued the digest so it is not an important tool to me.... Sam will be sure to let us all know where we need to be.....

love the dadrling picture of the pup and goat!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver: Be very cautious re: sleeping pills and anxiety medication as they are very very addictive and withdrawal very unpleasant and they also are very dangerous for most seniors. Since I am not aware of your age, I would also be very reluctant as I believe they are also not good for lung problems as they are central nervous system depressants and I believe also you ha
> once mentioned somehing about sleep apnea. I believe your anxiety is re health problems and your mother.


Hi Marge. Hope you got a good night's sleep last night so you are feeling better today. has your new and correct walker arrived?

Just a little background... I will soon be 69. While I am sure mom' situation does not help my stress or anxiety levels, they are not the main cause. Without going into the traumatic event that happened, I have had and will continue to have anxiey problems until at least after I reach the 5 year survival rate with the lung cancer. (Not to mention a somewhat anxious personality) 2 of my Drs are aware of this and in complete agreement that I should be taking some form of medication. There is a 3rd Dr. who has suggested I get some additional help as well. I have also been prescribed medication in the past but have issues with the weakness of the dose and the particular classes being used, as I am not willing to tolerate the unpleasant side effects so would like a specialist to give a recomendation, rather than the GP. The one class that works the best on me in considered adddictive (I point I find moot, as I have no problem with it in that regard and would most likely be on it the rest of my life anyhow.) I have intentionally withdrawn from those that were giving me ill effects.

I have never had sleep apnea.... I have been a practitioner of yoga, (Tai Chi for a short time as well) deep breathing, self hypnosis, meditation/focus exercises for many, many years and am well aware of the power and aide of all of them.... Up until a year ago, I also started each day with a good walk during which I could think, breathe, set the tone for the day as well as jump start my physical activity (which I find a great stress reducer in iteself and why I also normally did the Wii for 45 min. to an hour every day) Break of routine, lack of uninterrupted time and this blasted cough and the problems assiciated with it have cutailed many of those activites.... I am desperately trying to regain them.... and also add the gym to my routine.... Even with the loss of 2 lobes of lung, I have 99% oxygen intake, hae never had a breathing problem, take no treatments or inhalers, and have never had respiratory therapy exercises or any suggestions for the same and have no restructions on activities.

I still have 15 sleeping pills left from a prescription that is over 3 years old. The are used on rare "as needed" basis.. The Xanax prescribed 3 years ago still resides in my cabinet... (I know.... it is old.) I was on this for months after surgery and had no withdrawal or addiction problems and take it on a need only basis. It is the Zoloft, Cymbalta, Prozac drugs that I want to avoid and am allergic to any of the Wellbutrin, Buspar class. That is why I am considering requesting a referral to a Mental Health specialist who should have much more expertise in finding the right match for the individual..... as as the ability to help direct me to some resources for mom.

I will be seeing the pulmonologist again on Wed. and also have a no. to report him, as requested by my insurance co. 
Hopefully, we will have anew plan then. I have also asked permission to seek help at a teaching hospital and that is being investigated as well.... One way or another, I *will* get my life back......


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Just had to share: Two years ago today, my mom fell and broke her hip (at 93 years of age). She had to have it surgically repaired, due to the location and severity of the break. This was the beginning of the end for her. She made it through surgery, recovered to be able to go back to long-term care but suffered a massive heart attack in November, from which she would not recover.
> ...


Yes, they are KathyNora  There is only my brother and me and he is 14 years old than I am. I'm sure he's thinking about what will happen in his older age and he'd rather be here, around family. It will be an interesting transition but one the rest of us will be happy to see!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is an interesting link to make Apple Molasses. A friend was making apple cider donuts and it called for this.
> 
> http://www.foodiewithfamily.com/2011/09/08/boiled-cider-apple-molasses/


Very interesting! First grow your crab apple tree, probably in my case!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Karena!


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi 5MM'S Thanks for the helpful link to sock making,I've put it on my favorites so I can refer back to it Chayjan
> ...


Hi,yes I have done several pairs this last year.Adult socks and toddlers,I have recently started doing the tomato heel as I seem to get a neater one than the heel block,but am always willing to try other ways.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is an interesting link to make Apple Molasses. A friend was making apple cider donuts and it called for this.
> 
> http://www.foodiewithfamily.com/2011/09/08/boiled-cider-apple-molasses/


This sounds wonderful and so easy...might be drizzling a little of this over pumpkin pie and whipped cream for Thanksgiving!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an interesting link to make Apple Molasses. A friend was making apple cider donuts and it called for this.
> ...


There is a cider mill near where I live. With the lack of rain I didn't end up with many apples. I will have to buy mine. My crab apple tree is still pretty small.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I like the idea also. Only thing I have a problem with is that I have only been knitting a year and don't have a quick knit pattern that is Christmas to share! Guess I better get busy and find one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's okay Pup Lover...no pressure...just give us a favorite holiday memory then...it's all good!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an interesting link to make Apple Molasses. A friend was making apple cider donuts and it called for this.
> ...


That is my plan for it too. I might make some for a few friends as well.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> A great thing to make in your slow cooker is: (For those watching their weight, there is no carbs in here except for the dumplings if you want to leave out the flour used for thickening the soup, that is ok. This is step 3 in the instructions. A clear soup is ok for us dieters!)
> 
> *Chicken and Herb Dumplings Soup*
> 
> Thank you 5mmdpns!!!! This is just what I have been craving. I was speaking of this to a friend and she told me that because she had a can of the "wonk-biscuits" in her refrigerator (wonk the can on the side of the counter and it pops open to reveal the pre-made, raw biscuits that just need baking - haha) so she made soup and cut the biscuits into little pieces and dropped them into her soup. I haven't personally tried this yet but she said it was very good...another variation


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love those "wonk" bisquits. The girls used to argue over who got to do the slamming..... It is a really nice,easy, unmessy way to do many things..... So glad your brother is going to relocate to be nearer. start knitting him and his some wrm goodies. Arkansas winters are quite a bit milder....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I finished all the ironing yesterday.... Can that be? Guess I'd better check hampers and closets and start all over.... also need to find blocking mats and pins to get a few things finished off. Pictures soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking forward to the pics, Jynx!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver: Be very cautious re: sleeping pills and anxiety medication as they are very very addictive and withdrawal very unpleasant and they also are very dangerous for most seniors. Since I am not aware of your age, I would also be very reluctant as I believe they are also not good for lung problems as they are central nervous system depressants and I believe also you ha
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to thank the ladies (or hotties as they are best known now) for taking on the hostessing duties so Sam could have a break. You all did a fabulous job.


Thank you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver it was interesting reading the steps you've taken during your recovery from lung cancer. You certainly sound as if you are on the right track. Please check the expiration dates for those 2-3 year old prescriptions as they too have expiration dates and I would hate for you to take something regardless how infrequently that could not give you the appropriate results. Best of luck and warm wishes to you as you continue to get your life back. I always enjoy reading your posts. Gwen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just realized I posted on the wrong TP my thanks for to whomever it was that gave the directions for freezing the bananas and then blending them. I finally did it and it was delicious! I sent the directions to my daughter whose away at college and she also is going to try it. I do believe I like it better than vanilla ice cream! I overmade it in terms of quantity so I've put some in a covered container and put it back in the freezer. Hope it is still as good when I get it back out. Again thanks for the recipe/directions. Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it is Darowil who is responsible for the frozen bananas


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

First I want to apologize for any confusion I caused posting to the wrong Tea Party. Thank you so much to Myfanwy for steering me in the correct direction, I do appreciate that so very much. Maybe after reading you will understand that the fog has not cleared as much as I thought it had!!

Oh Wow Holy Cow!!! I know it's only Tuesday afternoon, but I have missed 30 pages of this tea party already???? My goodness. I will try to do my best to catch up, but I had a little mishap on Friday and have been living in groggy-ville since. Let's go back to last week when I had a little visitor here. She took great delight in curling the area rug. Trying to roll it up I suppose. That is what I didn't notice while going as fast as I could to grab the ringing phone.....as you may have guessed, I caught my foot on the curled edge and went head first into the occasional table hitting my face and landing hard on my wrecked knee. What hurt the worst was the big toe on my good foot, which I yoinked the tendon beyond what any body part should be able to withstand. Anyway, I ended up in the ER on Friday evening for about 5 hours, only to return home with a steel brace so I can have my "steel toed bare feet" (as referred to by the doctor) and keep me from bending or flexing that toe. The toe is now a lovely shade of blackened purple and hurts like fury. My knee reminds me every time I step that it really didn't like that fall, and thankfully I am an Avon lady so I can cover the bruise on my face. My shoulder also took a smack and has a large purple bruise on it. I have been living in medication land since this happened and miss you all so very much. I haven't been knitting or crocheting much as when I start reading a pattern, or anything else for that matter, I fall asleep and wake up to discover that hours have escaped me somehow. I hope that you have all had a wonderful week, big hugs to those of you that have had a difficult time, cuddles and kisses to the little ones and empathy to those that have faced difficulties this week as well. If I have missed anything, forgive me please. I hope to be back to my normal self by next week. Hugsssssssss to you all oxox


Thanks so much Myfanwy for bringing that to my attention. I posted in the Tea Party from three weeks ago. See, that's what good meds can do to ya! I apologize for that. I will repost this in the proper Tea Party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My pleasure, Ms Tess


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> First I want to apologize for any confusion I caused posting to the wrong Tea Party. Thank you so much to Myfanwy for steering me in the correct direction, I do appreciate that so very much. Maybe after reading you will understand that the fog has not cleared as much as I thought it had!!
> 
> Oh Wow Holy Cow!!! I know it's only Tuesday afternoon, but I have missed 30 pages of this tea party already???? My goodness. I will try to do my best to catch up, but I had a little mishap on Friday and have been living in groggy-ville since. Let's go back to last week when I had a little visitor here. She took great delight in curling the area rug. Trying to roll it up I suppose. That is what I didn't notice while going as fast as I could to grab the ringing phone.....as you may have guessed, I caught my foot on the curled edge and went head first into the occasional table hitting my face and landing hard on my wrecked knee. What hurt the worst was the big toe on my good foot, which I yoinked the tendon beyond what any body part should be able to withstand. Anyway, I ended up in the ER on Friday evening for about 5 hours, only to return home with a steel brace so I can have my "steel toed bare feet" (as referred to by the doctor) and keep me from bending or flexing that toe. The toe is now a lovely shade of blackened purple and hurts like fury. My knee reminds me every time I step that it really didn't like that fall, and thankfully I am an Avon lady so I can cover the bruise on my face. My shoulder also took a smack and has a large purple bruise on it. I have been living in medication land since this happened and miss you all so very much. I haven't been knitting or crocheting much as when I start reading a pattern, or anything else for that matter, I fall asleep and wake up to discover that hours have escaped me somehow. I hope that you have all had a wonderful week, big hugs to those of you that have had a difficult time, cuddles and kisses to the little ones and empathy to those that have faced difficulties this week as well. If I have missed anything, forgive me please. I hope to be back to my normal self by next week. Hugsssssssss to you all oxox
> 
> Thanks so much Myfanwy for bringing that to my attention. I posted in the Tea Party from three weeks ago. See, that's what good meds can do to ya! I apologize for that. I will repost this in the proper Tea Party.


I know how much a bad fall can affect you - so please take care of yourself. Sometimes rest is the best healer. Take care and I look forward to reading your posts soon. Designer


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Rich Dundee cake:
> 
> 6 oz butter
> 6 oz caster sugar
> ...


Being as I come from the other side of the pond, can you please explain to me what a "gill" is and how you get a 1/4 of one? Thanks


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ms Tess, here is a hug but you will need someone to bring you a mug of hot chocolate too!
((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Dundee cake:
> ...


I am over an even greater stretch of ocean, but I believe it to be a 1/4 pint- you may have to be generous with that because of the difference in American pints- but you are in Canada- so that hasme a bit baffled- HELP! 5mm's are you watching this one, dear! can you help out!
I have just checked my receipt- definitely a 1/4 gill, so that would be a 16th of a pint if my maths is working today!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > First I want to apologize for any confusion I caused posting to the wrong Tea Party. Thank you so much to Myfanwy for steering me in the correct direction, I do appreciate that so very much. Maybe after reading you will understand that the fog has not cleared as much as I thought it had!!
> ...


Thank you Designer, I am already healing physically but am still horribly embarrassed at the stupidity that caused this to happen. If it wasn't for bad luck these days I wouldn't have any at all. If it was the old days I would think someone had a hex put on me lately. Hubby was horrified when I fell and left work early as he was so worried. His father suggested he hire a babysitter and bubble wrap and duct tape me in a big soft chair before he has to leave to go anywhere. He is such a love, he felt so bad that I got hurt and he wasn't here to take care of me. I told him over and over that it was a silly accident and he had no part in it so he shouldn't feel guilty at all. I am just happy that the doctor gave me a steel splint for my foot. I can't imagine getting my toe tangled in a blanket while sleeping....that would hurt like fury. I hope you had a great week! I always look forward to your new creations and once I have an attention span bigger than a gnat, I would love to join one of your KAL's =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


In other words, measure like my Irish ancestors (no offence to any other Irish people)....one glug for me...one for the recipe...when either of you can't handle any more..park the bottle and yur done!!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, Tea-Partiers all over the world! First of all, welcome home,Sam. Glad you had a good trip. 
Ms Tess, you poor thing! Ouch, my sympathies - I fell and whacked my bad knee a couple years ago and ended up going to my class reunion on crutches! Hope you feel better soon.
Dreamweaver, hope you can find a GOOD doctor soon. This one you're seeing for your lungs sounds like he's got too many patients to keep track of and you're the one who has fallen through the cracks.
Some good news - my little preemie granddaughter isn't so little any more! Took her to the doctor today and she weighs 6 lbs and 6 oz.!! I guess she is "regular' baby size now, but still small for a 6 month-old.
Still keeping my "tea party notebook" for problems and prayer requests. I don't post often, but I read every day and think of all of you often. Paula


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Ms Tess, here is a hug but you will need someone to bring you a mug of hot chocolate too!
> ((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))


Awwwwww thank you so much 5mmdpns!! That is so very sweet of you!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


lots of new Workshops for the new year. hope to see you at one or two of them. It is nice you have such a loving hubby- 
I have one of those too and we are very fortunate. Take care Toes can hurt so much!! Nice to see you here, I didn't realize until about a month ago what a great place this is. I especially enjoy talking to the New Zealand and Australian girls as we lived in kiwiland for 3 years many years ago and are still in touch with friends we made there,and have spent a lot of time in Aussie.

Shirley


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ms Tess, here is a hug but you will need someone to bring you a mug of hot chocolate too!
> ...


You just need a little R & R and someone else to fetch your knitting needles for the next day or week!!! I was a Manitoba born girl and loved living there all the way from some small southeastern towns to northern Manitoba to the middle of the province. Someday I will move back but not yet...


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Awesome to hear that your little one is doing so well Grandmapaula!! I will still keep her on my list. Prayers can't do anything but help!! Luckily I didn't do as much damage as I could have. I threw my hands up to stop my face from meeting the edge of the table as I have a trade show coming up shortly and really don't want to go there looking like I had a street brawl. How sad that you had to go to your high school reunion on crutches. Really put a kink in the festivities I'll bet. Glad you recovered from that one!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Jynx, I am so sorry that you are still having such a hard time with things. I think about you every day and ask the powers that be to make things easier for you. I hope that you will find a compassionate, intelligent doctor that thinks outside the box and can find some help for you. I hadn't thought of the wii as an exercise program, and maybe with my limited mobility that could be the answer I am looking for as well. Thank you so much, you are such a smart lady and I always read all your posts. I never fail to learn something new each day from you! HUGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS to you


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> First I want to apologize for any confusion I caused posting to the wrong Tea Party. Thank you so much to Myfanwy for steering me in the correct direction, I do appreciate that so very much. Maybe after reading you will understand that the fog has not cleared as much as I thought it had!!
> 
> Oh Wow Holy Cow!!! I know it's only Tuesday afternoon, but I have missed 30 pages of this tea party already???? My goodness. I will try to do my best to catch up, but I had a little mishap on Friday and have been living in groggy-ville since. Let's go back to last week when I had a little visitor here. She took great delight in curling the area rug. Trying to roll it up I suppose. That is what I didn't notice while going as fast as I could to grab the ringing phone.....as you may have guessed, I caught my foot on the curled edge and went head first into the occasional table hitting my face and landing hard on my wrecked knee. What hurt the worst was the big toe on my good foot, which I yoinked the tendon beyond what any body part should be able to withstand. Anyway, I ended up in the ER on Friday evening for about 5 hours, only to return home with a steel brace so I can have my "steel toed bare feet" (as referred to by the doctor) and keep me from bending or flexing that toe. The toe is now a lovely shade of blackened purple and hurts like fury. My knee reminds me every time I step that it really didn't like that fall, and thankfully I am an Avon lady so I can cover the bruise on my face. My shoulder also took a smack and has a large purple bruise on it. I have been living in medication land since this happened and miss you all so very much. I haven't been knitting or crocheting much as when I start reading a pattern, or anything else for that matter, I fall asleep and wake up to discover that hours have escaped me somehow. I hope that you have all had a wonderful week, big hugs to those of you that have had a difficult time, cuddles and kisses to the little ones and empathy to those that have faced difficulties this week as well. If I have missed anything, forgive me please. I hope to be back to my normal self by next week. Hugsssssssss to you all oxox
> 
> Thanks so much Myfanwy for bringing that to my attention. I posted in the Tea Party from three weeks ago. See, that's what good meds can do to ya! I apologize for that. I will repost this in the proper Tea Party.


Oh dear Miss Tess, hope your toe's better soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


A good glug!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


*chuckles* a 1/4 gill of brandy is equal to 5 fl oz or a 1/4 pint or 120ml or 1/2 cup


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Regarding the query about the amount of brandy in 1/4 of a gill..........
Christmas Pudding Recipe 

1 cup water 
1 cup of sugar 
4 large eggs 
2 cups dried fruit 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 cup brown sugar 
lemon juice 
nuts 
1 gallon of brandy

Sample the brandy to check for quality. 

Take a large bowl. 

Check the brandy again to be sure it is 
of the highest quality. 

Pour one level cup and drink. 

Repeat. 

Turn on the electric mixer; beat 1 cup butter 
in a large, fluffy bowl. 

Add 1 teaspoon sugar and beat again. 

Make sure the brandy is still OK. 

Cry another tup. Turn off mixer. 

Break 2 legs and add to the bowl and chuck 
in the cup of dried fruit. 

Mix on the turner. 

If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaterers, 
pry it loose with a drewscriver. 

Sample the brandy to check for tonsisticity. 

Next, sift 2 cups of salt. Or something, Who cares. 

Check the brandy

Now sift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. 

Add one table. Spoon. Of sugar or something. Whatever you can find. 

Grease the oven. Turn the cake tin to 350 degrees. 

Don't forget to beat off the turner. 

Throw the bowl out of the window. 

Check the brandy again. 

Go to bed. 

Who the hell likes fruitcake anyway

:lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it not 1 whole gill = 1/4 of a pint? So 1/4 gill = 1/16 of a pint, or just over 1 fl oz?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yum 5mmdpns - this sounds great and i really like using the crockpot - especially with a liner - no clean up and it cooks while i knit.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> A great thing to make in your slow cooker is: (For those watching their weight, there is no carbs in here except for the dumplings if you want to leave out the flour used for thickening the soup, that is ok. This is step 3 in the instructions. A clear soup is ok for us dieters!)
> 
> *Chicken and Herb Dumplings Soup*
> Serves: 8
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> yum 5mmdpns - this sounds great and i really like using the crockpot - especially with a liner - no clean up and it cooks while i knit.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Love this recipe too. Never heard of liners for crock pots, Sam. We call them slow cookers over here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is it not 1 whole gill = 1/4 of a pint? So 1/4 gill = 1/16 of a pint, or just over 1 fl oz?


*chuckles* I took these from the measurements used for Brandy, gin, rum, etc. If I was you, I would march me down to the local pub and ask the bartender. Of course it goes without saying that the one who has the correct answer gets to serve you a whole gill of brandy!!!! (I dont drink anymore but would love to hear what your bartenders have to say about it! They would have taken this in a bartending course.) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Is it not 1 whole gill = 1/4 of a pint? So 1/4 gill = 1/16 of a pint, or just over 1 fl oz?
> ...


You're on! Meet me in the nearest pub and we'll try it out. :lol: :lol: Unfortunately our nearest common pub would probably have to be somewhere in the Atlantic Ocean! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is it not 1 whole gill = 1/4 of a pint? So 1/4 gill = 1/16 of a pint, or just over 1 fl oz?


I double checked Kate! definitely 1/4 gill!
love the spoof!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jynx - you said you had a loss of two lobes - was this a lung reduction surgery?

i have taken selexa for a number of years for depression - for the most part it does it's job although there are also times i find myself at the bottom of the barrel so to speak. it might be a viable choice for you.

i think once you can get your anxiety under control everything else will fall into place. sending you bushels of calming energy.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver: Be very cautious re: sleeping pills and anxiety medication as they are very very addictive and withdrawal very unpleasant and they also are very dangerous for most seniors. Since I am not aware of your age, I would also be very reluctant as I believe they are also not good for lung problems as they are central nervous system depressants and I believe also you ha
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

"gill (pronounced Jill) is ¼ pint, or 5 fl oz, and a dash is about 1/3tsp."

I took this information from a drink mix site.
http://www.interag.co.uk/ika01.htm


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


oh dear, dear, dear Kate,,,,get you to some land and find a pub, never mind the ale, go for the brandy!  Probably Iceland is the closest for us both!!! haha, come on over to Newfoundland and there we find great pubs and locals. Must need to like beer though and I dont care for it! but the rest can have that! I will go for the Celtic music.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karena - how did i miss this? i'm adding my voice in wishing you a happy birthday - lots of cake and ice cream and hope you went out and bought yourself lots of yarn.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Happy Birthday, Karena!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goog heavens ms tess - that does sound like a nasty fall - the one good thing is that you didn't break anything - sending you healing energy by the bushel - rest easy - we will be here when you get out of fog land.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> First I want to apologize for any confusion I caused posting to the wrong Tea Party. Thank you so much to Myfanwy for steering me in the correct direction, I do appreciate that so very much. Maybe after reading you will understand that the fog has not cleared as much as I thought it had!!
> 
> Oh Wow Holy Cow!!! I know it's only Tuesday afternoon, but I have missed 30 pages of this tea party already???? My goodness. I will try to do my best to catch up, but I had a little mishap on Friday and have been living in groggy-ville since. Let's go back to last week when I had a little visitor here. She took great delight in curling the area rug. Trying to roll it up I suppose. That is what I didn't notice while going as fast as I could to grab the ringing phone.....as you may have guessed, I caught my foot on the curled edge and went head first into the occasional table hitting my face and landing hard on my wrecked knee. What hurt the worst was the big toe on my good foot, which I yoinked the tendon beyond what any body part should be able to withstand. Anyway, I ended up in the ER on Friday evening for about 5 hours, only to return home with a steel brace so I can have my "steel toed bare feet" (as referred to by the doctor) and keep me from bending or flexing that toe. The toe is now a lovely shade of blackened purple and hurts like fury. My knee reminds me every time I step that it really didn't like that fall, and thankfully I am an Avon lady so I can cover the bruise on my face. My shoulder also took a smack and has a large purple bruise on it. I have been living in medication land since this happened and miss you all so very much. I haven't been knitting or crocheting much as when I start reading a pattern, or anything else for that matter, I fall asleep and wake up to discover that hours have escaped me somehow. I hope that you have all had a wonderful week, big hugs to those of you that have had a difficult time, cuddles and kisses to the little ones and empathy to those that have faced difficulties this week as well. If I have missed anything, forgive me please. I hope to be back to my normal self by next week. Hugsssssssss to you all oxox
> 
> Thanks so much Myfanwy for bringing that to my attention. I posted in the Tea Party from three weeks ago. See, that's what good meds can do to ya! I apologize for that. I will repost this in the proper Tea Party.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so do we kate - call them slow cookers that is - do you have cooking bags there - you put your meat in them - they bake or roast faster - moister - and there is little mess. the pot liners are the same thing - look where they sell the cookie sheet liners - forget what that is called.

sam



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > yum 5mmdpns - this sounds great and i really like using the crockpot - especially with a liner - no clean up and it cooks while i knit.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

How absolutely beautiful!!! We have to wait till next Spring to see that around here again. Thanks for posting 


myfanwy said:


> Cherry blossom in New Zealand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> How absolutely beautiful!!! We have to wait till next Spring to see that around here again. Thanks for posting
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> ...


My daughter has a lovely garden, SIL is quite dedicated to it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ms Tess - get better soon...that's a nasty fall!

Although, it's been gorgeous the last two days, the couple days of cool and damp weather has made me hungry for comfort foods. I have a taste for a tasty and hearty bean and ham soup, but haven't made that for a very long time. Does anyone out there in TP land have a good recipe they can share? I already have the dried beans in the pantry! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Well if you are familiar with Manitoba, then you will know the general area where I am because It's Worth The Trip....or so they say...lmao I didn't think so. Hubby grew up in Northern Manitoba and then settled in the Interlake. We love Gimili and the Viking Settlements. It's such a huge part of our history. Even the Conference Center has a picture of Harrison Ford in the lobby from when he was there filming a movie. He was quoted as saying that he has never been so cold in his life as he was when he was out on the ice in Gimili!!! Makes me laugh.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

My mother made popovers and we loved them. While warm, we would sometimes put our lunch meat inside them and have them for lunch instead of a regular sandwich. What "delicious" memories.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ms Tess - get better soon...that's a nasty fall!
> 
> Although, it's been gorgeous the last two days, the couple days of cool and damp weather has made me hungry for comfort foods. I have a taste for a tasty and hearty bean and ham soup, but haven't made that for a very long time. Does anyone out there in TP land have a good recipe they can share? I already have the dried beans in the pantry! Thanks in advance.


Sorry I don't have a recipe for you, that does sound good though. Soup for me is fly by the leftovers in the fridge kind of thing. I just took the last of the turkey and added veggies, some soup stalk and some onions, then some little noodles to it. It smells great and will be good for supper for a change. Hubby has been wanting soup for a while now too. I got used to cooking in the slow cooker for the two of us as when I made it in a huge pot it lasted way too long and we all know that frozen soup never tastes the same as fresh made. =)


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Pammie and Sorlenna,
> My oldest daughter was born in Germany, and as a new mother, I ran to the Clinic for EVERYTHING! lol One day, I let my landlady babysit her so I could run to the store, and when I got back, there was my baby, sitting in the dirt, EATING dirt, while my landlady was hanging her laundry to dry! I was so horrified! lol She said that it was "clean" dirt, and if she was eating it, that must mean she is deficient in something. lol After that, I just took her down stairs to my landlady if I thought something was wrong.
> On my second daughter, I just wiped her pacifier on my pant leg, after she dropped it, and stuck it back in her mouth. lolol Both my girls are extremely healthy!
> 
> Roberta


Amazing she never had pinworms!!!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> so do we kate - call them slow cookers that is - do you have cooking bags there - you put your meat in them - they bake or roast faster - moister - and there is little mess. the pot liners are the same thing - look where they sell the cookie sheet liners - forget what that is called.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


My Mom's Icelandic mother and grandmother and uncles all had settled in Arnes. We have a rich heritage in Gimli. I am dying to go during their celebrations of their Icelandic heritage days! All my sibs except one has been and all my Mom's sibs too. There is a museum house at Arnes or Gimli over which the sign Dujupadalur is above the front door. It is a two story house. My greatgrandfather built that house and my grandmother and great uncles lived their childhood days growing up in it. (I think the house is now painted a pale blue) It was moved from their farm to the museum site.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Ha Ha Ha!!! We'll all meet on The Rock and we'll screech Kate in!! =) I ain't drinkin that stuff though, I'll stick to something a little more tame...like Jose Gold =) A gill is an ounce???? Hrmph....I prefer a glug at least it's worth openin the bottle for!!! )


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is an idea... our own section... after all, the Progressive ladies have one and the KAL's and the Resort ladies....
> ...


I think it's fine just the way it is. Under its own title or wherever it is easily accessible.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, a slow cooker and a crock pot are one and the same thing. A crock pot has the ceramic pot that is separate from the cooking pot which contains the element. The crock pot sits inside the cooking pot.

The slow cooker may or may not have a crock pot that sits inside it.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I'll have to check that out the next time we are there. I too want to go when the celebrations are ongoing. Hubby's brother comes from less than ten miles from there so he's always a Viking during Icelandic Days =) Of course, he's always a Viking when they aren't ongoing too!! It's a different way of life out there and I love it. They don't have the garbage that other places put up with. The men take care of things and that's the end of it. =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> karena - how did i miss this? i'm adding my voice in wishing you a happy birthday - lots of cake and ice cream and hope you went out and bought yourself lots of yarn.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Wishing Karena a very very happy birthday as well!!! =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Glad to see you are back and returned safely Sam. I hope your trip was wonderful. How are the puppies? I keep thinking of them squirming little fur balls and I want one so bad...unfortunately my health won't allow me to have one as it would be terribly unfair to keep him or her housebound because I can't go for walks. =( I live vicariously through all of you and your pets. Easier that way =) Glad you're back Sam! The ladies did an amazing job in your absence <("


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> YES let's go back to "business as normal". I received a very nice email response from administration. It said that they are looking into the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ladies and Gentlemen: Please listen to 5mmdpns --- it makes a great deal of sense. We don't want to be doing "special things" to try to get to the Tea Party. And as she mentioned that newcomers might not be able to find it as well. Let's leave well enough alone.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


How about the rotten toe drink? you hold your nose, close your eyes and drink the aweful thing! haha Captain Morgan chases it down! How about some fiddling and accordian stuff with clogs!!!! Vikings we are!! (haah, and proud of it!) :mrgreen:

Lassies can have all the gills that they want! Kate, you come and get in some wee bit of flirtin with the lads!! and do us up a highland fling! we will more than clap and stomp our toes til dawn!!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I'm sorry but I'd close my eyes, hold my nose, get it half way down and back it would come immediately!!!! Ain't nothin' gonna convince my stomach that what my tongue just tasted is gonna settle good in there!! The Captain would have a hella a chase he would indeed!! If I can swallow the worm at the bottom of the mascalle bottle without a blink, one would think I can drink anything, but not a chance! I think it would do my soul some good to dance until the sun came up....probably just what I need these days!! =)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Tess, your better half should be wearing the Viking helmet and we will have flowers in our long tresses and dainty black slippers on our toes! Of course, we half to have salt cod and pease puddings! And lots of milk toddies with rum! All the Vinarterta we could eat!! haha, what fun and laughter! We will tell tales of Eric the Red, Thor, and the Viking Norse gods/goddesses! We have our own Valhala!
:thumbup:


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Still trying to catch up, I found my Red Cabbage recipe, I think we talked about that last week because of October Fest, well it's still october. This is good with mashed potatoes and smoked sausage or brad wurst.

Recipe for sweet and sour red cabbage with apples and onion.
Ingredients:
 3 slices bacon, cooked until crisp 
 1/2 medium red onion, chopped 
 1 cup chicken broth 
 1/4 cup red wine vinegar (or white vinegar) 
 2 tablespoons granulated sugar
 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon 
 1/4 teaspoon salt 
 fresh ground black pepper, to taste 
 1 small head red cabbage, shredded 
 2 medium tart cooking apples, peeled, cored and sliced 
 4 teaspoons cornstarch 
 2 tablespoons water

Preparation:
Cook bacon in a large skillet until crisp; transfer to paper towels to drain. Cook onion in drippings until softened. Stir in chicken broth, vinegar, sugar, salt, and pepper. Add cabbage; reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes. Add apples and cook for 10 more minutes, stirring occasionally. Combine cornstarch with water; stir into sauce. Cook, stirring, until thickened. Transfer to serving dish and garnish with crumbled bacon. Serves 4 to 6.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


If a 1/4 gil is 1/16 of a pint that is 2 tbsp or 1/8 cup. A gill is 1/4 pint or 1/2 cup, 8 tbsp.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Still trying to catch up, I found my Red Cabbage recipe, I think we talked about that last week because of october fest, well it's still october. This is good with mashed potatoes and smoked sausage or brad wurst.
> 
> Recipe for sweet and sour red cabbage with apples and onion.
> Ingredients:
> ...


Also finally finished my KAL bunny, only it looked more like a pig , I think because of the color.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > yum 5mmdpns - this sounds great and i really like using the crockpot - especially with a liner - no clean up and it cooks while i knit.
> ...


I think crock pots became slow cookers in this country, and probably also more expensive with the name change.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We have a Chinook arch here in Calgary, tonight. This is a beautiful arch in the southwestern sky that is caused by a warm west wind pushing the clouds into an arch, with clear sky making up the arch. 

It is caused by warm winds coming over the rocky Mountains and there are not many places where the winds are found. 

In winter, a chinook wind, can change the temperature from minus 20-30C to +l0 Degrees C within about 2 to 3 hours. it sometimes gives us a welcome break from bitter winter weather.

We had our first snowfall last week but it has all melted and is still quite early to get a permanent fall of snow here. I am not looking forward to the winter, but it is a fact of life here in Canada.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> jynx - you said you had a loss of two lobes - was this a lung reduction surgery?
> 
> i have taken selexa for a number of years for depression - for the most part it does it's job although there are also times i find myself at the bottom of the barrel so to speak. it might be a viable choice for you.
> 
> ...


I know a number of people who take celexa wih good results. Unfortunately, like most others of this kind of thing, it seems to drop my blood sugar.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Vinarterta (Icelandic cookie layered cake made for Christmas celebrations. Made of seven cookie layers).

1 cup butter
1 1/2 cups fine sugar
2 eggs
3 tbsp cream
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp cardamon
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp almond extract (optional)
4 cups flour

Make like a cookie dough and divide into two equal parts. Pat or roll this out into two 9 inch pans (round or square, Mom and Grandmother always used round pans). Bake at 375 until delicately brown. You need seven of these "cookies".

Filling between the cookies:
1 pound of prunes, pitted and put through the food processor. Cook until tender. Add 3/4 cups sugar and only 1/2 cup prune juice. Cook until the mixture thickens. Let it cool and add 1 tsp vanilla. 
Put a cookie on the middle of a plate. Layer the cookies with filling between them. Ice with butter icing (can put in almond flavoring if desired).
The Vinarterta can be made two months before Christmas to season it.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> Still trying to catch up, I found my Red Cabbage recipe, I think we talked about that last week because of October Fest, well it's still october. This is good with mashed potatoes and smoked sausage or brad wurst.
> 
> Recipe for sweet and sour red cabbage with apples and onion.
> Ingredients:
> ...


redriet60 my hubby would give you the biggest hug right now. He LOVES this stuff and my recipe has been just not quite the same as he had it before...good...but just not quite. He will be sooooooooooo delighted when I make this for him, I cannot thank you enough!!! (((hugssss)))


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

What a cloudy, blah day today! Looked like it would rain, but never did. Happy birthday, Karena! I hope it was a good one. I literally slept all afternoon! I think I should be rested, but I guess my sleep apnea is causing me to be so tired. I go to the doctor on the 31st. All the energy I had last week has left me. I hope to get it back because I have a lot to do by Thanksgiving. I think I will make a grilled cheese sandwich tonight. Ran out of milk today and that makes me unhappy. But, I'm not getting out to get some tonight. I'll just wait until tomorrow. The recipes look great. I have been on a chocolate kick lately, so all of the sweet things really sound tasty! I cannot buy anymore candy. Don't know what I'll do about Halloween. I guess just buy candy I don't like! Check back later, if I don't fall asleep!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

this picture is precious!



5mmdpns said:


> A friend sent me this photo on my facebook and I thought of Sam's white labradoodles when they grow up. The labradoodles I have met have all been very friendly and of the motherly sort.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

New Zealand Pikelets: I am getting there Marge- it has been a busy week!

these use an ingredient I believe you may have to buy specially- 'golden syrup' but in my opinion is the 'secret' to their particular success. The recipe is from my form 1 Home Economics teacher, Mrs Hannah who taught at Whakarewarewa Intermediate School, within the Maori Affairs Schools which existed in 1958- we used to travel by bus to class from our school at Rotokawa.

1 cup flour [slightly heaped]
1 des. spn butter [15g]
3 des. spns sugar [15ml each]
1 des. spn Golden Syrup
1 des. spn cornflour
1 egg
1 tspn baking powder
about 1 cup milk

Gently melt butter sugar and Golden Syrup. Sift flour, baking powder and cornflour. Beat egg and add milk. Alternately stir egg mixture and butter mixture into the dry ingredients.
Beat until smooth, and leave to stand for a short while. Grease cold element [the old style electric cookers we used had a solid plate- a good alternative is an electric frying pan- or I use my cast iron fry pan] using a low heat, cook first side until bubbles appear, and then turn- cooked when both sides are golden brown.

Yeast Pikelets suitable for bread machine or hand mixing

1/2 cup each warm milk and water
1 egg, beaten,
1/2 tspn salt
1 tspn sugar
1 1/4 cups bread making flour
1 tspn [raised] bread yeast
Set to dough cycle, or beat together by hand.
preferably, heat a cast iron pan, and cook in tablespoonful amounts until top sets, with bubbles, flip, and cook 1 - 2 minutes longer.

Both are delicious with butter, jam, [jelly], peanut butter, cream etc- the limit is your imagination!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you 5mmdpns!! I knew you would fix me up!! lol
Roberta



5mmdpns said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > http://museumofglass.org/outdoor-art/chihuly-bridge-of-glass.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Scottish Oatcakes

8 oz medium oatmeal
1/2 tsp salt
pinch bicarbonate of soda
1 Tbspn melted dripping [failing this I have used butter]
Boiling water

Mix oatmeal, salt and bicarbonate of soda in a bowl; add melted fat and enough boiling water to make a pliable but not wet dough. Knead well. Sprinkle board with oatmeal and roll mixture out thinly. Cut into 3 1/2 inch rounds, or into 6 inch rounds and then divide into 4 triangles. Rub with oatmeal to whiten. Cook on one side only on a moderately hot girdle, then place in oven, or before fire, to crisp through, and until ends curl up. Makes approximately 12 oatcakes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sponge Cake- from New Zealand's Edmonds cookery book

3 eggs
pinch salt
3/4 cup caster sugar
1 cup plain flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
2 oz butter [50g] melted

Beat eggs and salt. Add sugar and beat until thick. Sift flour and baking powder together. Add to egg mixture. Fold in butter. Pour in to a greased and lined deep 8 inch [20cm] cake tin. Bake at 375F [190C] for 25 -30 minutes or until cake springs back when lightly touched. Leave in tin for 10 minutes before turning out onto a wire rack.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver: Be very cautious re: sleeping pills and anxiety medication as they are very very addictive and withdrawal very unpleasant and they also are very dangerous for most seniors. Since I am not aware of your age, I would also be very reluctant as I believe they are also not good for lung problems as they are central nervous system depressants and I believe also you ha
> ...


Sounds like you are right on track with what you want and need for yourself. Hope you find the right doctor to work with you soon!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > A great thing to make in your slow cooker is: (For those watching their weight, there is no carbs in here except for the dumplings if you want to leave out the flour used for thickening the soup, that is ok. This is step 3 in the instructions. A clear soup is ok for us dieters!)
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > so do we kate - call them slow cookers that is - do you have cooking bags there - you put your meat in them - they bake or roast faster - moister - and there is little mess. the pot liners are the same thing - look where they sell the cookie sheet liners - forget what that is called.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Vinarterta (Icelandic cookie layered cake made for Christmas celebrations. Made of seven cookie layers).
> 
> 1 cup butter
> 1 1/2 cups fine sugar
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this!!! My grandmother's favorite =)

Hahahahaha wonk biscuits.....I love it!!!! You are all hilarious!!! =)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have crockpots that come apart also - put a pot liner is a type of plastic pot that fits inside the crockpot - you don't need to wash the pot if you use a liner - the liners are not stiff - they feel almost like plastic wrap. that is what i was talking about.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > so do we kate - call them slow cookers that is - do you have cooking bags there - you put your meat in them - they bake or roast faster - moister - and there is little mess. the pot liners are the same thing - look where they sell the cookie sheet liners - forget what that is called.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ms tess - here you go.

http://www.reynoldskitchens.com/reynoldskitchens/en/slowcook.asp

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > so do we kate - call them slow cookers that is - do you have cooking bags there - you put your meat in them - they bake or roast faster - moister - and there is little mess. the pot liners are the same thing - look where they sell the cookie sheet liners - forget what that is called.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

puppies do grow into dogs ms tess and require as much or more energy as raising a child - and you are so right - the ladies did and are doing a marvelous job.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Glad to see you are back and returned safely Sam. I hope your trip was wonderful. How are the puppies? I keep thinking of them squirming little fur balls and I want one so bad...unfortunately my health won't allow me to have one as it would be terribly unfair to keep him or her housebound because I can't go for walks. =( I live vicariously through all of you and your pets. Easier that way =) Glad you're back Sam! The ladies did an amazing job in your absence <("


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the piggy redriet60 - love the nose and the tail.

sam



redriet60 said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > Still trying to catch up, I found my Red Cabbage recipe, I think we talked about that last week because of october fest, well it's still october. This is good with mashed potatoes and smoked sausage or brad wurst.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture designer - never knew there were such things - have heard of chinook wind and the damage they can do but not the arch.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> We have a Chinook arch here in Calgary, tonight. This is a beautiful arch in the southwestern sky that is caused by a warm west wind pushing the clouds into an arch, with clear sky making up the arch.
> 
> It is caused by warm winds coming over the rocky Mountains and there are not many places where the winds are found.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sleepy head is going to bed.

sam


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Sleep well Sam, this sleepy head is headed that way too. I am hoping that even though it is going to be a short night (as it is 3:00 am here now) my grouchy legs, back and toe have seemed to settle for the night. Yippeee!! See you all tomorrow =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We have a Chinook arch here in Calgary, tonight. This is a beautiful arch in the southwestern sky that is caused by a warm west wind pushing the clouds into an arch, with clear sky making up the arch.
> 
> It is caused by warm winds coming over the rocky Mountains and there are not many places where the winds are found.
> 
> ...


Have never seen anything like this before. Although very beautiful, it would probably scare me to death if I did. Thanks so much for posting this wonderful sight. I guess Chinook winds and the southern states never meet. Awesome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Pontuf!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> so do we kate - call them slow cookers that is - do you have cooking bags there - you put your meat in them - they bake or roast faster - moister - and there is little mess. the pot liners are the same thing - look where they sell the cookie sheet liners - forget what that is called.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ms. Tess
I think there is a little confusion here between crock pots and slow cookers and geography. Here too said:


> Thanks Tess, it does. My slow cooker does have a removable 'pot', but it just has low, medium and high settings. In the instruction book it says anything in the pot must be COVERED with liquid, but I know some of my friends have just chucked in a chicken or meat with very little liquid and it seemed to cook ok. I've mainly used it for making soup, but I must try other things.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Double post


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ms. Tess) Ha Ha Ha!!! We'll all meet on The Rock and we'll screech Kate in!! =) I ain't drinkin that stuff though said:


> Have a white wine or a G & T waiting for me please! I'll need it after you lot 'screech me in!' :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, a slow cooker and a crock pot are one and the same thing. A crock pot has the ceramic pot that is separate from the cooking pot which contains the element. The crock pot sits inside the cooking pot.
> 
> The slow cooker may or may not have a crock pot that sits inside it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I'll happily flirt, but I don't think any 'lads' would be enamoured! I can't do a highland fling (I'm a lowland Scot with two left feet :lol: ) but I could start up an eightsome reel or a quick Strip the Willow?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have a Chinook arch here in Calgary, tonight. This is a beautiful arch in the southwestern sky that is caused by a warm west wind pushing the clouds into an arch, with clear sky making up the arch.
> 
> It is caused by warm winds coming over the rocky Mountains and there are not many places where the winds are found.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a picture!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


I'd need lessons again, but I'd be a starter for those two!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> we have crockpots that come apart also - put a pot liner is a type of plastic pot that fits inside the crockpot - you don't need to wash the pot if you use a liner - the liners are not stiff - they feel almost like plastic wrap. that is what i was talking about.
> 
> sam
> 
> That's what I was imagining, Sam, but I have never seen them here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> puppies do grow into dogs ms tess and require as much or more energy as raising a child - and you are so right - the ladies did and are doing a marvelous job.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sam. However this 'take over' has made me appreciate just how much work and time you put into this - and there's only one of you. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Happy Birthday, Pontuf!
> Happy Birthday to you!


From me too! And belated greetings to Karena.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

You're up late again, Myfanwy. Dreadful rainy, windy day here, but we've just had three or four glorious dry, autumn days so we can't really complain. How's Fale's leg?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


It is all a go from this end!! If I had any more feet, I would be stumbling more than I am now so I will make do with sittin and a stompin! you come strip the willow and we will get the eightsome reel going! Of course now we have more who are joinging in the fun -- Myfanwy can help us all! Rounds are on the house for us ladies, gents have to keep the Captain Morgan in line!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ring ring ring rinnnnnnnnnng!
Pontuf, its me ringing your doorbell! I have come to wish you a happy birthday and invite you out to your birthday party! (Seems to me I have a reservation somewheres for the party.....)
I did not bring a cake with me as I am not sure what your favorite cake is. So we will be stopping off at the Bakery of Heart's Desire to get one of your choice. Do let us know what cake you like! Happy Birthday!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So funny that we're talking about the "germaphobe" new Moms. My DIL was like that when our granddaughter was born and every room had hand sanitizer to use...the baby is now 7 mos.old and on about her 3rd ear infection and several pink eye outbreaks..she now says she wishes she'd exposed her to more germs. She says the pediatricians really put a big scare into them as new parents. I think some grandmas need to educate the doctors that not all germs are bad.
> 
> budasha - prayers and hugs as you go through the treatments and hope the results are good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your prayers and hugs. I agree with you about our own section for the teaparty..great idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > My sister is a personal friend of Chihuly. He did an installation in Columbus Ohio years ago (15-20) and my sister was involved with that exhibit and they became friends. She has a couple of his pieces that she purchased then. I remember he gave the Columbus Art Museum a huge sculpture for their permanent collection. I thought that was very generous of him. I love his work! Such beautiful colors and textures. If you are standing at the check in counter at The Bellagio in Las Vegas and look up you can see his work. He did the whole ceiling!
> ...


Wow...such gorgeous work. Wish we were somewhere near such a display.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Tess, your better half should be wearing the Viking helmet and we will have flowers in our long tresses and dainty black slippers on our toes! Of course, we half to have salt cod and pease puddings! And lots of milk toddies with rum! All the Vinarterta we could eat!! haha, what fun and laughter! We will tell tales of Eric the Red, Thor, and the Viking Norse gods/goddesses! We have our own Valhala!
> :thumbup:


We do that & I will definitely bring along my drinking horn. >.<


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

That is such a wonderful picture. Gives me such a warm feeling....I could hug both of them.



5mmdpns said:


> A friend sent me this photo on my facebook and I thought of Sam's white labradoodles when they grow up. The labradoodles I have met have all been very friendly and of the motherly sort.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Tess, your better half should be wearing the Viking helmet and we will have flowers in our long tresses and dainty black slippers on our toes! Of course, we half to have salt cod and pease puddings! And lots of milk toddies with rum! All the Vinarterta we could eat!! haha, what fun and laughter! We will tell tales of Eric the Red, Thor, and the Viking Norse gods/goddesses! We have our own Valhala!
> ...


An absolute requirement to have you along!!!! Cheers!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Regarding the query about the amount of brandy in 1/4 of a gill..........
> Christmas Pudding Recipe
> 
> 1 cup water
> ...


I remember this one :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Aw......he/she is so cute. Thanks for the sweet & sour red cabbage recipe. Sounds sooo good.

Also finally finished my KAL bunny, only it looked more like a pig , I think because of the color.[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok everyone. Here I am back not using my real name since the credit card charge fiasco with charges from another country. Sorry for the confusion of changing my name but just figured I'd better change it or get off the internet and I couldn't leave the Tea Party. 

So many fabulous recipes and fun. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Pontuf. :!: :!: :!: 
What a special day it is today. The day you were born.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have a Chinook arch here in Calgary, tonight. This is a beautiful arch in the southwestern sky that is caused by a warm west wind pushing the clouds into an arch, with clear sky making up the arch.
> 
> It is caused by warm winds coming over the rocky Mountains and there are not many places where the winds are found.
> 
> ...


I always wondered what this looked like. Please send the chinook this way. I've still got lots of garden work to do.

Our Koi have been taken away and I finally got the fish pond cleaned yesterday. The smell was unbelievable  The mud from the pond is great fertilizer so my plants next year should reach sky high. Have to fill the pond with water today but it's not very nice out there...drizzling and cool. Can't believe my plants are dying but the weeds thrive on :evil: :evil:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pontuf - Happy Birthday to you. I believe you were looking for a recipe for Springerles. I think I have one but it'll take me a while to look for it. I'll post it as soon as I can. If I remember, it's in a cookbook that was compiled when I worked at Volkswagen and was submitted by one of the men.

5mmdpns - that chicken and dumpling soup sounds just the thing to have on a day like today. Must defrost the chicken so I can try it tomorrow.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok everyone. Here I am back not using my real name since the credit card charge fiasco with charges from another country. Sorry for the confusion of changing my name but just figured I'd better change it or get off the internet and I couldn't leave the Tea Party.
> 
> So many fabulous recipes and fun.
> 
> ...


Hi Angora! glad you are still on board with us all at the Tea Party! missed you being you but will definitely take you anyway we can!! haha, we will screech you into the Rock too along with Kate. Party ON!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

After the pubs/bars close and everyone is all danced-out, you can come to my house and we can taste the apple/raspberry wine I bottled in March...should be ready for a taste now........


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok everyone. Here I am back not using my real name since the credit card charge fiasco with charges from another country. Sorry for the confusion of changing my name but just figured I'd better change it or get off the internet and I couldn't leave the Tea Party.
> ...


Thanks. What fun!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Glad you are back, Angora1!!! If only those doing bad things on the internet would use those fantastic minds for good...just think how much better of a place this old world would be! So sorry for all your troubles but hope that is the end of it now! How are you doing on the Holbrook Shawl? I've got my yarn ready to go but am really trying to finish up UFO's first...I have way too many things started right now!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Glad you are back, Angora1!!! If only those doing bad things on the internet would use those fantastic minds for good...just think how much better of a place this old world would be! So sorry for all your troubles but hope that is the end of it now! How are you doing on the Holbrook Shawl? I've got my yarn ready to go but am really trying to finish up UFO's first...I have way too many things started right now!


Same here. I had company and that took a lot of time getting the house ready. They just left Sunday and the funeral in Canada, so sadly all knitting has been holding in flight pattern for way too long. Hope they don't run out of gas. I'm organizing all my patterns. Had them organized but notebook too small. Each project gets a photo page when done with the label and pattern on another page and a piece of the yarn taped to the label and who it was for and size done. Now I got the largest notebook I could and lots of room for projects done and patterns that I want to do. I can use the smaller notebook for WIP's so patterns don't get lost. Found patterns while organizing that I thought I had lost. The notebook has a cover that allowed for putting a large photo in, so now I see my dear sweet Grandchildren when ever I look at it. Feels so good, but took a while to punch holes and put things in order. I will buy dividers and separate knitting by categories, i.e., blankets, scarves, babies, etc. I do plan on doing the Holbrook and 5mmdpns socks but they are still flying in the hold pattern.:?

This sure feels strange having the new name, but it's still me sitting here typing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> After the pubs/bars close and everyone is all danced-out, you can come to my house and we can taste the apple/raspberry wine I bottled in March...should be ready for a taste now........


Why wait till they close. I'm ready now!!!! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Chinook arch here in Calgary, tonight. This is a beautiful arch in the southwestern sky that is caused by a warm west wind pushing the clouds into an arch, with clear sky making up the arch.
> ...


I agree, that Chinook arch is amazing. Beautiful and threatening at the same time. What a great photo and from your kitchen window. I get special views too with the lake being north of here but that takes the cake for sure. Thank you for sharing that.

Budasha...When you say the Koi are taken away, do they keep them somewhere for you till Spring? How wonderful that you can use the bottom of the pond fish droppings for incredible fertilizer. Your pond must be a wonderful place to sit. Hope you are feeling ok!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Angora! It's a stressful birthday this year, a milestone, and not a good one! 



Angora1 said:


> Ok everyone. Here I am back not using my real name since the credit card charge fiasco with charges from another country. Sorry for the confusion of changing my name but just figured I'd better change it or get off the internet and I couldn't leave the Tea Party.
> 
> So many fabulous recipes and fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Nana! So sweet of you to acknowledge!
XO



myfanwy said:


> Happy Birthday, Pontuf!
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL I am smiling ear to ear! Thanks for the belly laugh. You are so sweet. You and your dear schnauzer are always welcome at our door with cake or not. I LOVE angel food cake, with nothing on it, homemade of course, with those 12 egg whites! Then taking those 12 egg yolks and making creme brulee! YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Thank you my sweet friend north of the border XO



5mmdpns said:


> Ring ring ring rinnnnnnnnnng!
> Pontuf, its me ringing your doorbell! I have come to wish you a happy birthday and invite you out to your birthday party! (Seems to me I have a reservation somewheres for the party.....)
> I did not bring a cake with me as I am not sure what your favorite cake is. So we will be stopping off at the Bakery of Heart's Desire to get one of your choice. Do let us know what cake you like! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I sent this darling picture out to all my friends and everyone loves it. So sweet! I made it my wallpaper background on my big computer.



budasha said:


> That is such a wonderful picture. Gives me such a warm feeling....I could hug both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > After the pubs/bars close and everyone is all danced-out, you can come to my house and we can taste the apple/raspberry wine I bottled in March...should be ready for a taste now........
> ...


Hahaha Angora1!!! I guess it is 5:00 somewhere


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you Budasha!
And I would love your recipe for Springerles. My Mother made them every Christmas! Such a treat! She passed away 10 years ago and no one has made them since. I would like to surprise everyone this year with a batch of them. I have her recipe but would like to compare it with other ones. Her family was from Germany. If you find your recipe please please please post.
Thanks so much
XO



budasha said:


> Pontuf - Happy Birthday to you. I believe you were looking for a recipe for Springerles. I think I have one but it'll take me a while to look for it. I'll post it as soon as I can. If I remember, it's in a cookbook that was compiled when I worked at Volkswagen and was submitted by one of the men.
> 
> 5mmdpns - that chicken and dumpling soup sounds just the thing to have on a day like today. Must defrost the chicken so I can try it tomorrow.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > After the pubs/bars close and everyone is all danced-out, you can come to my house and we can taste the apple/raspberry wine I bottled in March...should be ready for a taste now........
> ...


haha, we detour over to the Rock first!!! (The Rock is affectionately known in Canada refers to the island of Newfoundland. Newfoundland & Labrador is one province with Labrador being on the mainland and Newfoundland is the island.)
You are on for this gottastch!!! have a coffee on too cause it is going to be late for us sleepiheads! Can we crash at yours too, it would be too late for us to head home! haha, what fun! 
Pontuff, you get out your dancin shoes and join us! Anyone else who wants to as well! The Rock will be over-run with TP people! Oxygen tanks set up for all who need it. Sam are you ready for another trip? (You have to bring Hickory and puppies of course, they would love all our attentions and join in too. Puppy chow is on the menu!)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


I will wave from Minnesota so you will know where to go next


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that I'd really like to try! Can I come even if I don't drop into the bar?



gottastch said:


> After the pubs/bars close and everyone is all danced-out, you can come to my house and we can taste the apple/raspberry wine I bottled in March...should be ready for a taste now........


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


ok!!! big wave, balloons and all such stuff! X marks the spot to land! or we will just land in the biggest cream puff out in the field! I am just north of you in Minnesota so I know where you are! 
Settleg, we are happy to have you!! but no drinking the rest of us under the table!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

settleg said:


> Now that I'd really like to try! Can I come even if I don't drop into the bar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely settleg! The more the merrier  This takes wonderful Sam's "cuppa" to a whole other level


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf Happy Birthday! Hope you have a positive day; just think it is better than the alterntive! May you have many many more wonderful birthdays! You are loved and appreciated!



Pontuf said:


> Thanks Angora! It's a stressful birthday this year, a milestone, and not a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I will also have mulled apple cider, coffee and tea available for those who don't want anything stronger


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pontuf!!! Celebrate the day being your special day and don't fret about the number...can't do anything about it anyway. The virtual "pub/country crawl" can be in honor of your birthday today!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Pontuff! I hope it is the best one ever!

What are Springeries?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I went voter registration this a.m. to drop off our DD's application for absentee voting and then popped into a local favorite for a late breakfast. It was delicious; paper thin omlet w/mushrooms, bell pepper, ham, and sour cream and stone ground yellow grits, whole wheat toast and coffee. I'm stuffed till dinner tonight; just have to decide what to fix. Think I'll scroll through my TP recipe folder for something. It is a bit chilly here today in the south w/64 F but will supposedly warm up to a warm 79F. I love fall.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I will also have mulled apple cider, coffee and tea available for those who don't want anything stronger


You are one great gal!!! thanks for being you! (BTW, I have to pack my pb as coffee is not good without it! need it, must have it, and will have it. The jar is huge enough to share with everyone and the ovens are filled with popovers to put them all on too!) someone bake Sam a sour cherry pie so we all celebrate. The Angel Food cake is a given! We need a few more than 12 egg whites for creme brulee, Pontuf. We stop at a chicken farm on the way.  
:arrow:Life is for living and we are living proof of that! :wink:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Settleg. That is so nice! I feel much much better! In fact I think I'll walk Pontuf to the park right now!



settleg said:


> Pontuf Happy Birthday! Hope you have a positive day; just think it is better than the alterntive! May you have many many more wonderful birthdays! You are loved and appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Pontuff! I hope it is the best one ever!
> 
> What are Springeries?


They are a German cookie into which designs are put after rolling out the dough. Not all springerle cookies need a special rolling pin, but can be imiprinted with cookie molds.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Gottastch!
Yes, raise a glass to turning 60! In 10 years I'll be wishing for this birthday!
Thanks so much



gottastch said:


> Happy Birthday Pontuf!!! Celebrate the day being your special day and don't fret about the number...can't do anything about it anyway. The virtual "pub/country crawl" can be in honor of your birthday today!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all, I've just made a mad dash to catch up...yesterday took a left turn and I never got to the computer. This morning I woke up with a slight headache, which is annoying, as I have to go to work soon.

Yesterday morning I took DD to her training and then came back home and started inventorying for the crafts/cultural fair on Saturday--I have 68 hats (what's not been donated yet this year--I think I am addicted to making them) and will take those and see what sells; I'll put part of the proceeds to my friend's leukemia support fund and then will likely donate the rest to the homeless shelter or the kids' warm clothing drive when that opens up. I got caught up in clearing some space in this work room and then it was time to sort Halloween stuff and put up decorations (normally I LOVE Halloween, but my spirits are somewhat dampened by walking into stores that are not craft stores and seeing Christmas stuff already); Bub wanted to go to the mall and so we spent an hour or so walking around there but didn't find anything. Then it was time to go get DD, get back here and fix supper. I did a little crocheting (more hats!) last night but couldn't really focus on much, as I was really tired.

Happy birthday and belated birthday to those who celebrate!

Jynx, I hope you get your meds sorted out; I have been on anti-anxiety and anti-depression meds off and on and finding something that works is so very important. I also learned a lot of those self-help techniques, as I couldn't afford (nor did I want) to keep taking the prescriptions, though sometimes, I think it would be good to have them...

Ms. Tess, your poor toe! May it heal quickly so that you are dancing again in no time.

I really enjoyed seeing the cloud arch--it escapes me just now who posted the picture, so sorry--weather can be so amazing at times.

Gottastch, I will be among those who don't want anything stronger, but some mulled cider would be lovely. 

I would like to have time to do a proper and thorough reading to catch up, and perhaps I will later if I get some time to sit down and focus. Meanwhile, I hope everyone is having a good day/night!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Pammie!
Springerles are anisette flavored cookies that have imprints/outprints on them due to the fact that you roll them out with a springerle rolling pin or cut them out with a mold. After you prepare them you have to let them sit out overnight before you bake them. This gives them a hard coating and chewy interior. They are absolutely delicious and such a treat!



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Pontuff! I hope it is the best one ever!
> 
> What are Springeries?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YES exactly!
Thanks 5mmdpn



5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday, Pontuff! I hope it is the best one ever!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have GOT to go knit now...still working on DD afghan; I'm such a slow knitter but must get this finished. Need to have tOnlyhumb joint replaced and will NOT do it until this is finished but would like to take advantage of having already met this year's insurance deductible.

Pontuf - I'm right there with you with turning 60; will do the same in December. Then I read from other TPers that have more years than us and admire them. Hope to be as wise, positive, happy and active as they in coming years. Have a good walk in the park.

Will check back on you wonderful folks later; keep the cider hot!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I LOVE to have people in...wish this was for real! It is fun to pretend


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Just remember Settleg, 60 is the new 40! But if I remember back 20 years 40 was bad too! How naive of me at the time.



settleg said:


> Have GOT to go knit now...still working on DD afghan; I'm such a slow knitter but must get this finished. Need to have tOnlyhumb joint replaced and will NOT do it until this is finished but would like to take advantage of having already met this year's insurance deductible.
> 
> Pontuf - I'm right there with you with turning 60; will do the same in December. Then I read from other TPers that have more years than us and admire them. Hope to be as wise, positive, happy and active as they in coming years. Have a good walk in the park.
> 
> Will check back on you wonderful folks later; keep the cider hot!


 :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> You're up late again, Myfanwy. Dreadful rainy, windy day here, but we've just had three or four glorious dry, autumn days so we can't really complain. How's Fale's leg?


I was- but it is one of those factors of age! We also have just had a few lovely spring days- but are back to rain for most of the holiday weekend- Labour Day, Monday! Fale still has a lot of pain in the ankle- but he chose to ignore the doctor, I have his stroller out for quick access, if he decides to go walking- as I keep explaining that way he takes a seat to the bus stop- rather than spending all his money on taxis!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> YES exactly!
> Thanks 5mmdpn
> 
> 
> ...


*German Springerle Recipe and Instructions*
http://whatscookingamerica.net/Cookie/Springerle.htm


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> After the pubs/bars close and everyone is all danced-out, you can come to my house and we can taste the apple/raspberry wine I bottled in March...should be ready for a taste now........


We'll be there!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

settleg said:


> Now that I'd really like to try! Can I come even if I don't drop into the bar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as you can dance! :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks 5mmdpn, I've printed and bookmarked this recipe!



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > YES exactly!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Just remember Settleg, 60 is the new 40! But if I remember back 20 years 40 was bad too! How naive of me at the time.
> :-D


Hi Pontuff, the new 60 really is the old 20!!! love you!!! :thumbup: I am awed at your new avatar!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I just thought I would post this link since we had all this discussion about crock pots/slow cookers yesterday afternoon. It is a site for Kraft Canada and offers some wonderful recipies! You can do searches by ingredients, what meal you are making etc...I hope everyone enjoys! They even have a healthy eating page as well with diabetic exchange recipies, weight watchers exchanges (I think) and all kinds of dietary requirements for everyone. It is just an amazing site. You can sign up and have them email you their news letter as well. =)

http://email.kraftcanada.com


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks 5mmdpn, I've printed and bookmarked this recipe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the great link Pontuf!! Happy Birthday to you as well, if I read that correctly =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I'd really like to try! Can I come even if I don't drop into the bar?
> ...


Sounds like a great party to me, count me and hubby in please =) We love to dance!! =) Mmmmmmmmm apple raspberry wine...sounds delightful!! =)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks 5mmdpn. I'm feeling better now that I'm 20 again! 
The avatar is up for one day and then back to my little Pontuf knitting.
XO



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember Settleg, 60 is the new 40! But if I remember back 20 years 40 was bad too! How naive of me at the time.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Tess! 
5mmdpn attached the link for the Springerles so many thanks to her.
XO



Ms. Tess said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks 5mmdpn, I've printed and bookmarked this recipe!
> ...


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Angora! It's a stressful birthday this year, a milestone, and not a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Pontuf, I hope that the stress will subside and you will come so see what we all see, a beautiful woman who shines brightly on her very special day! Today is a spectacularly amazing day because it gave the rest of the world the gift of you so we could come to know you and enjoy the beauty of who you are always! Have a wonderful day, you are an absolutely stunningly beautiful woman and should always remember that. I can only hope to look half as good as you do when I turn 60, you are truly amazing!! Hugssss on your special day!! =)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


Just occurs to me that I wonder - where does highland Scotland start? I think that is kilt country?


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

./\ /\.
> . . < Peeking back across the fence at Kathy, I love your kitten, it's so adorable that I had to see if I could make one too!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you are back, Angora1!!! If only those doing bad things on the internet would use those fantastic minds for good...just think how much better of a place this old world would be! So sorry for all your troubles but hope that is the end of it now! How are you doing on the Holbrook Shawl? I've got my yarn ready to go but am really trying to finish up UFO's first...I have way too many things started right now!
> ...


Turns out page protectors are not very expensive and save punching holes in paper. Also then patterns and recipes are protected. I use the tape that you reuse to mark my place in the pattern, on top of the protector. Though if your pattern is printed landscape style it stays more reliably in place.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I just thought I would post this link since we had all this discussion about crock pots/slow cookers yesterday afternoon. It is a site for Kraft Canada and offers some wonderful recipies! You can do searches by ingredients, what meal you are making etc...I hope everyone enjoys! They even have a healthy eating page as well with diabetic exchange recipies, weight watchers exchanges (I think) and all kinds of dietary requirements for everyone. It is just an amazing site. You can sign up and have them email you their news letter as well. =)
> 
> http://email.kraftcanada.com


http://www.kraftcanada.com/en/home.aspx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


at the Trossachs


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

mjs said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > I just thought I would post this link since we had all this discussion about crock pots/slow cookers yesterday afternoon. It is a site for Kraft Canada and offers some wonderful recipies! You can do searches by ingredients, what meal you are making etc...I hope everyone enjoys! They even have a healthy eating page as well with diabetic exchange recipies, weight watchers exchanges (I think) and all kinds of dietary requirements for everyone. It is just an amazing site. You can sign up and have them email you their news letter as well. =)
> ...


Turns out they will not accept American zip codes in the additional information they require.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Kate, what do you think of this Strip the Willow?





The eightsome reel





In my dreams here is how I play my accordian!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Sam, glad you got back safely.



thewren said:


> i love the piggy redriet60 - love the nose and the tail.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gotta vent...left TP to knit on afghan only to hit a HUGH yarn vomit and have to spend more than an hour untangling it. Grrrrr! Hand tired; will rest it a bit then start back knitting. The yarn is Brava bulky from KnitPicks and I've had so many of these yarn vomits this time when tring to do a center pull. Other than that I love the yarn. 

Pontuf you are beautiful! NO ONE would believe you were 60!
Once more, happy birthday!.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> Gotta vent...left TP to knit on afghan only to hit a HUGH yarn vomit and have to spend more than an hour untangling it. Grrrrr! Hand tired; will rest it a bit then start back knitting. The yarn is Brava bulky from KnitPicks and I've had so many of these yarn vomits this time when tring to do a center pull. Other than that I love the yarn.
> 
> Pontuf you are beautiful! NO ONE would believe you were 60!
> Once more, happy birthday!.


Settleg, now I know who to call when I hit a yarn barf in my knitting basket!!! Glad you still love the yarn!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Pontuf you are beautiful! NO ONE would believe you were 60! Once more, happy birthday!.


 :thumbup: I completely agree!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf you are beautiful! NO ONE would believe you were 60! Once more, happy birthday!.
> ...


Happy birthday Pontuf, I hit 60 next year and if I look half as good as you at 60 I'll be happy. Enjoy the rest of your special day.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Woke up early, and got dressed to work in the house. However, I noticed that my gums were hurting, a lot. I thought I had just flossed a little too hard yesterday, but today, I think it is an infection. I've never really had teeth problems, so I guess like everything else, it is getting older! Finally called the dentist and am going in at 4:30. She would have just called in an antibiotic, but said she would like to see what is going on. I'm interested too. My chin is swollen and it is hard to talk and eat. Not being able to eat is ok, but the other isn't! I hope to be able to go to my WW meeting afterwards, but I guess I'll have to wait and see how I feel after the dentist.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Kate, what do you think of this Strip the Willow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

IF you need a Canadian address, I will find one for you. One that comes to mind for somewhere in Winnipeg is R3C 1C1. Give that a try just remember it's Letter Number Letter Number Letter Number =)

Let me know if that works, if it doesn't then send me a pm and I will find the information you need so that they can send you this wonderful newsletter, it's well worth the hassle you are having now. For that I apologize and I am happy to be able to help you get set up with this =)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH Tess, you really know how to lift my spirits! Thank you sooooo much for your kind words! My day just got even better. 
So glad that I confessed my age today. You are such wonderful, loving, caring women from all corners of the world. I am so blessed and grateful to have found this exceptional forum of women.



Ms. Tess said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Angora! It's a stressful birthday this year, a milestone, and not a good one!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Kate, what do you think of this Strip the Willow?
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Woke up early, and got dressed to work in the house. However, I noticed that my gums were hurting, a lot. I thought I had just flossed a little too hard yesterday, but today, I think it is an infection. I've never really had teeth problems, so I guess like everything else, it is getting older! Finally called the dentist and am going in at 4:30. She would have just called in an antibiotic, but said she would like to see what is going on. I'm interested too. My chin is swollen and it is hard to talk and eat. Not being able to eat is ok, but the other isn't! I hope to be able to go to my WW meeting afterwards, but I guess I'll have to wait and see how I feel after the dentist.


My best wishes are traveling with you to the appointment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Kate, what do you think of this Strip the Willow?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry for your gum pain. I will keep you in prayer that it is something simple and can be cleared up quickly. Glad your dentist can see you so quickly.



pammie1234 said:


> Woke up early, and got dressed to work in the house. However, I noticed that my gums were hurting, a lot. I thought I had just flossed a little too hard yesterday, but today, I think it is an infection. I've never really had teeth problems, so I guess like everything else, it is getting older! Finally called the dentist and am going in at 4:30. She would have just called in an antibiotic, but said she would like to see what is going on. I'm interested too. My chin is swollen and it is hard to talk and eat. Not being able to eat is ok, but the other isn't! I hope to be able to go to my WW meeting afterwards, but I guess I'll have to wait and see how I feel after the dentist.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Settleg! According to 5mmdpn I am now 20! Made my day!

Sorry about your yarn vomit. It's the perfect word!
XO



settleg said:


> Gotta vent...left TP to knit on afghan only to hit a HUGH yarn vomit and have to spend more than an hour untangling it. Grrrrr! Hand tired; will rest it a bit then start back knitting. The yarn is Brava bulky from KnitPicks and I've had so many of these yarn vomits this time when tring to do a center pull. Other than that I love the yarn.
> 
> Pontuf you are beautiful! NO ONE would believe you were 60!
> Once more, happy birthday!.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yarn Barf is good too!



5mmdpns said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta vent...left TP to knit on afghan only to hit a HUGH yarn vomit and have to spend more than an hour untangling it. Grrrrr! Hand tired; will rest it a bit then start back knitting. The yarn is Brava bulky from KnitPicks and I've had so many of these yarn vomits this time when tring to do a center pull. Other than that I love the yarn.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

XO Sorlenna!



Sorlenna said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf you are beautiful! NO ONE would believe you were 60! Once more, happy birthday!.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

quote=5mmdpns]


settleg said:


> Gotta vent...left TP to knit on afghan only to hit a HUGH yarn vomit and have to spend more than an hour untangling it. Grrrrr! Hand tired; will rest it a bit then start back knitting. The yarn is Brava bulky from KnitPicks and I've had so many of these yarn vomits this time when tring to do a center pull. Other than that I love the yarn.
> 
> Pontuf you are beautiful! NO ONE would believe you were 60!
> Once more, happy birthday!.


Settleg, now I know who to call when I hit a yarn barf in my knitting basket!!! Glad you still love the yarn! [/quote]

Hahaha! Feel free to send me all your yarn vomits ! As long as they aren't mine I'll gladly help. Lol Just remember to send a cuppa of something "medicinal" too if you get my drift![

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Oddball!  We all have to stick together! Turns out turning 60 isn't all that bad!



oddball said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

hahah haha, would be there in a minute if I could but I doubt if you would understand the Fife accent,that I have acquired after living here for over 40 years,before that it was a nice highland lilt


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

pontuf I wish you a very happy Birthday and lang mae yer lum reek


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hahah haha, would be there in a minute if I could but I doubt if you would understand the Fife accent,that I have acquired after living here for over 40 years,before that it was a nice highland lilt


Yah, but the music joins us all together, you just call and someone (Kate? myfanwy?) will know what you are calling! We will just follow them! I am sure that some of the locals on the Rock will understand you perfectly!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Crossing my fingers for you Pammie that it is not anything serious.



5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up early, and got dressed to work in the house. However, I noticed that my gums were hurting, a lot. I thought I had just flossed a little too hard yesterday, but today, I think it is an infection. I've never really had teeth problems, so I guess like everything else, it is getting older! Finally called the dentist and am going in at 4:30. She would have just called in an antibiotic, but said she would like to see what is going on. I'm interested too. My chin is swollen and it is hard to talk and eat. Not being able to eat is ok, but the other isn't! I hope to be able to go to my WW meeting afterwards, but I guess I'll have to wait and see how I feel after the dentist.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Agnes!
XO



agnescr said:


> pontuf I wish you a very happy Birthday and lang mae yer lum reek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Myfanwy...thank you,I usually have a quick glance through but dont really linger,will visit more often in future


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf you are beautiful! NO ONE would believe you were 60! Once more, happy birthday!.
> ...


Me too! Happy Birthday, youngster.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Woke up early, and got dressed to work in the house. However, I noticed that my gums were hurting, a lot. I thought I had just flossed a little too hard yesterday, but today, I think it is an infection. I've never really had teeth problems, so I guess like everything else, it is getting older! Finally called the dentist and am going in at 4:30. She would have just called in an antibiotic, but said she would like to see what is going on. I'm interested too. My chin is swollen and it is hard to talk and eat. Not being able to eat is ok, but the other isn't! I hope to be able to go to my WW meeting afterwards, but I guess I'll have to wait and see how I feel after the dentist.


I do hope you feel better after you see the dentist and find out what is going on. You can get some temporary relief by rinsing your mouth with 50% hydrogen peroxide and 50% water. Hold it in your mouth for a minute and spit it out. Do not swallow the peroxide. It will help with any infection that is topical in your mouth. You can also rub ground cloves on your gum to numb them so you don't feel the sensation as much. Oragel is also great to make the pain go away. I'm sorry you feel so badly today =(


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

KatyNora 
XOXOXO



KatyNora said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Myfanwy...thank you,I usually have a quick glance through but dont really linger,will visit more often in future


Please do! We are a great bunch to hang out with and around! Do come and give us your favorite Christmas recipe for something! What are you knitting?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thought I would post my unusual Scottish soup

Cream of Oats soup

2 tablespoons medium oatmeal
1 oz(25gm) butter
1 medium onion finely diced
2 pints chicken stock(I use 1 stock cube)
2 rashers of bacon chopped
1 large cooking apple,peeled cored and chopped
1 slice wholemeal bread
1 level teaspoon curry powder
half a pint creamy milk

melt butter in a stockpot(Large soup pan),and cook oatmeal and onion till soft(without browning)
add the stock,apple,bread and curry powder
cover and simmer for an hour,then liquidise,adjust seasoning,return soup to pot add milk,reheat without allowing soup to come to boil


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy...thank you,I usually have a quick glance through but dont really linger,will visit more often in future
> ...


At present I have a gents 42inch chest aran sweater on pins,half a sleeve and bands to do, 2 pairs of socks and 2 shawls ,one by Seevieland and one baby shawl in 2ply....you?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Socks!!!! They are my knitting passion! Come on over to the Just in Time for Christmas sock parade and see what my students have knit. I am teaching a sock workshop and I am so proud of my sockers!! The link is in my signature line.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thought I would post my unusual Scottish soup
> 
> Cream of Oats soup
> 
> ...


I am going to have to try this out!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Kate, what do you think of this Strip the Willow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

am on my 15th pair [email protected] time toe up socks have only made 1 pair using dpn,and it took me years to get to grips with them


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thought I would post my unusual Scottish soup
> 
> Cream of Oats soup


Thank you for your recipe, Agnes. It sounds like true comfort food. It's supposed to be a really rainy weekend here. I think I'll be having soup.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > thought I would post my unusual Scottish soup
> ...


Going by another thread.........tomato soup and grilled cheese 
sandwiches?

It has been raining here non stop since 6am...its now 21:35


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Angora! It's a stressful birthday this year, a milestone, and not a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry to her it is a sad milestone for you. Is that because of age??? We are just getting better and I also have a bridge for sale. No honestly, I love life more than ever, if I could just have my young body back. :lol: :roll:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Scotland as a nation are big on soup, Tattie soup, Lentil soup, Scotch Broth, Cock-a-leekie Soup,Pea and Ham soup,to name a fewI always have some in the freezer for comfort food


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We love soup...tomato with a grilled cheese is one of my favorite comfort foods.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday, Pontuff! I hope it is the best one ever!
> ...


I had these when I was in Germany. When we went back for a visit we received a huge one for a present. Were going to bring it home but it didn't make it as we ate it all while there. Oh, I think the big one was a Lebekeuchen????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks 5mmdpn, I've printed and bookmarked this recipe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How nice to see your face. You look beautiful and like you are in your 30's!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


What a great tip!!! :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you. I even knew that but my mind is on vacation. Guess that is what friends are for. I often laugh and when my sisters and I are together I say we make a complete brain. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We love soup...tomato with a grilled cheese is one of my favorite comfort foods.


Tomato soup and grilled cheese instantly transports me back to elementary school. We lived quite close to the school and I could go home during lunch time. Mom would have the soup and sandwiches waiting. Definitely comfort food!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Woke up early, and got dressed to work in the house. However, I noticed that my gums were hurting, a lot. I thought I had just flossed a little too hard yesterday, but today, I think it is an infection. I've never really had teeth problems, so I guess like everything else, it is getting older! Finally called the dentist and am going in at 4:30. She would have just called in an antibiotic, but said she would like to see what is going on. I'm interested too. My chin is swollen and it is hard to talk and eat. Not being able to eat is ok, but the other isn't! I hope to be able to go to my WW meeting afterwards, but I guess I'll have to wait and see how I feel after the dentist.


Pammie...Hope it won't be too involved and that they can help you right away so it doesn't advance. Chin swollen and hard to talk and eat. :thumbdown:  Feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Settleg! According to 5mmdpn I am now 20! Made my day!
> 
> Sorry about your yarn vomit. It's the perfect word!
> XO
> ...


Settleg...I just saw on KP something that holds the yarn and you can knit from the outside of the ball and the yarn turns on the spindle. Wish I remembered what it is called, but that should solve the yarn vomit forever if we can get it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


The Lebkuchen is a gingerbread type of cookie. They can have imprints put into them too. Here are various types of them.
Oblaten Lebkuchen
"Oblaten" are thin wafers. Oblaten Lebkuchen are cookies in which the dough is baked on a thin wafer. Historically, this was done to prevent the cookie from sticking to the cookie sheet.

Elisen Lebkuchen
These are the highest quality Oblaten Lebkuchen available. They must have at least 25% almonds, hazelnuts, and/or walnuts (no other kinds of nuts are allowed). Likewise, they must contain no more than 10% flour.

Nürnberger Lebkuchen
These are Lebkuchen that are baked in the city of Nürnberg, and are worldwide the most well known. They are often baked on Oblaten (thin wafers), and they are known for their light, soft texture. Marzipan is often an ingredient of these cookies.

Kaiserlein
These are Lebkuchen onto which a picture is drawn or imprinted.

Brown (Braune) Lebkuchen 
These cookies are made from a honey or syrup dough. The dough is either molded, cut, or formed and it is baked without Oblaten (thin wafers - see "Oblaten Lebkuchen" above). The baked cookies are often covered with a sugar glaze or chocolate.

White (Weisse) Lebkuchen 
These cookies get their name from their very light color. It gets this color from a high amoung of whole eggs and/or egg whites in the dough. They are usually decorated with almonds and/or candied lemon and orange peels.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw that too and they are sold on etsy I think. I may break down and order one. I wind my hanks into center pull balls but the skeins I buy I have tried to do the center pull and this time have been fraught with yarn vomit.


Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Settleg! According to 5mmdpn I am now 20! Made my day!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and kate - using a pot liner means you don't need to wash the pot - those early pots without the removeable liner can be difficult to wash.

sam



KateB said:


> Ms. Tess
> I think there is a little confusion here between crock pots and slow cookers and geography. Here too said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Tess, it does. My slow cooker does have a removable 'pot', but it just has low, medium and high settings. In the instruction book it says anything in the pot must be COVERED with liquid, but I know some of my friends have just chucked in a chicken or meat with very little liquid and it seemed to cook ok. I've mainly used it for making soup, but I must try other things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


My mouth is watering 5mmdpns.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gingerbread? Marzipan? Now I want cookies and it's all your fault.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - great picture - also good to be able to put a face to a name -

and a very happy natal day to you - hope it was an auspicious day with lots of good food and cake. enjoy having you at the tea party.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Thanks Angora! It's a stressful birthday this year, a milestone, and not a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

of course we are ready - the puppies would love it. they take all the attention they can get.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fifty is a great number pontuf - i had a great time during my fifties - i learned that "no" was not profanity and i was allowed to use it and mean it - and i decided i would not longer run for buses or elevators. it was kind of a turning point in my life in that i realized that one should never take life too seriously and that there were more important things then being productively busy all the time - i stopped to smell the roses.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Thanks Gottastch!
> Yes, raise a glass to turning 60! In 10 years I'll be wishing for this birthday!
> Thanks so much
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes I hope so too!


Angora1 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up early, and got dressed to work in the house. However, I noticed that my gums were hurting, a lot. I thought I had just flossed a little too hard yesterday, but today, I think it is an infection. I've never really had teeth problems, so I guess like everything else, it is getting older! Finally called the dentist and am going in at 4:30. She would have just called in an antibiotic, but said she would like to see what is going on. I'm interested too. My chin is swollen and it is hard to talk and eat. Not being able to eat is ok, but the other isn't! I hope to be able to go to my WW meeting afterwards, but I guess I'll have to wait and see how I feel after the dentist.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonder if this site is for canadians only - it will not come up for me.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> I just thought I would post this link since we had all this discussion about crock pots/slow cookers yesterday afternoon. It is a site for Kraft Canada and offers some wonderful recipies! You can do searches by ingredients, what meal you are making etc...I hope everyone enjoys! They even have a healthy eating page as well with diabetic exchange recipies, weight watchers exchanges (I think) and all kinds of dietary requirements for everyone. It is just an amazing site. You can sign up and have them email you their news letter as well. =)
> 
> http://email.kraftcanada.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try the postal code they give as an example.

sam



mjs said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonder if this site is for canadians only - it will not come up for me.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Does not come up for me either. But this one does with their slow cooker recipes.
http://www.kraftcanada.com/en/recipes/dinner/top-10/slow-cooker-recipes.aspx
:thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending healing energy by the bushel pammie - hope this heals up real fast and nothing too drastic is going on.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Woke up early, and got dressed to work in the house. However, I noticed that my gums were hurting, a lot. I thought I had just flossed a little too hard yesterday, but today, I think it is an infection. I've never really had teeth problems, so I guess like everything else, it is getting older! Finally called the dentist and am going in at 4:30. She would have just called in an antibiotic, but said she would like to see what is going on. I'm interested too. My chin is swollen and it is hard to talk and eat. Not being able to eat is ok, but the other isn't! I hope to be able to go to my WW meeting afterwards, but I guess I'll have to wait and see how I feel after the dentist.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Does not come up for me either. But this one does with their slow cooker recipes.
> http://www.kraftcanada.com/en/recipes/dinner/top-10/slow-cooker-recipes.aspx
> :thumbup:


Now that's one I can get into. I love my slow cooker, especially on winter days when I'm working late and we're eating supper in the dark!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - so good of you to join us for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will visit us again real soon - we never run out of room or tea so just pop in when you can.

sam



agnescr said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Kate, what do you think of this Strip the Willow?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the soup recipe agnes - i have never used oatmeal in soup before - this should be fun.

sam



agnescr said:


> thought I would post my unusual Scottish soup
> 
> Cream of Oats soup
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Sam. NOW how about some puppy pictures!



thewren said:


> pontuf - great picture - also good to be able to put a face to a name -
> 
> and a very happy natal day to you - hope it was an auspicious day with lots of good food and cake. enjoy having you at the tea party.
> 
> ...


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Woke up early, and got dressed to work in the house. However, I noticed that my gums were hurting, a lot. I thought I had just flossed a little too hard yesterday, but today, I think it is an infection. I've never really had teeth problems, so I guess like everything else, it is getting older! Finally called the dentist and am going in at 4:30. She would have just called in an antibiotic, but said she would like to see what is going on. I'm interested too. My chin is swollen and it is hard to talk and eat. Not being able to eat is ok, but the other isn't! I hope to be able to go to my WW meeting afterwards, but I guess I'll have to wait and see how I feel after the dentist.


Hope you get it sorted soon pammie, I always think that tooth pain is one of the worst.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sixty - i would have never guessed it pontuf - i thought you were fifty by what you were saying but thought you looked younger than that - i want whatever you are taking to keep looking so young.

sam



thewren said:


> fifty is a great number pontuf - i had a great time during my fifties - i learned that "no" was not profanity and i was allowed to use it and mean it - and i decided i would not longer run for buses or elevators. it was kind of a turning point in my life in that i realized that one should never take life too seriously and that there were more important things then being productively busy all the time - i stopped to smell the roses.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we haven't heard from marianne yet this week - has anyone any news? i haven't read any of the last two weeks so has something happened i should be aware of?

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is why we all love you so much! Thanks Sam. You are such a kind soul!

quote=thewren]sixty - i would have never guessed it pontuf - i thought you were fifty by what you were saying but thought you looked younger than that - i want whatever you are taking to keep looking so young.

sam



thewren said:


> fifty is a great number pontuf - i had a great time during my fifties - i learned that "no" was not profanity and i was allowed to use it and mean it - and i decided i would not longer run for buses or elevators. it was kind of a turning point in my life in that i realized that one should never take life too seriously and that there were more important things then being productively busy all the time - i stopped to smell the roses.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> we haven't heard from marianne yet this week - has anyone any news? i haven't read any of the last two weeks so has something happened i should be aware of?
> 
> sam


Heard from her yesterday and think she is just busy. She has had so much company and so much going on. No bad news thus far. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> we haven't heard from marianne yet this week - has anyone any news? i haven't read any of the last two weeks so has something happened i should be aware of?
> 
> sam


Marianne was going to go camping or something. She has loads of company coming and going too! Things are good with her as far as I know. She is busy doing the sock workshop too!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dentist was fine. There was a small dark spot on the root which she said could be the start of an abscess. She put a small dissolvable antibiotic in the gum and gave me prescriptions for an antibiotic and pain pills. Pharmacy didn't have the pain pills, but I got Mortrin and that seems to be helping. She said that it would be better in 3 days! Hopefully, it will be better tomorrow! I will get the pain pills tomorrow. It is amazing that something so small could be so painful! All in all, it will be fine and no major problems at this time. Hopefully, this will clear up and stay that way for a while! 

I appreciate all of the concerns and thoughts. This is such a wonderful family to be a part of! Love you all.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So glad for the good news Pammie! You have been on my mind all day.



pammie1234 said:


> Dentist was fine. There was a small dark spot on the root which she said could be the start of an abscess. She put a small dissolvable antibiotic in the gum and gave me prescriptions for an antibiotic and pain pills. Pharmacy didn't have the pain pills, but I got Mortrin and that seems to be helping. She said that it would be better in 3 days! Hopefully, it will be better tomorrow! I will get the pain pills tomorrow. It is amazing that something so small could be so painful! All in all, it will be fine and no major problems at this time. Hopefully, this will clear up and stay that way for a while!
> 
> I appreciate all of the concerns and thoughts. This is such a wonderful family to be a part of! Love you all.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dentist was fine. There was a small dark spot on the root which she said could be the start of an abscess. She put a small dissolvable antibiotic in the gum and gave me prescriptions for an antibiotic and pain pills. Pharmacy didn't have the pain pills, but I got Mortrin and that seems to be helping. She said that it would be better in 3 days! Hopefully, it will be better tomorrow! I will get the pain pills tomorrow. It is amazing that something so small could be so painful! All in all, it will be fine and no major problems at this time. Hopefully, this will clear up and stay that way for a while!
> 
> I appreciate all of the concerns and thoughts. This is such a wonderful family to be a part of! Love you all.


Glad to hear that the dentist could help you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pammie----glad you could get some relief right away..The swollen chin certainly sounds like an infection... Hate that you are without the pain med until tomorrow though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf, you spring chicken you..... Happy birthday and remember that it is just the first day of a new year for you.... Age is just a number, it's how youo act that counts..


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pammie that is great news. Must be a big comfort to you too, knowing what is going on!

Pontuff, did you knit that chain scarf your Pontuff is modeling for us?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Went to Dr. today and we are going to do a PET scan, most likely Monday. I should hear tomorrow. Meanwhile, no medication, no other tests, has talked to Sr. partneres about it..... We will see. A little humor... they actually gave me a survey form to fill out on what I think about the office and the Dr.!!!!!

SAM.... Yes, I have had the top 2 right lobes of lung removed. Dr. today said I had a hole in lungon Feb. scan, but it has improved immensley.... when pushed, says there is bronchitis... does not need tratment... but it should have already responded to meds so there is something else going on.... Well, DUH... He has never mentioned bronchitis before, was off 2 months on how long I'd been taking anti-fungal and has mentioned that trachea is not straight... has a bend... but that vocal chords are OK... so where is MY voice..... 

I will ask about the celexa (sp).. not sure if that is one they have tried yet... I don't think so... Don't want anything with weight gain or sweating....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hugs Dreamweaver! seems a dozen more questions come up for everyone that you might get an answer for! You fill out that survey and tell it like it is too!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the great german cookie recipes. I used to make gobs of these but DD#2 makes most of the holiday cookies now. I may just have to add a few of the classics this year... Love anything with anise or ginger.....


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I'd really like to try! Can I come even if I don't drop into the bar?
> ...


I will certainly do my best!! :shock:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


Everyone is welcome...come on down, Ms. Tess


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> ./\ /\.
> > . . < Peeking back across the fence at Kathy, I love your kitten, it's so adorable that I had to see if I could make one too!!


Hahahaha, Ms. Tess. Since my kitty won't behave for me to take a photo...this is the best I can do for now. I will keep trying. She is so sweet but when the camera comes out, you'd think she was a really mean kitty - hahaha.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dentist was fine. There was a small dark spot on the root which she said could be the start of an abscess. She put a small dissolvable antibiotic in the gum and gave me prescriptions for an antibiotic and pain pills. Pharmacy didn't have the pain pills, but I got Mortrin and that seems to be helping. She said that it would be better in 3 days! Hopefully, it will be better tomorrow! I will get the pain pills tomorrow. It is amazing that something so small could be so painful! All in all, it will be fine and no major problems at this time. Hopefully, this will clear up and stay that way for a while!
> 
> I appreciate all of the concerns and thoughts. This is such a wonderful family to be a part of! Love you all.


Ooooh, Pammie...so sorry about the pain. You were smart to get right in and get a diagnosis and now the healing can begin. I'm glad the Motrin helps you so you can get some rest. I sometimes think a good sleep does a world of good as well as the medication


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver, sounds like you may finally get some results. I got a chuckle out of the survey you received...seriously! Continued prayers for a more thorough diagnosis with a speedy treatment!!!!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Tess, your better half should be wearing the Viking helmet and we will have flowers in our long tresses and dainty black slippers on our toes! Of course, we half to have salt cod and pease puddings! And lots of milk toddies with rum! All the Vinarterta we could eat!! haha, what fun and laughter! We will tell tales of Eric the Red, Thor, and the Viking Norse gods/goddesses! We have our own Valhala!
> :thumbup: [/qu
> 
> I think that was the funniest thing I've read in a good long time. I recall swallowing very large when I read the gallon of brandy and thinking that will be some pudding, before I caught on and I was laughing so loud I could not read because of the tears and I immediately called some of the seniors who had had a difficult day to let them in on the laugh. Marlark Marge


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Tess, your better half should be wearing the Viking helmet and we will have flowers in our long tresses and dainty black slippers on our toes! Of course, we half to have salt cod and pease puddings! And lots of milk toddies with rum! All the Vinarterta we could eat!! haha, what fun and laughter! We will tell tales of Eric the Red, Thor, and the Viking Norse gods/goddesses! We have our own Valhala!
> ...


Marge, it is great therapy to laugh at things!! It is a "gill" of brandy which is a few ounces of liquor. But yes, it is a smile worthwhile!! :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know pammie - i swear by motrin - it is the only thing that works for me - i don't want to start a discussion on favorite drugs - lol - but it really helps with arthur bothering my hands - especially my thumbs.

sam

glad it was nothing too big - and hopefully three days will see you back in the pink.



pammie1234 said:


> Dentist was fine. There was a small dark spot on the root which she said could be the start of an abscess. She put a small dissolvable antibiotic in the gum and gave me prescriptions for an antibiotic and pain pills. Pharmacy didn't have the pain pills, but I got Mortrin and that seems to be helping. She said that it would be better in 3 days! Hopefully, it will be better tomorrow! I will get the pain pills tomorrow. It is amazing that something so small could be so painful! All in all, it will be fine and no major problems at this time. Hopefully, this will clear up and stay that way for a while!
> 
> I appreciate all of the concerns and thoughts. This is such a wonderful family to be a part of! Love you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me jynx - if one gained weight on selexa i would hope it would be me - maybe i am not a good example but i have gained no weight taking it.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Went to Dr. today and we are going to do a PET scan, most likely Monday. I should hear tomorrow. Meanwhile, no medication, no other tests, has talked to Sr. partneres about it..... We will see. A little humor... they actually gave me a survey form to fill out on what I think about the office and the Dr.!!!!!
> 
> SAM.... Yes, I have had the top 2 right lobes of lung removed. Dr. today said I had a hole in lungon Feb. scan, but it has improved immensley.... when pushed, says there is bronchitis... does not need tratment... but it should have already responded to meds so there is something else going on.... Well, DUH... He has never mentioned bronchitis before, was off 2 months on how long I'd been taking anti-fungal and has mentioned that trachea is not straight... has a bend... but that vocal chords are OK... so where is MY voice.....
> 
> I will ask about the celexa (sp).. not sure if that is one they have tried yet... I don't think so... Don't want anything with weight gain or sweating....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

XOXO DReamweaver


Dreamweaver said:


> Pontuf,
> 
> you spring chicken you..... Happy birthday and remember that it is just the first day of a new year for you.... Age is just a number, it's how youo act that counts..


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, a gift for my sister. Ohio State University Buckeye scarlet and gray.



5mmdpns said:


> Pammie that is great news. Must be a big comfort to you too, knowing what is going on!
> 
> Pontuff, did you knit that chain scarf your Pontuff is modeling for us?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah ohio state

sam



Pontuf said:


> Yes, a gift for my sister. Ohio State University Buckeye scarlet and gray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to go to bed - puppies are sleeping - they ate early evening - one would think they would be awake clamoring for food - about the time i get to sleep that will probaby happen. lol

myfanwy - hope you are ok - haven't seen you post lately - you are probably elbow deep in bread dough.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i need to go to bed - puppies are sleeping - they ate early evening - one would think they would be awake clamoring for food - about the time i get to sleep that will probaby happen. lol
> 
> myfanwy - hope you are ok - haven't seen you post lately - you are probably elbow deep in bread dough.
> 
> sam


Elbow deep in self pity at the moment- one of the possible results of Fale's illness is psychological manipulation- we seem to be landing that at the moment. But there are other avenues for getting help- just need to find time and energy- to contact the right people. Some of it is not really him- but the terrible effect of the memory loss- at least it is not him as I remember him even five years ago. the bread dough is going to have to wait until I am a bit rested- I will let the dogs out shortly- and head through to lie down. It is times like this I really miss my Mum's wisdom- she had studied Jung and Adler- and really knew what she was talking about when it came to people. I don't know who to ring -I know I need someone to talk to- but I also need to find my sense of humour. Also silly I am sure, but it has been getting me down that Admin decided to change the Tea Party category- on my 'watch'- when I feel if you look closely a lot of what we get back to is knitting- it is just we have a lot of foodies too-...
I do hope your nine are letting you rest- I have had two litters of six labradors- so I am aware of the sort of mayhem that is probably occuring at your place when they are up and going! just the thought of three more like 50% more big puppies, is quite tiring... one Ringo can still be quite exhausting at times- although his loving nature keeps me on track- and the old boy- Rufus does his best to listen to his 'mum', and be a good boy- makes a difference when the puppy has been one on one...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Sam but will forego the Tea in favour od coffee,hope you enjoy the soup :-D


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i need to go to bed - puppies are sleeping - they ate early evening - one would think they would be awake clamoring for food - about the time i get to sleep that will probaby happen. lol
> ...


Myfanwy- so sorry you are feeling so down at the moment. Not surprising really with whats going on in your life at the moment. I wish I was nearer so I could phone you for a chat and give you some support. There is always so much support for everyone here on TP though it is quite amazing. I saw my Dad going through the same as you are and trying to hide it from us all so know a bit of what is happening. My love and((((((hugs))))) to you myfanwy for the strength to cope with everything.
Lin x


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i need to go to bed - puppies are sleeping - they ate early evening - one would think they would be awake clamoring for food - about the time i get to sleep that will probaby happen. lol
> ...


Myfanwy, I am sending you bushels of light. Also sending lots of ((((Hugs))). Please know that we are all here for you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i need to go to bed - puppies are sleeping - they ate early evening - one would think they would be awake clamoring for food - about the time i get to sleep that will probaby happen. lol
> ...


Myfanwy , hope some rest will bring back your sense of humor and that you can find some support close to you to help and Fale. Please, please do not stress yourself over Admin moving our tp. It had nothing to do with you or the other ladies who filled in for Sam. I seem to remember reading that they have wanted or tried to move the tp before and they just took advantage of the fact to do that again whilst you were hosting. Hugs and prayers to you Myfanwy and to all who are in need of same!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

A big HUG to you Myfanwy!!!! Please lean on us here at the TP. You have given great advice to us all, during our struggles, and we'd like to be able to do the same for you...if not give advice, then just to listen. Please know you are among those who care and wish nothing but the best for you and Fale. No one can do "this" alone. We are here for you!!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hugs and prayers coming to you Myfanwy. Just remember you have so many good friends here in the TP. You have been so supportive to all of us, always knowing how to cheer us up. My heart goes out to you at this most difficult time in your life. I've been there with my dear Father. It's difficult and painful and you need to reach out to your family and friends. I wish I could give you a big bear hug right this minute. 

As for ADM I can't understand why they would want to interfere with such a wonderful forum of knitters. We came together as knitters and became friends. XO


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> yeah ohio state
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That's where my niece is going. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Pontuf looks so cute in his OU scarf before it goes off to its permanent owner. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i need to go to bed - puppies are sleeping - they ate early evening - one would think they would be awake clamoring for food - about the time i get to sleep that will probaby happen. lol
> ...


Myfanwy...please don't feel badly that the KP change happened on your watch. It was started before and just that Admin. chose that time to do it. We talked about knitting a lot on your watch. Someone apparently took it upon themselves in that group to go to Admin.

So sorry things are worsening with Fale. This must be one of the hardest things to watch, living with someone who is changing like this. They look the same but they are not. I really hope you can find out who to call. Is there ever the possibility that you will have to find a nursing home because of just not being capable on your own to handle this? Not easy decisions and I know you are going through a lot physically and emotionally. Prayers for you dear friend to find the right one(s) to talk with. Would his Samoan family help if there are young man that could handle Fale better and where they would have more than just one person doing it all? Even if one promised to keep their loved one at home, there comes a time when it is actually physically impossible and perhaps you are reaching that point. This is a very personal thing so I will just pray that you are able to find the help you need and the wisdom. Love, hugs, and prayers.
D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver...Sure hope you can get to the bottom of this!! Hugs and Prayers
D


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It is 7:33 and I must hurry to get ready before the bus comes.
I haven't evenmade the coffee yet though I've been up since 2:00. I've had trouble with the computer so I can only get on at night. Myfanwy: I am so sorry that Fale is changing and you are feeling so overwhelmed. It is so difficult for one to do 3 peoples' work. The 24 hr responsibility is too too much. Take heart my dear. You are doing all that you can. If Fale were himself, he would know this and strive to behave more thoughtfully, but alas that is impossible. We all wish that we were nearer and could help some. Call the
nurse who was there before and tell her the situation, I'm
sure she will get you some kind of assistance. Best wishes for a favorable outcome. Change what you can and don't worry about the unimportant stuff, it will wait for a better day. Pammie: wishing you a speedy recovery. 
Off to malibu today for a picnic. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Elbow deep in self pity at the moment (snip) Also silly I am sure, but it has been getting me down that Admin decided to change the Tea Party category- on my 'watch'- when I feel if you look closely a lot of what we get back to is knitting- it is just we have a lot of foodies too-...


Oh, good Heavens. I certainly don't hold you responsible, Myfanwy. Sometimes excrement occurs. 

I'm trying for a quick check-in here before I start in on work. (too late - someone came by while I was posting this)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello to all!!! I am on page 8 so far trying to catch up with the news and enjoying the pictures and the recipes! So many this week that I feel I shall be baking and enjoying the new delights soon! 
My guests have all departed, is nice to have the house back to the normal 3, the furbabies have finally settled down also, but feel they are missing all the attention the boys gave them. Mom is doing well, had to take her in for blood check and Dr visit, unfortunately the news was not as hopeful as her pains will most likely increase as time goes on, her spine is deteriorating and at her age there is really nothing that can be done, her brain is also calcifying at a higher rate so the headaches and memory lapse will also increase. But she had lost 3 pounds and loved to tease Cindi as she lays in bed and eats chocolates and looses weight and C has to do an exercise routine to drop her pounds. :lol: 
I took a tumble while our guests were here, dislocated my left wrist (I am left handed)  have scratches and bruises all over my right side. The city of Helen was really remarkable with the attention they gave, they are still calling daily to check on me and ask what I need. (my cane caught a hole in a sidewalk they are repairing and I went tumbling down a hill) Needless to say they moved the barricades so that that area is now completely blocked till repairs are completed. 
So many new members, love all the posts.. won't be posting much till this brace (cast) is removed and I'm trying to figure out a way to hold my needles, since I cannot do much around the house C has set my lap top where I can now manage to at least be able to read emails and such. Oh she is typing this for me as I cannot manage but to hunt and peck with my right hand. :roll: 
Loves, Hugs and lots of prayers to all, I have written the names down for M and when she can type she will send special messages. As for now I have to turn this back over to her so she can at least read. She loves you all so much and feel that you are all part of her extended family.. (she's gonna get me for this when she reads it ;-) 
Take care..and thank you for caring for M the Tea Party is such a major part of her days. 
Cindi


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the tumble Marianne. So easy for just one second to change our status and cause pain and injury. We need to have a talk with your Guardian Angel.
Hugs.

Hi Cindi, so nice to hear from you too and thank you for helping Marianne during this difficult time with her wrist.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just occurs to me that I wonder - where does highland Scotland start? I think that is kilt country?[/quote mjs]

Oban on the west coast is said to be the 'Gateway to the Highlands', but all Scots can wear the kilt - in fact my future DIL's dad, who is english, has been persuaded to don a kilt for the wedding as all the rest of the men in the wedding party are doing so!

:lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


I call these poly-pockets and when I was teaching I went through hundreds of the things! However, I prefer my friend's take on it - she calls them poly-wallets (doodle-all-the-day! :lol: )


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hello to all!!! I am on page 8 so far trying to catch up with the news and enjoying the pictures and the recipes! So many this week that I feel I shall be baking and enjoying the new delights soon!
> My guests have all departed, is nice to have the house back to the normal 3, the furbabies have finally settled down also, but feel they are missing all the attention the boys gave them. Mom is doing well, had to take her in for blood check and Dr visit, unfortunately the news was not as hopeful as her pains will most likely increase as time goes on, her spine is deteriorating and at her age there is really nothing that can be done, her brain is also calcifying at a higher rate so the headaches and memory lapse will also increase. But she had lost 3 pounds and loved to tease Cindi as she lays in bed and eats chocolates and looses weight and C has to do an exercise routine to drop her pounds. :lol:
> I took a tumble while our guests were here, dislocated my left wrist (I am left handed)  have scratches and bruises all over my right side. The city of Helen was really remarkable with the attention they gave, they are still calling daily to check on me and ask what I need. (my cane caught a hole in a sidewalk they are repairing and I went tumbling down a hill) Needless to say they moved the barricades so that that area is now completely blocked till repairs are completed.
> So many new members, love all the posts.. won't be posting much till this brace (cast) is removed and I'm trying to figure out a way to hold my needles, since I cannot do much around the house C has set my lap top where I can now manage to at least be able to read emails and such. Oh she is typing this for me as I cannot manage but to hunt and peck with my right hand. :roll:
> ...


Oh my goodness! You are so lucky that you weren't hurt even worse. I hope the city of Helen is paying for your medical care. Bless Cindi's heart for helping you with typing. She is such a good friend to you and yours. Sorry to hear that your mom's health is deteriorating; as you said with advanced age it does happen quite a bit with no options. Looking on the bright side...at least she can enjoy her chocolates without worrying about weight gain LOL. 
Hope you will heal quickly and sending you tons of healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hello to all!!! I am on page 8 so far trying to catch up with the news and enjoying the pictures and the recipes! So many this week that I feel I shall be baking and enjoying the new delights soon!
> My guests have all departed, is nice to have the house back to the normal 3, the furbabies have finally settled down also, but feel they are missing all the attention the boys gave them. Mom is doing well, had to take her in for blood check and Dr visit, unfortunately the news was not as hopeful as her pains will most likely increase as time goes on, her spine is deteriorating and at her age there is really nothing that can be done, her brain is also calcifying at a higher rate so the headaches and memory lapse will also increase. But she had lost 3 pounds and loved to tease Cindi as she lays in bed and eats chocolates and looses weight and C has to do an exercise routine to drop her pounds. :lol:
> I took a tumble while our guests were here, dislocated my left wrist (I am left handed)  have scratches and bruises all over my right side. The city of Helen was really remarkable with the attention they gave, they are still calling daily to check on me and ask what I need. (my cane caught a hole in a sidewalk they are repairing and I went tumbling down a hill) Needless to say they moved the barricades so that that area is now completely blocked till repairs are completed.
> So many new members, love all the posts.. won't be posting much till this brace (cast) is removed and I'm trying to figure out a way to hold my needles, since I cannot do much around the house C has set my lap top where I can now manage to at least be able to read emails and such. Oh she is typing this for me as I cannot manage but to hunt and peck with my right hand. :roll:
> ...


 Oh Marianne, I hope your wrist heals soon. Thank you Cindi for letting us know what is happening. Marianne sorry to hear about your mum I am sending you all lots of positive light.

Love to you all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Kate, what do you think of this Strip the Willow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Woke up early, and got dressed to work in the house. However, I noticed that my gums were hurting, a lot. I thought I had just flossed a little too hard yesterday, but today, I think it is an infection. I've never really had teeth problems, so I guess like everything else, it is getting older! Finally called the dentist and am going in at 4:30. She would have just called in an antibiotic, but said she would like to see what is going on. I'm interested too. My chin is swollen and it is hard to talk and eat. Not being able to eat is ok, but the other isn't! I hope to be able to go to my WW meeting afterwards, but I guess I'll have to wait and see how I feel after the dentist.


Hope it all turns out okay. Dentist appointments are not fun in my book.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf you are beautiful! NO ONE would believe you were 60! Once more, happy birthday!.
> ...


Me too! I turned 60 at the beginning of September, so 1952 was obviously a good year! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thought I would post my unusual Scottish soup
> 
> Cream of Oats soup
> 
> ...


Thanks Agnes, will definitely try this one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if our emails to Admin about moving the Tp had a positive outcome? Will the TP be moved or hopefully remain the same? And to Myfanwy...Do NOT take responsibility for Admin's decision/attempt to move the TP. You are wonderful and hope your difficulties with Fale improve quickly. Thank you for ALL that you contribute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By the way can anyone suggest an extremely economical Super Bulky yarn for making an afghan? I found a pattern I want to try and my search for the super bulky yarn that is VERY affordable so far has not been affordable. It takes 1000 yds.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Marianne- sorry to here about your fall, must be so painful.So glad you have Cindi there to help you. Hugs to you and your mum and healing prayers sent for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Tess, your better half should be wearing the Viking helmet and we will have flowers in our long tresses and dainty black slippers on our toes! Of course, we half to have salt cod and pease puddings! And lots of milk toddies with rum! All the Vinarterta we could eat!! haha, what fun and laughter! We will tell tales of Eric the Red, Thor, and the Viking Norse gods/goddesses! We have our own Valhala!
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Elbow deep in self pity at the moment- one of the possible results of Fale's illness is psychological manipulation- we seem to be landing that at the moment. But there are other avenues for getting help- just need to find time and energy- to contact the right people. Some of it is not really him- but the terrible effect of the memory loss- at least it is not him as I remember him even five years ago. the bread dough is going to have to wait until I am a bit rested- I will let the dogs out shortly- and head through to lie down. It is times like this I really miss my Mum's wisdom- she had studied Jung and Adler- and really knew what she was talking about when it came to people. I don't know who to ring -I know I need someone to talk to- but I also need to find my sense of humour. Also silly I am sure, but it has been getting me down that Admin decided to change the Tea Party category- on my 'watch'- when I feel if you look closely a lot of what we get back to is knitting- it is just we have a lot of foodies too-...
> I do hope your nine are letting you rest- I have had two litters of six labradors- so I am aware of the sort of mayhem that is probably occuring at your place when they are up and going! just the thought of three more like 50% more big puppies, is quite tiring... one Ringo can still be quite exhausting at times- although his loving nature keeps me on track- and the old boy- Rufus does his best to listen to his 'mum', and be a good boy- makes a difference when the puppy has been one on one...


Sending ((((hugs)))) your way.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Kate is was! Happy Belated 60th. I'm in good company!
XO



KateB said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm intrigued and have to try this recipe!
Thanks Agnes!



KateB said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > thought I would post my unusual Scottish soup
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I received a very nice reply from them. They said they would look into it and get back to me. That was a couple days ago and haven't heard anything more.



settleg said:


> Does anyone know if our emails to Admin about moving the Tp had a positive outcome? Will the TP be moved or hopefully remain the same? And to Myfanwy...Do NOT take responsibility for Admin's decision/attempt to move the TP. You are wonderful and hope your difficulties with Fale improve quickly. Thank you for ALL that you contribute.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your fall, Marianne. Hope everything improves soon. Thanks to Cindi for helping our pal out!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

myfanwy as you know I just joined in the TP but I hope that things soon improve for you and that you get the help you need hugs xx
Marianne818 hope the wrist is not to painful and heals soon, and the same best wishes for a speedy recovery to pammie1234 and to dreamweaver hugs to you all


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

she is just precious!!!



rpuhrmann said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sam will likely not be up to posting until he has had a good night's sleep in his own bed!!! then Hickory and puppies will need his attention not to mention his family and grandkids! We all miss him and would love to hear from him! :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Wanted to show you pictures of two of my rose pillows that I made out of Lyon Suede yarn. Unfortunately as I was in the middle of the green suede pillow I ran out of the sage yarn and now the yarn was DISCONTINUED! With a cry out to the Tea Party for more yarn CharleneGentry saved my day! She sold me what she had left and now I have enough for a few more pillows! They look beautiful on my eggplant fainting couch! What a wealth of information and a great resource our Tea Party is! We may be avid foodies but we are knitters at heart! PS the pillows look so much prettier in person. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> Does anyone know if our emails to Admin about moving the Tp had a positive outcome? Will the TP be moved or hopefully remain the same? And to Myfanwy...Do NOT take responsibility for Admin's decision/attempt to move the TP. You are wonderful and hope your difficulties with Fale improve quickly. Thank you for ALL that you contribute.


Sam is working on it with the Administration as far as I know. I did get a PM back from Administration saying they are looking into this. Time tells what they have decided when we see the posting of the new Tea Party on Friday evening/Saturday morning. Mean while, I think we are rather firmly committed to following Sam around the KP where ever the Tea Party gets posted. Just because the family moves to a new town, you dont disown the family!!! I do love my KP TP familly!!! I find a need to talk with them or listen to them everyday!! hugs a bunch to you all!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

well it is Friday morning here- the local news broadcasts have started
the day is dawning clear, but with the threat of rain, and high winds.
Many have spoken kinds words and encouraging thoughts inresponse to my last post
Lin/oddball
silverowl
puplover
Gottastch
Pontuf
angora1
Marge whaples
Red Kimba
Settleg
agnescr
and Kate B, so many thanks- I am sure we all have challenges, thoughts and prayers for all in need!
the bread and a pizza are under way-
so the day goes on- could still do with a good laugh- but thank you for all the hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Wanted to show you pictures of two of my rose pillows that I made out of Lyon Suede yarn. Unfortunately as I was in the middle of the green suede pillow I ran out of the sage yarn and now the yarn was DISCONTINUED! With a cry out to the Tea Party for more yarn CharleneGentry saved my day! She sold me what she had left and now I have enough for a few more pillows! They look beautiful on my eggplant fainting couch! What a wealth of information and a great resource our Tea Party is! We may be avid foodies but we are knitters at heart! PS the pillows look so much prettier in person. :thumbup:


working on a very similar plum colour for my own comfy chair- but a feather and fan for texture.
where abouts does one find the pattern!?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a Nicky Epstein pattern from one of her books. If I can't find a link I'll type the directions later this morning


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam is working on it with the Administration as far as I know. I did get a PM back from Administration saying they are looking into this. Time tells what they have decided when we see the posting of the new Tea Party on Friday evening/Saturday morning. Mean while, I think we are rather firmly committed to following Sam around the KP where ever the Tea Party gets posted. Just because the family moves to a new town, you dont disown the family!!! I do love my KP TP familly!!! I find a need to talk with them or listen to them everyday!! hugs a bunch to you all!!


I agree--I need my friends & family!  So wherever we end up, I plan to be there as well...I'm really glad that we get a link to the new one from the previous one, though, as I don't keep up with the chit-chat section, and I don't want to lose you all!

Myfanwy, sending hugs and laughs your way...I do hope help/relief comes soon for you and that Fale is doing better. I think about you a lot.

Marianne, wow. I'm so sorry to hear about your fall but glad to know you're getting the care and support you need. You and C and your mom are lucky to have each other--and I can tell you all know it, too.

Pammie, as a well-seasoned dental work veteran, I am glad you got to your dentist quickly--mouth problems are no fun at all.

Jynx, I continue to pray for you and Marge as well as anyone else who is having health issues.

I still haven't gotten any baking done this week. Sigh. I've been feeling a bit down in the dumps myself--the furnace guy is here now, and it's getting chillier these nights. Time has gotten away this week, with work and family demands and so on. Oldest DD (the one with the babies) has been having some gall bladder trouble and now has thyroid issues as well, so she may be facing a couple of surgeries soon...I am hoping they can find alternatives, but it doesn't seem so at this point. I suppose I will hear when she knows something more.

My sister-in-law lost her mother last week, too, after a long bout with bad health. It seems when it rains, it pours!

We are hoping for a nice day Saturday--youngest DD, who will be at the culture fiesta with us, plans to offer caricature sketches for donations, so that should be fun. I hope we can sell the hats so I can add to my donation, to be made November 1 to Caemon's fund. He's still in the hospital and may be for some time to come, which is heartbreaking. I have been in the hospital twice with my son, but it was only a week at a time (and he's been healthy since then), and I just can't imagine how hard it is for all of them. Please continue to pray.

I hope that everyone's day improves and I'll catch up again as I can. Blessings to all!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> It's a Nicky Epstein pattern from one of her books. If I can't find a link I'll type the directions later this morning


Pontuf, you kind of need to check the copyright on the Nicky Epstein. Unless it is your own pattern, Administration frowns on posting the pattern instructions. It is also stated in the rules and regulations about this too. I dont want you to be turfed off the KP site and Admin. does do that. I kind of need you around afterall, you are part of the TP family!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi to all:
Marianne/Cindi --- hope your healing process goes quickly. Your spirits sound wonderful, but it has to be a big discouragement!

Myfanwy - so sorry to hear of what you're going through. You are a remarkable woman and I'm sure you're doing all you can. Sleep/Rest/Humor always helps coping better.

Dreamweaver---would love to see their faces when they read your survey answers!! Hope that they get to the bottom of the cough/illness and cure it.

I haven't heard back from Admin. but am with the rest of you - I'll follow where-ever the thread goes.

I found a ham & bean soup in the Weight Watcher's cookbook tht I'm going to tweek a bit - I'll post it later if it turns out.

Having creamy cheese & broccoli soup with sliders for dinner tonight. Sliders are just mini-burgers. I make them by mixing my usual meatball recipe (I use ground turkey and ground beef) and fry them into burgers. Then I take Pepperidge Farm dinner rolls (small white square dinner rolls in a package). Leave them hooked together and slice them in half. I put the bottom portions back in the aluminum tray - layer on the burgers & cheese - then put the top layer back on and bake in the oven until cheese is melted. You can adapt as you like by adding onions, olives, mushrooms, etc. They are about 4 bites each so easy to control portion size---the broccoli soup has enough calories in it!

Be well - prayers and hugs to all.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> Still trying to catch up, I found my Red Cabbage recipe, I think we talked about that last week because of October Fest, well it's still october. This is good with mashed potatoes and smoked sausage or brad wurst.
> 
> Recipe for sweet and sour red cabbage with apples and onion.
> Ingredients:
> ...


My Mom will LOVE this!!! Thank you!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Wanted to show you pictures of two of my rose pillows that I made out of Lyon Suede yarn. Unfortunately as I was in the middle of the green suede pillow I ran out of the sage yarn and now the yarn was DISCONTINUED! With a cry out to the Tea Party for more yarn CharleneGentry saved my day! She sold me what she had left and now I have enough for a few more pillows! They look beautiful on my eggplant fainting couch! What a wealth of information and a great resource our Tea Party is! We may be avid foodies but we are knitters at heart! PS the pillows look so much prettier in person. :thumbup:


These are lovely. I have some suede yarn I need to use; how much yarn did it take AND where did you find the pattern?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i need to go to bed - puppies are sleeping - they ate early evening - one would think they would be awake clamoring for food - about the time i get to sleep that will probaby happen. lol
> ...


Myfanwy, keeping you and Fale in prayers, sending you strength to face the day. {{{{{HUGS}}}} my friend.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Nicky Epstein pattern from one of her books. If I can't find a link I'll type the directions later this morning
> ...


Here is the book that has the pattern. It is called the Rose Pillow.
http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-pattern-page.asp?patternpageid=14360
You can purchase the pattern through Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/32-rose-pillow
Or through Vogue.
http://store.vogueknitting.com/p-1541-rose-pillow.aspx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna - Hope your DD doesn't have to have gall bladder or thyroid surgery. I've had both (removed gall bladder & 1/2 of thyroid). Not terribly painful surgeries but still invasive and that is not good. She will be in my prayers.

Pontuf - Definitely do not post the pillow pattern if copywrited; just let us know what the pattern is/book its in if it is. Thanks again. The pillows are lovely.

I'm right there with everyone else following the TP where
ever it is listed; just hoping it stays the same. 

A friend sent ne a recipe that I've yet to try but it sounds tempting. I'm posting it and will probably fix it this evening or at least this weekend. Hope it is good. Here it is:

Peanut butter soup: 1 chicken breast covered with water, 2 cups lima beans, 1 regular can diced tomatoes (and I threw in some leftover cherry tomatoes), 1 cup corn, 3 cloves garlic (or garlic powder to taste), one large red onion, 1 cup peanut butter. Simmer 45 minutes. Creamy and wonderful. Serve over rice. Serves 4+ She said she cooked it about 45 minutes on top of stove. 

I asked if she used dried limas and she said she actually used one frozen package. I know when she was in the peace corp stationed in Malawi Africa she cooked quite a bit with peanut butter or peanuts. She even wrote a cook book for the group of volunteers there.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks so much !!! I didn't know and I will be sure not to post any patterns that are not my own.. Interested knitters can go to purchase or take out from the library Nicky's Book Knitted Flowers 2006, visit nickyepstein.com or go to vogueknitting.com. The pattern is called Rose Pillow. Thanks again 5mmdpn. You've got my back!


5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Nicky Epstein pattern from one of her books. If I can't find a link I'll type the directions later this morning
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks so much !!! I didn't know and I will be sure not to post any patterns that are not my own.. Interested knitters can go to purchase or take out from the library Nicky's Book Knitted Flowers 2006, visit nickyepstein.com or go to vogueknitting.com. The pattern is called Rose Pillow. Thanks again 5mmdpn. You've got my back!
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


*chuckles* family all has family's backs!! I did post several places where you can purchase the pattern for the pillow. It is a couple of posts above yours. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you for the posts! I couldn't find them. Kept getting sent to other websites but where I wanted to go. The posts are exactly the same patterns.


5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much !!! I didn't know and I will be sure not to post any patterns that are not my own.. Interested knitters can go to purchase or take out from the library Nicky's Book Knitted Flowers 2006, visit nickyepstein.com or go to vogueknitting.com. The pattern is called Rose Pillow. Thanks again 5mmdpn. You've got my back!
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have finally read all the posts...does not pay to skip days of posts with this wonderful group ;-) 
Again so many wonderful pictures, makes me want to just hop a plane and travel to visit all the beautiful places we all live. It takes me awhile to type as I have to hunt and peck my way around the keyboard so forgive if I make spelling mistakes.  
I cannot read my hand writing so to those that are needing thoughts and prayers please know you are in mine and my Mom's and C's also. 
I love the recipes and will try to add them to my file to make when I have 2 hands to do so!
The city of Helen is taking excellent care of all my medical needs, they call daily to check to see if I am okay or have any problems that they can help with. Even offered to send a car to take me to appointments (they are only about 12 miles from my home). They also assured me that the area where I fell has been roped off and in the process of hurrying the repairs. 
Mom's prognosis is not the best of course, but she has a great attitude and has her wonderful sense of humor so on her good days we do manage to have good times. I can only hope that when I am her age that I will have such a sweet disposition and positive outlook. 
Have to go rest for a bit.. hurts the hip to sit very long and this is the only wya I can type at this time. C set up the lap top on the desk for me makes it much easier to operate and type than with it in my lap or on my bed. 
Take care.. keeping you all in prayers, sending lots n lots of HUGS to all!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sam is working on it with the Administration as far as I know. I did get a PM back from Administration saying they are looking into this. Time tells what they have decided when we see the posting of the new Tea Party on Friday evening/Saturday morning. Mean while, I think we are rather firmly committed to following Sam around the KP where ever the Tea Party gets posted. Just because the family moves to a new town, you dont disown the family!!! I do love my KP TP familly!!! I find a need to talk with them or listen to them everyday!! hugs a bunch to you all!!
> ...


Thank you, Sorlenna!
Do hope you are getting lots of positive vibes, sending a big hug too. What a lot going on for you!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

We are a huggin you right back Marianne!!! Your cheerful disposition is a great one and love you for it! Hellos to Cindi and to your Mom! Say, is it possible for you to get the Mike fellow back to cook? His steaks were wonderful for you and tasty!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sorlenna - Hope your DD doesn't have to have gall bladder or thyroid surgery. I've had both (removed gall bladder & 1/2 of thyroid). Not terribly painful surgeries but still invasive and that is not good. She will be in my prayers.
> 
> A friend sent ne a recipe that I've yet to try but it sounds tempting. I'm posting it and will probably fix it this evening or at least this weekend. Hope it is good.


I hope so, too, but it looks as if that's pretty much what they're leaning toward--1/2 the thyroid, as the problem is one-sided, and the gall bladder, too. We should know more soon; if she is to have it done, she wants it done soon so she can get on with things! I don't blame her on that.

I've got soup on today, too--it's a sort of a minestrone thing I'm just throwing together: leftover spaghetti sauce, tomatoes chopped, chicken, broth, and some pinto beans, carrots, peas, onions, and green beans. I threw in some extra garlic and Italian seasoning as well, and I'll add noodles, too. I *hope* I can actually get some bread or rolls made to go with this time, too...I love home made bread, and it will be chilly this evening (it's 67F right now, but it was down to 45F this morning, and when the sun sets, the temperature drops quickly if we don't have any clouds). It should be a nice comfort supper. I seem to be relying more and more on my slow cooker these days, especially on Mondays and Thursdays when I work later. As long as it holds out, we won't go hungry. LOL

I started another hat (go figure) since I haven't been able to focus on the shawl for a while. I'm using the leftover purple/green from the stocking (which has DD's approval, so I'll get that in the mail soon) and making it a bit slouchy--I put in the purple accents and will just use up the rest of the green and then go around the brim again with a little more purple. I really like the combination, though I realize it's not everyone's cup of tea.

Speaking of tea, I think I could use another cup...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Say, we were all talking about slow cookers/crock pots a few days back. Here is a great site where I get a lot of slow cooker inspirations:
http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/ml/1


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, Myfanwy, I will try to provide a laugh for you. Picture this: Dear husband and I live in a split-level house, which means when you come into my front entry, you either go 7 steps up - to the upper level or 7 steps down - to the lower level. The kitchen is on the upper level. Off the kitchen, we have a deck. It is quite a distance off the ground and there are no stairs. OK, the stage has been set: Dear husband had lovingly power-washed the deck and got all the old stain off as well as the accumulated dirt from the winter/spring winds. The deck had dried and I was helping him re-stain it. Dear husband asked me go walk across the deck to get something for him. I turned, took one step, and managed to bump the can of stain, tipping it over. Not only did we lose all the stain in the can, it splashed against the house and ran down the side of the house to the exposed aggregate patio below. If that wasn't bad enough, when the splashing occurred, I managed to get it all over my husband too! He was so stunned he couldn't even yell. We both looked at each other and started to hysterically laugh over the situation. All the stain came off the house and patio, with use of that good old power washer, but I'm the one that had to go to the store to get another gallon of the stain. To add insult to injury, the same salesman that helped us earlier in the day, saw me come into his department and he asked why I wanted more stain because we should have had more than enough. I just looked at him and said, "Don't ask." His eyes got big, like he figured it out, and he could hardly contain himself and not laugh. He got me another gallon of stain and I quickly made my way to the check-out. I haven't been back to that store since!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Marianne and Ms. Tess: I hope you feel better and recover quickly!

Sorlenna: I had gall bladder surgery and compared to how I felt before the surgery, recovery from it was a breeze. I was able to have it done lapriscopically (sp?), which made things a lot easier.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Marianne and Ms. Tess: I hope you feel better and recover quickly!
> 
> Sorlenna: I had gall bladder surgery and compared to how I felt before the surgery, recovery from it was a breeze. I was able to have it done lapriscopically (sp?), which made things a lot easier.


My mom had hers done the same way--was in & out the same day, and she said the same thing about feeling better very fast. If they do it, they will do it that way, I'm sure. I think she goes back Monday to talk about it with the doc more, so we should know soon.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL! This is something I could easily do!



gottastch said:


> Okay, Myfanwy, I will try to provide a laugh for you. Picture this: Dear husband and I live in a split-level house, which means when you come into my front entry, you either go 7 steps up - to the upper level or 7 steps down - to the lower level. The kitchen is on the upper level. Off the kitchen, we have a deck. It is quite a distance off the ground and there are no stairs. OK, the stage has been set: Dear husband had lovingly power-washed the deck and got all the old stain off as well as the accumulated dirt from the winter/spring winds. The deck had dried and I was helping him re-stain it. Dear husband asked me go walk across the deck to get something for him. I turned, took one step, and managed to bump the can of stain, tipping it over. Not only did we lose all the stain in the can, it splashed against the house and ran down the side of the house to the exposed aggregate patio below. If that wasn't bad enough, when the splashing occurred, I managed to get it all over my husband too! He was so stunned he couldn't even yell. We both looked at each other and started to hysterically laugh over the situation. All the stain came off the house and patio, with use of that good old power washer, but I'm the one that had to go to the store to get another gallon of the stain. To add insult to injury, the same salesman that helped us earlier in the day, saw me come into his department and he asked why I wanted more stain because we should have had more than enough. I just looked at him and said, "Don't ask." His eyes got big, like he figured it out, and he could hardly contain himself and not laugh. He got me another gallon of stain and I quickly made my way to the check-out. I haven't been back to that store since!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi to all:
> Marianne/Cindi --- hope your healing process goes quickly. Your spirits sound wonderful, but it has to be a big discouragement!
> 
> Myfanwy - so sorry to hear of what you're going through. You are a remarkable woman and I'm sure you're doing all you can. Sleep/Rest/Humor always helps coping better.
> ...


Thankyou Rookie! for your kind words- the home help has just come and Fale and she are busy discussing the world!

Your burgers with 'sliders' sounds great.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I know, Pontuf! Let's just say my middle name is NOT 'Grace' - hahahahaha!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


i think the constant rain does not help- even if we have green fields as a result- thank you so much Marianne so sorry to hear of your fall- it is one thing after another for both you and me- and you have a much larger family- and therefore rather more happening- God Bless and a ((((HUGS)))) for you!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope the medicine works fast and you feel better soon
!


gottastch said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dentist was fine. There was a small dark spot on the root which she said could be the start of an abscess. She put a small dissolvable antibiotic in the gum and gave me prescriptions for an antibiotic and pain pills. Pharmacy didn't have the pain pills, but I got Mortrin and that seems to be helping. She said that it would be better in 3 days! Hopefully, it will be better tomorrow! I will get the pain pills tomorrow. It is amazing that something so small could be so painful! All in all, it will be fine and no major problems at this time. Hopefully, this will clear up and stay that way for a while!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Okay, Myfanwy, I will try to provide a laugh for you. Picture this: Dear husband and I live in a split-level house, which means when you come into my front entry, you either go 7 steps up - to the upper level or 7 steps down - to the lower level. The kitchen is on the upper level. Off the kitchen, we have a deck. It is quite a distance off the ground and there are no stairs. OK, the stage has been set: Dear husband had lovingly power-washed the deck and got all the old stain off as well as the accumulated dirt from the winter/spring winds. The deck had dried and I was helping him re-stain it. Dear husband asked me go walk across the deck to get something for him. I turned, took one step, and managed to bump the can of stain, tipping it over. Not only did we lose all the stain in the can, it splashed against the house and ran down the side of the house to the exposed aggregate patio below. If that wasn't bad enough, when the splashing occurred, I managed to get it all over my husband too! He was so stunned he couldn't even yell. We both looked at each other and started to hysterically laugh over the situation. All the stain came off the house and patio, with use of that good old power washer, but I'm the one that had to go to the store to get another gallon of the stain. To add insult to injury, the same salesman that helped us earlier in the day, saw me come into his department and he asked why I wanted more stain because we should have had more than enough. I just looked at him and said, "Don't ask." His eyes got big, like he figured it out, and he could hardly contain himself and not laugh. He got me another gallon of stain and I quickly made my way to the check-out. I haven't been back to that store since!


Oh my goodness! I can just imagine your DH 'wearing' the stain, thank goodness it all came off!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I can just imagine your DH 'wearing' the stain, thank goodness it all came off![/quote]

Oh yes, it was quite the sight...the patio, the side of the house AND dear husband. Me? After all that, I was the only one/thing that was clean in my proximity - hahahaha!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Myfawny, I feel for you! I hope you'll be able to find the right resources. We've had to deal with wading through various resources in order to get help and gain information, it can be 
overwhelming. Hopefully you'll be able to get some rest too. Praying for you. 
Sam, I'm glad the pups are doing well I din'nt hear about your trip I hope all went well. I'll write myself a not to remember tea party is now in Chit chat. Take care


myfanwy said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sam, did you find the books in Seattle that you were hunting for? Did you find anything good in the yarn shops?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Myfawny, I feel for you! I hope you'll be able to find the right resources. We've had to deal with wading through various resources in order to get help and gain information, it can be
> overwhelming. Hopefully you'll be able to get some rest too. Praying for you.
> Sam, I'm glad the pups are doing well I din'nt hear about your trip I hope all went well. I'll write myself a not to remember tea party is now in Chit chat. Take care
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Speaking of the quiet, where are Dori Sage and Doris T lately? I hope all is well there...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you a never ending string of hugs myfanwy - it may be that he is not how he was five years ago but sometimes even that knowledge is not enough to quell the hurt and frustration. i hope you find someone to talk to - it is really difficult to go this alone.

sam



myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i need to go to bed - puppies are sleeping - they ate early evening - one would think they would be awake clamoring for food - about the time i get to sleep that will probaby happen. lol
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> ending you a never ending string of hugs myfanwy - it may be that he is not how he was five years ago but sometimes even that knowledge is not enough to quell the hurt and frustration. i hope you find someone to talk to - it is really difficult to go this alone.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we always have the beverage of your choice - so be sure to visit us often - you are not the only coffee drinker - i prefer coffee also - but do enjoy a hot cup of earl gray.

sam



agnescr said:


> Thanks for the welcome Sam but will forego the Tea in favour od coffee,hope you enjoy the soup :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I have found a "quick" flat bread recipe in my Pillsbury baking book that claims to be similar to a cracker--we shall see if I can whip it up in time for supper. Meanwhile, I can smell the soup and am getting very hungry!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - sending you bushels of healing energy - take advantage of being waited on - it doesn't happen very often - lol - i hope you are up and around soon.

sorry to hear about your mom - sending you lots of strength and energy to help ease her days - she is in the best of care with you and cindi there.

sam'



Marianne818 said:


> Hello to all!!! I am on page 8 so far trying to catch up with the news and enjoying the pictures and the recipes! So many this week that I feel I shall be baking and enjoying the new delights soon!
> My guests have all departed, is nice to have the house back to the normal 3, the furbabies have finally settled down also, but feel they are missing all the attention the boys gave them. Mom is doing well, had to take her in for blood check and Dr visit, unfortunately the news was not as hopeful as her pains will most likely increase as time goes on, her spine is deteriorating and at her age there is really nothing that can be done, her brain is also calcifying at a higher rate so the headaches and memory lapse will also increase. But she had lost 3 pounds and loved to tease Cindi as she lays in bed and eats chocolates and looses weight and C has to do an exercise routine to drop her pounds. :lol:
> I took a tumble while our guests were here, dislocated my left wrist (I am left handed)  have scratches and bruises all over my right side. The city of Helen was really remarkable with the attention they gave, they are still calling daily to check on me and ask what I need. (my cane caught a hole in a sidewalk they are repairing and I went tumbling down a hill) Needless to say they moved the barricades so that that area is now completely blocked till repairs are completed.
> So many new members, love all the posts.. won't be posting much till this brace (cast) is removed and I'm trying to figure out a way to hold my needles, since I cannot do much around the house C has set my lap top where I can now manage to at least be able to read emails and such. Oh she is typing this for me as I cannot manage but to hunt and peck with my right hand. :roll:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

settleg - i have not heard anything - maybe another round of messages would help - i will try and get one out yet today and anyone else that wishes to send one please do.

sam



settleg said:


> Does anyone know if our emails to Admin about moving the Tp had a positive outcome? Will the TP be moved or hopefully remain the same? And to Myfanwy...Do NOT take responsibility for Admin's decision/attempt to move the TP. You are wonderful and hope your difficulties with Fale improve quickly. Thank you for ALL that you contribute.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are those pillows knit or crocheted pontuf? i couldn't tell - they really are lovely - especially the egg plant colored one - one of my favorite colors.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Wanted to show you pictures of two of my rose pillows that I made out of Lyon Suede yarn. Unfortunately as I was in the middle of the green suede pillow I ran out of the sage yarn and now the yarn was DISCONTINUED! With a cry out to the Tea Party for more yarn CharleneGentry saved my day! She sold me what she had left and now I have enough for a few more pillows! They look beautiful on my eggplant fainting couch! What a wealth of information and a great resource our Tea Party is! We may be avid foodies but we are knitters at heart! PS the pillows look so much prettier in person. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the soup sounds great sorlenna - is the chicken cut up before you put it in water - or does it come apart as you serve it?

sam



settleg said:


> Sorlenna - Hope your DD doesn't have to have gall bladder or thyroid surgery. I've had both (removed gall bladder & 1/2 of thyroid). Not terribly painful surgeries but still invasive and that is not good. She will be in my prayers.
> 
> Pontuf - Definitely do not post the pillow pattern if copywrited; just let us know what the pattern is/book its in if it is. Thanks again. The pillows are lovely.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny kathy - and cudos to your husband for seeing the humor it in as well.

sam



gottastch said:


> Okay, Myfanwy, I will try to provide a laugh for you. Picture this: Dear husband and I live in a split-level house, which means when you come into my front entry, you either go 7 steps up - to the upper level or 7 steps down - to the lower level. The kitchen is on the upper level. Off the kitchen, we have a deck. It is quite a distance off the ground and there are no stairs. OK, the stage has been set: Dear husband had lovingly power-washed the deck and got all the old stain off as well as the accumulated dirt from the winter/spring winds. The deck had dried and I was helping him re-stain it. Dear husband asked me go walk across the deck to get something for him. I turned, took one step, and managed to bump the can of stain, tipping it over. Not only did we lose all the stain in the can, it splashed against the house and ran down the side of the house to the exposed aggregate patio below. If that wasn't bad enough, when the splashing occurred, I managed to get it all over my husband too! He was so stunned he couldn't even yell. We both looked at each other and started to hysterically laugh over the situation. All the stain came off the house and patio, with use of that good old power washer, but I'm the one that had to go to the store to get another gallon of the stain. To add insult to injury, the same salesman that helped us earlier in the day, saw me come into his department and he asked why I wanted more stain because we should have had more than enough. I just looked at him and said, "Don't ask." His eyes got big, like he figured it out, and he could hardly contain himself and not laugh. He got me another gallon of stain and I quickly made my way to the check-out. I haven't been back to that store since!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - my gall bladder operation was a piece of cake - i had no pain - lapriscopially makes it so easy.

sam



gottastch said:


> Marianne and Ms. Tess: I hope you feel better and recover quickly!
> 
> Sorlenna: I had gall bladder surgery and compared to how I felt before the surgery, recovery from it was a breeze. I was able to have it done lapriscopically (sp?), which made things a lot easier.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the soup sounds great sorlenna - is the chicken cut up before you put it in water - or does it come apart as you serve it?
> 
> sam


I pull it apart as I stir the soup, so it's more or less shredded by the time it's all done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't buy a lot of books - found a couple dibdin (detective zen) books - a couple mankel (wallandar series) - think i bought ten or twelve - that is all. did find four shirts at the good will though - heidi said that was good since i was running low (tongue in cheek) - think i spent a little over $100 on yarn on the yarn crawl so i really didn't spend all that much.l

sam



gottastch said:


> Sam, did you find the books in Seattle that you were hunting for? Did you find anything good in the yarn shops?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and gingerwitch

sam



myfanwy said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > Myfawny, I feel for you! I hope you'll be able to find the right resources. We've had to deal with wading through various resources in order to get help and gain information, it can be
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i am caught up finally - one can not be away too long - we sure do talk a lot - which is good - i am not complaining 

have caught cold - stuffy nose - headache - etc - etc - whine - whine - and yes i want cheese with my whine.

the puppies are enjoying the outdoors - hickory goes out every so often to check on them and let them nurse a little. they are drinking out of the water dish a lot and enjoy hickory's food more than the puppy chow - go figure.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> settleg - i have not heard anything - maybe another round of messages would help - i will try and get one out yet today and anyone else that wishes to send one please do.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


My advice and thoughts, Sam, is to post this week's Tea Party under Main like you usually do and see what happens. Also in your opening post do tell us all about your yarn finds in Seattle!! That is knitting related!! How much progress you made on your knitting project/s you took with you! :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you remember the yarn shops you went to, Sam? In the times we've visited Steve's aunt in Seattle, we never seem to find time to sneak away for me to go yarn hunting...one of these times we will though. Any shop names and your perceptions of them would be greatly appreciated.

Ya, Steve saw the humor - eventually. I think he really laughed because only I could do something like that. My mom always used to say, "There's only one like you!" Obviously, that is true but she was referring to how I "am." I really am pretty coordinated, most of the time - hahahaha.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> It's a Nicky Epstein pattern from one of her books. If I can't find a link I'll type the directions later this morning


Very pretty pillows and I love Nicky Epstein patterns. Have never done one but on my bucket list. Just took one of her books back to the library.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna...You are so right that it never rains but it pours. Hope it works out with your oldest DD that she doesn't need surgery. Hope the clouds disperse soon and you will feel better.
Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Earlier posted a peanut butter soup recipe I got from a friend. Fixed it for dinner tonight. It was pretty good but not as flavorful/spicy as I would have prefered. DH felt the same way and suggested that next time, if there is a next time, we add pimento and/or bell pepper to it. It was somewhat "comfort food" like and filling. Just thought I'd comment on it since I myself had not tried the recipe when I posted it.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Sam. The pillows are knit on 5.5 mm /
US size 9 needles. Really fun pattern.

uote=thewren]are those pillows knit or crocheted pontuf? i couldn't tell - they really are lovely - especially the egg plant colored one - one of my favorite colors.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Wanted to show you pictures of two of my rose pillows that I made out of Lyon Suede yarn. Unfortunately as I was in the middle of the green suede pillow I ran out of the sage yarn and now the yarn was DISCONTINUED! With a cry out to the Tea Party for more yarn CharleneGentry saved my day! She sold me what she had left and now I have enough for a few more pillows! They look beautiful on my eggplant fainting couch! What a wealth of information and a great resource our Tea Party is! We may be avid foodies but we are knitters at heart! PS the pillows look so much prettier in person. :thumbup:


[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam - get better quickly. We found some stuff in London - Olbas oil that they use like we use Vicks vaporub. It worked very well...maybe a GNC or something like that will have it. It has eucalyptis in it - just a few drops on soft cloth and held to nose once in awhile; cleaned out the sinuses, etc. and allowed for good night's sleep. Has anyone else used it?

So sorry to hear about the staining misshap---sure is something I'd do too....glad that it all came out; some humorous memories for years to come.

Soup and sliders were great - now to figure out something for tomorrow night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I use it all the time now- but 5mm's has allergy issues with some of the ingredients- and finds Vicks better, I think



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam - get better quickly. We found some stuff in London - Olbas oil that they use like we use Vicks vaporub. It worked very well...maybe a GNC or something like that will have it. It has eucalyptis in it - just a few drops on soft cloth and held to nose once in awhile; cleaned out the sinuses, etc. and allowed for good night's sleep. Has anyone else used it?
> 
> So sorry to hear about the staining misshap---sure is something I'd do too....glad that it all came out; some humorous memories for years to come.
> 
> Soup and sliders were great - now to figure out something for tomorrow night.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I use it all the time now- but 5mm's has allergy issues with some of the ingredients- and finds Vicks better, I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, you remember well, myfanwy. I like to use straight Eucaluptus oil. A drop on a kleenx or a drop in a mug of hot water does wonders when you breathe in the vapors. It is something that you may want to try to ease congestion in the chest, sinuses, and is soothing on the throat. A little 10ml bottle is only a few dollars. The pharmacy carries it. See if Heidi can pick it up for you. I know that there may be some things that will aggravate your lungs and this might or might not be one of them. (You want to be careful and not leave it out where puppies can get into it as their little noses will find it very overwhelming!) :-D
Vicks is simply eucaluptus oil mixed into vaseline and put in a little jar.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If anyone has difficulty finding essential oils I order online from birchhillhappening.com. I've used them for years and find their products reasonably priced and shipping is quick. In fact, I just this evening placed an order. Not only do they have the single essential oils but quite a few synergy blends that are wonderful. You might want to check them out. Oh, I believe they are in Minnesota.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got on the TP and I can hardly keep my eyes open. I am working tomorrow in kindergarten. Really wish I wasn't, but I had promised her over a month ago, and she is a friend, so I wouldn't want to put her in a bind. Mouth is still sore, but getting better. She said that it would be about 3 days, so Saturday, I should be back to normal! Hugs and prayers to all in need. The recipes sound great. I really like soups and there seem to be quite a few that sound interesting. I'm usually pretty conservative about soups, but I may have to be adventurous and try some of these new ones. Slept this afternoon, but I did go to my retired teachers luncheon. I think it was the pain pill. The baseball game is one-sided, so I think I'll take my medicine and go to bed. Hope everyone has a good night, or day! I'll check in tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> If anyone has difficulty finding essential oils I order online from birchhillhappening.com. I've used them for years and find their products reasonably priced and shipping is quick. In fact, I just this evening placed an order. Not only do they have the single essential oils but quite a few synergy blends that are wonderful. You might want to check them out. Oh, I believe they are in Minnesota.


Good to know....I read somewhere that jasmine oil is great to help with insomnia....have only seen it in The Vitamin Shoppe - now I can order it online. You know a lot about these things---any validity in the claim that it will help a person sleep?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pammie --- get better soon. Glad that the pills are helping and that the swelling is going down. Good luck tomorrow - kindergarten is a tough age---Saturday will be here before you know it and you'll be feeling so much better. Good thing to get rid of that infection quickly.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Agnes, I seem to remember that you are the one who lost your Elizabeth shawl (Dee's lovely pattern) when you left it on the bus, and as far as I know it was never returned. Felt so sad for you, after all that intricate work. Hope the person who is wearing it now appreciates all the time and effort that went into making it. RookieRetiree, I always take Olbas oil with me when I travel. A drop up each nostril really helps when I have to deal with bad smells - like fish markets, public toilets, etc! Now I've forgotten who had the mishap with the tin of stain, but it reminded me of just how clumsy I am and have always been. When I was a child I remember that hardly a day would go by without my breaking something. My dad would come home from work to find something shattered somewhere, and would say to my mother "How did Althea do that?" There was never any question about whodunnit!! Unfortunately, I never seemed to outgrow the lack of coordination. There was a time when I wouldn't knit in public because of the way I hold the needles, and I didn't like writing when someone was watching me because of the way I hold a pen. Being rapped over the knuckles for years at school din't make me change that, either. One of the liberating things about growing old is that one no longer cares what other people think about how you do something. I could never understand why, if the end result was the same, as in knitting or writing, it mattered how you arrived at your destination. 
Myfanwy, I feel for you and hope your spirits will lift soon. I know that sunshine and warm weather help our moods, so hope the days brighten up for you quickly. Warm thoughts and wishes to all the carers at the TP, and to those with illnesses and disabilities. I am so fortunate to have good health and I am reminded of this each day when I read the TP and hear of others' problems and predicaments. It puts my own minor troubles into perspective and gives me cause to keep my TP family in mind and to send positive, healing vibes to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Althea, thank you! We are having a very typical Labour Weekend with far from spring weather, or should I say mixed weather is typical of spring- and the forecast is not good. already two dead on the roads. However Fale has been in a better mood today- so that helps. Hope all is going well for you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've used vicks quite a bit - it does help - i should probably go to the doctor tomorrow - i don't want it to settle in my chest - i have stayed out of the hospital the last couple of years - would like to keep it that way.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam - get better quickly. We found some stuff in London - Olbas oil that they use like we use Vicks vaporub. It worked very well...maybe a GNC or something like that will have it. It has eucalyptis in it - just a few drops on soft cloth and held to nose once in awhile; cleaned out the sinuses, etc. and allowed for good night's sleep. Has anyone else used it?
> 
> So sorry to hear about the staining misshap---sure is something I'd do too....glad that it all came out; some humorous memories for years to come.
> 
> Soup and sliders were great - now to figure out something for tomorrow night.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Althea wrote
(Agnes, I seem to remember that you are the one who lost your Elizabeth shawl (Dee's lovely pattern) when you left it on the bus, and as far as I know it was never returned. Felt so sad for you, after all that intricate work. Hope the person who is wearing it now appreciates all the time and effort that went into making it.

I twas indeed me,she was never returned, but in amongst all my knitting projects I have started her replacement,in shades of blue this time


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marieanne... What are we going to do with you? You've had a string of bad luck lately. Sorry to hear about the fall. especially since it curtails your knitting and computing. i guess it's time for popcorn, movies and books. get well soon.

SAM.. Get thee to the Doc right away. This whole nonsense I started was just a cold and was not treated aggressively enough so nip it in the bud NOW......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tore out more of the Ashton than i put in today. went to the volleyball game... only to find that we have 2 basketball games this week-end and a VB Tues, and tourn. fri. sat. Sun. and a final game the next Tues. I thought we would be all done then but no she is going out for the school basketball team and for Field and Track in the Spring.... need to go get our 'old folks' pass so i'm not paying for all these events. We skipped the football tonight... too far to drive and too tired. 

Can't sleep tonight and it is 3:30 AM so have managend to wake up DH and he thinks he'll just go to the farm now.. no traffic .. and then come home and take a nap.... I don't have to be anywhere tomorrow... so I can sleep in..... The Chihuly exhibit was wonderful and the weather delightful... Will try to post some pictures tomorrow. The morning is going to be cold.... Off to dreamland.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Myfanway... forgot to say that i feel for your situation... It is dificult at best and when you are made to fel so unappreciated, it is even worse. I know Fale is having problems, but you must not let him make you miserable.... matbe your upcoming trip will be just the break you both need... you to relax... and him to realize how much he needs you...... Just keep remembering "Annie" and "The sun will come out tomorrow" or very. very soon.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Marianne! Now, we just have to figure out a way for her not to get so spoiled! lol She is almost always being held by someone, and if she lets out a whimper, all of us mom's come running. hahaha Oh, and since the birthday party, she has been trying to "talk" to people. lol It's hilarious to watch! The tongue works around, bubbles are working up, and then....she smiles and gurgles. lol

Roberta



Marianne818 said:


> she is just precious!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Myfanwy, I'm so sorry things are the best for you at the moment. Ok. So you want a good laugh? 
First off, my appologies to Sam for this laugh; it just popped into my head. lol
Myfanwy, picture all of us dancing on the Rock, flowers in our hair, dainty shoes on our feet....Sam, in his pink tutu,and purple tights, with flowers in his beard. He's tiptoeing on his dainty shoes, twirling around, fingers linked above his head. hahahaha so sorry Sam!! You do look cute though! Oh! The puppies and Hickory are all following him around; little flower wreaths around their necks, with ribbons flowing in the wind.

Roberta



myfanwy said:


> well it is Friday morning here- the local news broadcasts have started
> the day is dawning clear, but with the threat of rain, and high winds.
> Many have spoken kinds words and encouraging thoughts inresponse to my last post
> Lin/oddball
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! That is just too funny! I'm also laughing, because I'm trying to buy a house; a split level, with 7 stairs up and 7 down, with a deck off the kitchen.
I think I'll hire the deck to be done. hahaha

Roberta



gottastch said:


> Okay, Myfanwy, I will try to provide a laugh for you. Picture this: Dear husband and I live in a split-level house, which means when you come into my front entry, you either go 7 steps up - to the upper level or 7 steps down - to the lower level. The kitchen is on the upper level. Off the kitchen, we have a deck. It is quite a distance off the ground and there are no stairs. OK, the stage has been set: Dear husband had lovingly power-washed the deck and got all the old stain off as well as the accumulated dirt from the winter/spring winds. The deck had dried and I was helping him re-stain it. Dear husband asked me go walk across the deck to get something for him. I turned, took one step, and managed to bump the can of stain, tipping it over. Not only did we lose all the stain in the can, it splashed against the house and ran down the side of the house to the exposed aggregate patio below. If that wasn't bad enough, when the splashing occurred, I managed to get it all over my husband too! He was so stunned he couldn't even yell. We both looked at each other and started to hysterically laugh over the situation. All the stain came off the house and patio, with use of that good old power washer, but I'm the one that had to go to the store to get another gallon of the stain. To add insult to injury, the same salesman that helped us earlier in the day, saw me come into his department and he asked why I wanted more stain because we should have had more than enough. I just looked at him and said, "Don't ask." His eyes got big, like he figured it out, and he could hardly contain himself and not laugh. He got me another gallon of stain and I quickly made my way to the check-out. I haven't been back to that store since!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

5mmdpns-
Have you ever tried Oil of Oregano? (sp) My dad just takes a whiff twice a day, and it clears his sinuses right up. He also does that when he feels a cold coming on.

Roberta



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I use it all the time now- but 5mm's has allergy issues with some of the ingredients- and finds Vicks better, I think
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has difficulty finding essential oils I order online from birchhillhappening.com. I've used them for years and find their products reasonably priced and shipping is quick. In fact, I just this evening placed an order. Not only do they have the single essential oils but quite a few synergy blends that are wonderful. You might want to check them out. Oh, I believe they are in Minnesota.
> ...


Not sure a out jasmine but lavender does and this company makes a wonderful blend to help with sleep. It's one I just ordered.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I just read in Martha Stewart's Living magazine about three different flowers help you sleep, and one actually helps with anger! Unfortunately, I can only remember the Lavender, and Jasmine. I'll post if I remember the third one.

Roberta


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> I just read in Martha Stewart's Living magazine about three different flowers help you sleep, and one actually helps with anger! Unfortunately, I can only remember the Lavender, and Jasmine. I'll post if I remember the third one.
> 
> Roberta


Jasmine helps with anger.
Some restful, calming scents are Clary Sage, Elang-elang, Neroli, Sweet Marjoram, Roman Chamomile, Sandalwood, Lavender and Jasmine. Al of these help with sleep. I personally have not used the Neroli or Sweet Marjoram. The rest I a have used.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you NanaCaren!
I knew one of them helped with Anger! lol I probably should just plant a whole garden with it!



NanaCaren said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > I just read in Martha Stewart's Living magazine about three different flowers help you sleep, and one actually helps with anger! Unfortunately, I can only remember the Lavender, and Jasmine. I'll post if I remember the third one.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

You are welcome.I have a nice garden of lavender right by my deck, sweet marjoram grows wild along my fence.



rpuhrmann said:


> Thank you NanaCaren!
> I knew one of them helped with Anger! lol I probably should just plant a whole garden with it!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, if I end up getting the house I'm trying to buy, I have the perfect place to plant all the Lavender I want; plus all the other flowers I love! lol The back yard is big enough to hold about 3 Olympic size swimming pools. Yay! It's a Short Sale, so it could be next Summer before I hear anything, or it could be in a couple of weeks. 



NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome.I have a nice garden of lavender right by my deck, sweet marjoram grows wild along my fence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Myfanway... forgot to say that i feel for your situation... It is dificult at best and when you are made to fel so unappreciated, it is even worse. I know Fale is having problems, but you must not let him make you miserable.... matbe your upcoming trip will be just the break you both need... you to relax... and him to realize how much he needs you...... Just keep remembering "Annie" and "The sun will come out tomorrow" or very. very soon.


Thank you Jynx! He did apologise for having been difficult a couple of mornings ago- I know the probability is he will forget, but it is so hard not to react!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

These three oils work wonders for those that have stuffy noses. A couple drops of each one in a pot of hot water. Breath deeply clears the air ways. Works great for my youngest who seems to have constant sinus problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Myfanwy, I'm so sorry things are the best for you at the moment. Ok. So you want a good laugh? 
First off, my appologies to Sam for this laugh; it just popped into my head. lol
Myfanwy, picture all of us dancing on the Rock, flowers in our hair, dainty shoes on our feet....Sam, in his pink tutu,and purple tights, with flowers in his beard. He's tiptoeing on his dainty shoes, twirling around, fingers linked above his head. hahahaha so sorry Sam!! You do look cute though! Oh! The puppies and Hickory are all following him around; little flower wreaths around their necks, with ribbons flowing in the wind.

Roberta

We'll keep you on as choreographer! thanks for the chuckle- those are likely pretty big puppies by now, thinking of Labradoodles we've not heard from Joe for a while, and is anyone in contact with orcagrandma?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I must keep a note of these- still waiting for cedarwood and peppermint for my flea repellent!



NanaCaren said:


> These three oils work wonders for those that have stuffy noses. A couple drops of each one in a pot of hot water. Breath deeply clears the air ways. Works great for my youngest who seems to have constant sinus problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Must get back to bed- the rye bread can look after it's self now!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


Once all the family birthdays and Christmas are over I am going to get this book for myself. Thank you Pontuf and 5mmdpns.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


Once all the family birthdays and Christmas are over I am going to get this book for myself. Looks like the roses and other flowers in it can be used as pillows and embellishments. Thank you Pontuf and 5mmdpns.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Waiting for things to come in seems to take for ever. They do work very well.



myfanwy said:


> I must keep a note of these- still waiting for cedarwood and peppermint for my flea repellent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I have finally read all the posts...does not pay to skip days of posts with this wonderful group ;-)
> Again so many wonderful pictures, makes me want to just hop a plane and travel to visit all the beautiful places we all live. It takes me awhile to type as I have to hunt and peck my way around the keyboard so forgive if I make spelling mistakes.
> I cannot read my hand writing so to those that are needing thoughts and prayers please know you are in mine and my Mom's and C's also.
> I love the recipes and will try to add them to my file to make when I have 2 hands to do so!
> ...


Thank you for visiting in spite of your difficulties typing.

So sorry about your mom. It has to be sad to see her health deteriorate, but what an example she sets for all of us with her good attitude and sense of humor. Prayers for her, your son, and for you too. I'm afraid you have had more than your share. It says we won't have more than we can bear, but you must be at your limit right now. Prayers and Hugs,
D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna - Hope your DD doesn't have to have gall bladder or thyroid surgery. I've had both (removed gall bladder & 1/2 of thyroid). Not terribly painful surgeries but still invasive and that is not good. She will be in my prayers.
> ...


__________________________
*****Sorry for the double post on the last page and the beginning of this page. Really don't know how I did that. Must have edited and not done it correctly.shock:

Sad to hear the surgery looks unavoidable. It is no wonder you are unable to focus on the shawl.

Your improvised soup sounds wonderful and inspirational. I made one like that the other day too. It started out as mashed cauliflower, but I added carrots, then kale, got on a role, then red pepper, broccoli, a little spinach, parsley, onion, baby yellow zucchini/courgettes, garlic and 2 vegetable broths, a little apple cider vinegar and a smidgeon of Himalayan salt. In other words, whatever vegetables there were in the fridge ended up in it. Then used the stick blender. Swirled a little roasted pumpkin seed on top, fresh parsley, sunflower sprouts, and a sprinkle of cayenne. I couldn't believe how delicious it was. I guess I will call it my energy soup. Oh yes, did you get your rolls made? Looks like it might be homemade crackers, I'll be right over either way.

I forgot how cold it can get there and always think of you as warm. Are you at a higher altitude?? If I remember right there are times you even see snow.

Just love those slouchy hats and this one sounds lovely. Purple and green are gorgeous together and nature uses those colors all the time. Definitely my cup of tea! Good to give yourself needed time away from the shawl. When the time is right you will get back to it.

Hugs :


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottasch...What a comedy of errors. Glad you and DH could laugh. Guess it was either laugh or cry.

Myfanwy...While driving my 5 yr. old GD to dance lessons, she reminded me of the day I called her Dave and how we laughed when that happened. Had been thinking of my baby brother, Dave. Well not a baby anymore, but still....We couldn't stop laughing every time we thought of it. She was still laughing about it and that happened months ago. Don't think she will ever forget that. My mind does that. Once, when my son was little, I called my him Benji. Need I say, Benji was our dog. I am always making people laugh, but I'm not trying to. :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i didn't buy a lot of books - found a couple dibdin (detective zen) books - a couple mankel (wallandar series) - think i bought ten or twelve - that is all. did find four shirts at the good will though - heidi said that was good since i was running low (tongue in cheek) - think i spent a little over $100 on yarn on the yarn crawl so i really didn't spend all that much.l
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam...Just saw an interview with Mankel done by another detective writer and also with Mankel talking with Kenneth Branaugh on a dvd we have of Wallander. He said he wrote another volume but after 110 pages he burned them. It was a difficult subject to deal with and he just couldn't do it but now he wishes no matter how hard it was for him, he had done it as it is a subject that needed to be dealt with all over the world...child abuse. He sounds like a marvelous person. He is married to the film director, Ingmar Bergman's daughter. They live modestly and have given millions to projects they have in Africa. He says he would rather live this way than live a life of greed with all the money he has made. It showed he and his wife directing a play they had written together with the people in Africa. His books are his way of making statements about society.

Sorry to hear you have that miserable cold that is going around. Now if you could just have some of those great hot soups people are making. Feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Just got on the TP and I can hardly keep my eyes open. I am working tomorrow in kindergarten. Really wish I wasn't, but I had promised her over a month ago, and she is a friend, so I wouldn't want to put her in a bind. Mouth is still sore, but getting better. She said that it would be about 3 days, so Saturday, I should be back to normal! Hugs and prayers to all in need. The recipes sound great. I really like soups and there seem to be quite a few that sound interesting. I'm usually pretty conservative about soups, but I may have to be adventurous and try some of these new ones. Slept this afternoon, but I did go to my retired teachers luncheon. I think it was the pain pill. The baseball game is one-sided, so I think I'll take my medicine and go to bed. Hope everyone has a good night, or day! I'll check in tomorrow afternoon.


I saw where someone mentioned using peroxide and rinsing your mouth with 1/2 water and peroxide. I used to work for a dentist and he recommended that too. Old fashioned but it helps to clear up infection in the gums. You don't want to use 100% peroxide as it will kill the good bacteria too and as mentioned in the previous post, don't swallow, just rinse, hold, and spit out.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> 5mmdpns-
> Have you ever tried Oil of Oregano? (sp) My dad just takes a whiff twice a day, and it clears his sinuses right up. He also does that when he feels a cold coming on.
> 
> Roberta
> ...


Yah, my Mom has that stuff. I tried it and it doesnt do anything for me. :| Guess it just goes to prove, that what works for one does not necessarily work for all. But I love that we can tell what works for us, as others might give it a go and find relief! Besides this, I think we all appreciate the generous hugs that go around and do make us feel better emotionally. It sure seems to make the sun come out and shine on my day!!! Here is a TP hug for everyone:
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yah, my Mom has that stuff. I tried it and it doesnt do anything for me. :| Guess it just goes to prove, that what works for one does not necessarily work for all. But I love that we can tell what works for us, as others might give it a go and find relief! Besides this, I think we all appreciate the generous hugs that go around and do make us feel better emotionally. It sure seems to make the sun come out and shine on my day!!! Here is a TP hug for everyone:
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Right back atcha'

:wink:  :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sad to hear the surgery looks unavoidable. It is no wonder you are unable to focus on the shawl.
> 
> Your improvised soup sounds wonderful and inspirational. I made one like that the other day too. It started out as mashed cauliflower, but I added carrots, then kale, got on a role, then red pepper, broccoli, a little spinach, parsley, onion, baby yellow zucchini/courgettes, garlic and 2 vegetable broths, a little apple cider vinegar and a smidgeon of Himalayan salt. In other words, whatever vegetables there were in the fridge ended up in it. Then used the stick blender. Swirled a little roasted pumpkin seed on top, fresh parsley, sunflower sprouts, and a sprinkle of cayenne. I couldn't believe how delicious it was. I guess I will call it my energy soup. Oh yes, did you get your rolls made? Looks like it might be homemade crackers, I'll be right over either way.
> 
> ...


DD will call the doctor today and will likely decide then after she asks her questions.

Your soup sounds yummy as well; I love vegetables! I make a "clean out the fridge" stew now and then, where everything I can get my hands on goes into the pot. Heh. Those often turn out better than the ones where I follow the recipe. The flat bread was more bread than cracker, but still pretty tasty...though one thing I didn't realize at the time was that the recipe had no salt--which made a rather "flat flavor," too. I can't recall ever seeing a bread recipe with no salt before! I may have to experiment with it--I did like the texture and the size/shape; it would make some lovely summery sandwiches (I'm thinking turkey and sprouts and cucumbers!).

We are about a mile high, give or take, here in the valley. We do get snow at times, though the mountains usually get more. I am actually *hoping* for some this year, as we need the water...though now the weather people are saying it's likely we'll have a pretty dry winter and the drought drags on.

I have finished up the crochet and the knit version of the hats with leftover green/purple yarn and will get a picture in a bit--have to weave in the ends on the knit one and maybe steam it or something; for some reason, the brim is wanting to curl, even though I did a rib. :?

I have to reboot my computer and jot to the store for the ingredient I need for today's supper, and then go to work. 5mm, thanks for the hug! I know I could use that this morning, and thanks to everyone else for support--know I'm there cheering y'all on, too! {{{{TP friends}}}} :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a friend [sadly died, about 8 years ago] who had quite a thing about being 'Jenny, liz, Phil, George, Christopher' ie, number five of five in his Mum's litany! and my SIL probably still dines out on coming last in the list, after the DOG. [also fifth of five children]- must get on with the day! but thinks for the thought!



Angora1 said:


> Gottasch...What a comedy of errors. Glad you and DH could laugh. Guess it was either laugh or cry.
> 
> Myfanwy...While driving my 5 yr. old GD to dance lessons, she reminded me of the day I called her Dave and how we laughed when that happened. Had been thinking of my baby brother, Dave. Well not a baby anymore, but still....We couldn't stop laughing every time we thought of it. She was still laughing about it and that happened months ago. Don't think she will ever forget that. My mind does that. Once, when my son was little, I called my him Benji. Need I say, Benji was our dog. I am always making people laugh, but I'm not trying to. :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are the hats--so far, the knit brim is behaving since I steamed it--we'll see how it does when it's fully dry. And I *still* have a small bit of the purple left!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For those who are in the "down under lands" and are thinking about your gardens, I came across an interesting lily and wondered what you thought about planting one of these? Or anyone else who has flower gardens, have you ever had toad lilies? I have asked my Mom as she has a ton of various lilies in her gardens. Toad lilies come in lots of different hues and colors and shapes and sizes. I posted two pictures only and here are lots more: http://www.google.ca/search?q=toad+lilies&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=x4CBUOTQLIr40gH93oGgDg&sqi=2&ved=0CB0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the hats--so far, the knit brim is behaving since I steamed it--we'll see how it does when it's fully dry. And I *still* have a small bit of the purple left!


it is a beautiful purple! and of course we have come to expect beautiful work because it is you! even if the rib is curling a little - hope it is still behaving!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the hats--so far, the knit brim is behaving since I steamed it--we'll see how it does when it's fully dry. And I *still* have a small bit of the purple left!
> ...


Thank you so much! I hope you are doing well today!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Oh my gosh!! That is just too funny! I'm also laughing, because I'm trying to buy a house; a split level, with 7 stairs up and 7 down, with a deck off the kitchen.
> I think I'll hire the deck to be done. hahaha
> 
> Roberta
> ...


I think that would be a good plan, Roberta


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

There are a couple of people who love meatloaf and here is one for the slow cooker!!! I love this. You can even make a lazy cabbage roll recipe in the slow cooker by mixing in shredded cabbage and rice in with the hamburger mixture. Oh, and mix in a can of chopped tomatoes or chop your own fresh tomatoes.

CROCK POT MEAT LOAF RECIPE
2 1/2 pounds ground beef
1/4 cup ketchup 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
1 egg 
1 cup breadcrumbs or crushed crackers 
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce 
1 small onion (diced)
1/4 cup water 

Directions:
Mix all ingredients in a large bowl. Form into a meatloaf shape that will fit into your crock pot. Cut a strip of foil and place under the meatloaf in crock pot. Cut it long enough to cover the bottom and sides of meatloaf or use a plastic bag liner. Place meat loaf in crock pot and top with an additional 2 tablespoons ketchup. Cover and cook on low for approximately 8 hours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna the hats are beautiful! Someday I hope to be as competent a knitter....dreams do come true!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds yummy and as if the meat loaf would be moist. Will definitily try this. Thanks for posting.


5mmdpns said:


> There are a couple of people who love meatloaf and here is one for the slow cooker!!! I love this. You can even make a lazy cabbage roll recipe in the slow cooker by mixing in shredded cabbage and rice in with the hamburger mixture. Oh, and mix in a can of chopped tomatoes or chop your own fresh tomatoes.
> 
> CROCK POT MEAT LOAF RECIPE
> 2 1/2 pounds ground beef
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Thanks Marianne! Now, we just have to figure out a way for her not to get so spoiled! lol She is almost always being held by someone, and if she lets out a whimper, all of us mom's come running. hahaha Oh, and since the birthday party, she has been trying to "talk" to people. lol It's hilarious to watch! The tongue works around, bubbles are working up, and then....she smiles and gurgles. lol
> 
> Roberta


Oh, that is my absolutely favorite stage with little babies. Many milestones to come, but baby "talking" is just magical! BTW, Roberta, not only is she a beautiful baby, but she has a beautiful name. My oldest GD is also a Sophia.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmm...I won't have time to do meat loaf crock pot style for tonight, but I think you've just solved the "What's for supper?" question--I can put it in the oven, and IF there are any leftovers, I can make a sandwich to eat tomorrow for lunch!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm...I won't have time to do meat loaf crock pot style for tonight, but I think you've just solved the "What's for supper?" question--I can put it in the oven, and IF there are any leftovers, I can make a sandwich to eat tomorrow for lunch!


Absolutely!! While in the oven, you can toss in the potatoes to bake! How clever!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is a site for crock pots and slow cookers that give you seven tips for cleaning them up after cooking in them.
http://slowcookertipsandrecipes.com/slow-cooker-recipe-tips/clean_up_insert/

You can find recipes on them too!

I find that my slow cooker is wonderful for me. I can do a lot of cooking in it and it uses so little electricity! so much less than an oven.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gottastch -- laughing with you on your sain situation... and it has convinced me that I really don't wantto go do mom's steps today... I tend to be a stain magnet and DH is always a mess lookingfor a place to happen... One time, he sprayed his eyeballs with white paint!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a site for crock pots and slow cookers that give you seven tips for cleaning them up after cooking in them.
> http://slowcookertipsandrecipes.com/slow-cooker-recipe-tips/clean_up_insert/
> 
> You can find recipes on them too!
> ...


These tips for converting recipes are great! Thanks so much for posting. :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a bottle of Oil of Eucalyptus and it is wonderful for bug bites but have never t ried it for a cold or sinuses. I think I'll give it a try tonight.... I really need to harvest some of the lavendar. It is loooking really lovely right now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

News Flash  For all you Texans,,,, There has just been a funeral procession looking ride for Big Tex ... He burned to the ground at 10:30 this morning... Being TX, he will be replaced bigger and better . but 60 years of history up in flames... it was an electrical fire. The voice of Big Tex lives near me...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you can get the puppies to do your bidding i will certainly don the pink tutu. lol

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Myfanwy, I'm so sorry things are the best for you at the moment. Ok. So you want a good laugh?
> First off, my appologies to Sam for this laugh; it just popped into my head. lol
> Myfanwy, picture all of us dancing on the Rock, flowers in our hair, dainty shoes on our feet....Sam, in his pink tutu,and purple tights, with flowers in his beard. He's tiptoeing on his dainty shoes, twirling around, fingers linked above his head. hahahaha so sorry Sam!! You do look cute though! Oh! The puppies and Hickory are all following him around; little flower wreaths around their necks, with ribbons flowing in the wind.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> News Flash  For all you Texans,,,, There has just been a funeral procession looking ride for Big Tex ... He burned to the ground at 10:30 this morning... Being TX, he will be replaced bigger and better . but 60 years of history up in flames... it was an electrical fire. The voice of Big Tex lives near me...


http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Fire-leaves-Big-Tex-a-skeletal-frame-174951021.html

Big Tex will need a new outfit. Apparently his framework was able to be saved! Truly an icon of great magnitude! Thanks Jynx for letting us know!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope Big Tex doesn't get too cold before he gets new clothes...maybe the knitters out there can make him some! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where does one buy Himalayan salt - and what are it's advantages?

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> and kate - using a pot liner means you don't need to wash the pot - those early pots without the removeable liner can be difficult to wash.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you can get the puppies to do your bidding i will certainly don the pink tutu. lol sam





rpuhrmann said:


> Myfanwy, I'm so sorry things are the best for you at the moment. Ok. So you want a good laugh?
> First off, my appologies to Sam for this laugh; it just popped into my head. lol
> Myfanwy, picture all of us dancing on the Rock, flowers in our hair, dainty shoes on our feet....Sam, in his pink tutu,and purple tights, with flowers in his beard. He's tiptoeing on his dainty shoes, twirling around, fingers linked above his head. hahahaha so sorry Sam!! You do look cute though! Oh! The puppies and Hickory are all following him around; little flower wreaths around their necks, with ribbons flowing in the wind.
> Roberta


haha, *chuckles and giggles* oh dear, me, Sam, the guys are supposed to wear the tartens!!! (You can wear the pinks under your tartan quilt!) Puppies need tartan ribbons and bows! I think they might take off with the sporns!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

double post


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - did i miss your recipe for the flat bread?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad to hear the surgery looks unavoidable. It is no wonder you are unable to focus on the shawl.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great hats sorlena - i like the purple and green together - a favorite combination of mine. beautiful work.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here are the hats--so far, the knit brim is behaving since I steamed it--we'll see how it does when it's fully dry. And I *still* have a small bit of the purple left!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will definitely check these out 5mmdpns - i am always looking for somthing new for my containers. it says they are a shade plant and i have a shady portion of my yard which would be perfect.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> For those who are in the "down under lands" and are thinking about your gardens, I came across an interesting lily and wondered what you thought about planting one of these? Or anyone else who has flower gardens, have you ever had toad lilies? I have asked my Mom as she has a ton of various lilies in her gardens. Toad lilies come in lots of different hues and colors and shapes and sizes. I posted two pictures only and here are lots more: http://www.google.ca/search?q=toad+lilies&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=x4CBUOTQLIr40gH93oGgDg&sqi=2&ved=0CB0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not even going to ask how he did that - but wait - yes - i do want to know - how does one spray ones eyeballs?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Gottastch -- laughing with you on your sain situation... and it has convinced me that I really don't wantto go do mom's steps today... I tend to be a stain magnet and DH is always a mess lookingfor a place to happen... One time, he sprayed his eyeballs with white paint!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will definitely check these out 5mmdpns - i am always looking for somthing new for my containers. it says they are a shade plant and i have a shady portion of my yard which would be perfect.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It does appear that lilies are a simple enough plant to grow. I have the lilies in containers too -- they live in my house!!! haha, and are supposed to bloom at Easter but seems to me, they took this year off!
Mom has lots of lilies in containers and otherwise. ;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who or what is big tex?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> News Flash  For all you Texans,,,, There has just been a funeral procession looking ride for Big Tex ... He burned to the ground at 10:30 this morning... Being TX, he will be replaced bigger and better . but 60 years of history up in flames... it was an electrical fire. The voice of Big Tex lives near me...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they should have left him up - we could have yarn bombed him.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I hope Big Tex doesn't get too cold before he gets new clothes...maybe the knitters out there can make him some! LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I *do* think it would be nice of all the Texas knitters got together and knit Big Tex a sweater for those chilly days.... he does get new jeans and plaid shirt every few years. when they were removing him, all covered in the tarps, it looked like a mummy going down the road... really quite funny looking....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gerry was making some large dice for a prototype of an invitation for an ad campaign. the white spreay van of pait clogged... with brain turned off, he decided to fix it with a nail or pin in the hole. and was successful.... as he had finger on trigger to check and sprayed his eyes white.... I can't even put eyedrops in my eyes so watching him has his power washed at the hospital and then litmus paper placed on the eyeballs was enough to make me cringe....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

You didn't miss the bread recipe, Sam--I hadn't had time to get it out and type it up. So here it is now. This was very quick & easy, though as I said, I might want a smidge of salt, too.

Flat Bread

1 cup buttermilk (if you don't have buttermilk, you can use milk with a spoonful of vinegar mixed in)
2 tablespoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
2 tablespoons butter or margarine, melted
1 3/4 to 2 cups whole wheat flour

Heat oven to 375F. In large bowl, combine buttermilk, sugar, baking soda and butter or margarine; mix well. Stir in enough flour until dough pulls evenly away from sides of bowl. Dough will be soft. On lightly floured surface, form dough into an 8" long log; cut into 8 equal pieces. Roll each piece to 1/8" thickness*. Place on ungreased cookie sheets and bake for 5-10 minutes or until light brown. Bread browns quickly, so keep an eye on it. Immediately remove from cookie sheets; cool. Store in tightly covered container.

Makes 8 flat breads.

*The recipe notes that rolling it even thinner makes a crisper bread, though you may need to add more flour if you are doing it this way. I did mine about 1/8".

My oven took about 8 minutes (I also flipped them once to make sure they browned on both sides), and I am thinking these would also make great individual pizza crusts or could be made smaller and used with toppings for quick hot snacks...will have to try that!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The Himilayan salt is pink and can be purchased in many specialty stores. There is a steak house in Chicago that has an entire 'brick' wall made of this and that is where they cure their steaks. You can also purchase a brick slab to use to serve sushi or appetizers... very impressive ... aand then just wash off to reuse. There are also lamps made of it thatare supposed to help purify the air..... you can order it from Dean and Deluccas (sp) stores.

Here are the genreal directions... no measurements, just the principle.

*Horseradish Whipped Cream *

Make very stiff peaked whipped cream (we use cream of tartar to help preserve peaks) per your favorite meathod,,, Add squeeze bottle horseradish sauce (Woeber's is one brand... this is creamy, not raw horseradish) to taste or as much as you can while still keeping a nice texture to the whipped cream. This is wonderful on prime rib or corned beef. (You can make it a day ahead, maybe two, if you have the cream of tartar in it to preserve peaks.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have a bottle of Oil of Eucalyptus and it is wonderful for bug bites but have never t ried it for a cold or sinuses. I think I'll give it a try tonight.... I really need to harvest some of the lavendar. It is loooking really lovely right now.


I hope it helps you clear up your trachea, etc. and eases the cough. I remember seeing the lavendar growing all over the place down there---and is it Texas Heather that's also a pretty lilac color?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, now I can really picture it---I'm sure the puppies will follow where-ever you twirl!



thewren said:


> if you can get the puppies to do your bidding i will certainly don the pink tutu. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the horseradish whipped cream sounds wonderful. i love the horsy sauce from arby's also.

sam

what do you do - just scrap the block of salt until you have the right amount or is it meant to just serve on.



Dreamweaver said:


> The Himilayan salt is pink and can be purchased in many specialty stores. There is a steak house in Chicago that has an entire 'brick' wall made of this and that is where they cure their steaks. You can also purchase a brick slab to use to serve sushi or appetizers... very impressive ... aand then just wash off to reuse. There are also lamps made of it thatare supposed to help purify the air..... you can order it from Dean and Deluccas (sp) stores.
> 
> Here are the genreal directions... no measurements, just the principle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118471-1.html#2259125

I typed up the hat pattern, if anyone wants to try it--it's posted in its entirety on the thread and free.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Big Tex.....may he be back home good as new as soon as possible.

Thanks for the horseradish cream recipe...I have a ham in the oven and I'll bet it would taste great with that as well....alas, no cream.

I've seen many different kinds of salt in the specialty stores. TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Tuesday Morning also have them sometimes. There are also some Hawaiin salts that I hear have an interesting flavor. I think any quality sea salt will be a good substitute.

Love the website for the crockpot information. I love starting my day by getting a load of laundry going, the housecleaning done, dinner in the crockpot and then join in on KP or TP or actually knitting/crocheting. Now, if I can stop myself from sampling the dinner throughout the day, I might actually be able to lose some weight--but sometimes the smells are just too enticing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the website for the crockpot information. I love starting my day by getting a load of laundry going, the housecleaning done, dinner in the crockpot and then join in on KP or TP or actually knitting/crocheting. Now, if I can stop myself from sampling the dinner throughout the day, I might actually be able to lose some weight--but sometimes the smells are just too enticing.


I have those "quality control" issues too--it's impossible to smell it all day and not taste!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey all - time for a new tea party to start - find us at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118496-1.html#2259528

sam


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Checking in Fri. 10,19.12 @ 1330 Just a note for now as I will try to get in when tp begins. Went yesterday to Ramirez State park in Malibu, turns out the property was owned by Barbra Streisand for 20 years and when she wished to sell it valued at 15 million, it for some reason did not sell so was sold to state conservancy. It is forrest land with 5 houses on it which she used. Once gave the ONE VOICE concert for the Democratic campaign, I think for Clinton. It was beautiful although it could only allow a very small bus up the narrow and winding road approx. 1 mi in from the Pacific Coast Highway. It is only accessible to groups of seniors and disabled children as a ranger must guide you into the complex. We had anice picnic and tour by the ranger. Showed us the skins of local animals and including bear,raccon, skunk, deer, coyote, mountain lion and cougar. It was amazing how soft and lovely feeling these pelts were as I had pictured most as being somewhat stiff. She described the areas as once inhabited by Chumash indians who survived on the creek which at this time of year was mostly dry. They ate acorn mash, fish and deer, squirrel etc. Members of the tribe had specialized skills with designated tasks. She showed pictures of their dwellings. Apparently most were decimated by measles and small pox brought in by Spanish conquerers before the white men invaded the area. Quite educational. Apparently the last full-blooded Chumash was quite a long time ago.
My fondest wishes for Fale and Myfanwy to find adequate sol
to the problems they now have. It is so difficult and we are all hoping that you find the assistance you need for this situation is not tenable the way it is currently structured. you need to be able to rest and not worry that he is up and around in possible danger.
Marianne: I sure hope that you heal well and quickly and so glad that you have Cindy to help you. 
Sam: Get thee to the doctor pronto.
Could one of his Samoan relatives perhaps help? At least they would be able to be more forceful and stronger that you are.
I only wish I could be there to help and to sample that rye bread as it and pumpernikel? are my favorites.
Love to all. I have heard from orcagrandma and she is a little under the weather just now and in a dilemma as to what would improve her situation. Your love and prayers are appreciated I assure you. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> For those who are in the "down under lands" and are thinking about your gardens, I came across an interesting lily and wondered what you thought about planting one of these? Or anyone else who has flower gardens, have you ever had toad lilies? I have asked my Mom as she has a ton of various lilies in her gardens. Toad lilies come in lots of different hues and colors and shapes and sizes. I posted two pictures only and here are lots more: http://www.google.ca/search?q=toad+lilies&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=x4CBUOTQLIr40gH93oGgDg&sqi=2&ved=0CB0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629


I just realized mine have disappeared. Or maybe that happened when a "landscaper" simply razed everything in my yard.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember seeing the lavendar growing all over the place down there---and is it Texas Heather that's also a pretty lilac color?


You are thinking of the sage... kind of a grey green with little pinky lavendar blooms.... i hae grown it in th past but lost it... now I have a couple 1-2 varieties of lavander in cluding the french.

Just called the Dr. for Gerry's results on scan.... gal was out of office all week.... geeesh... No problems, aneurysm has shrunk about 1 centimeter from 5.... don't know why he has a pain... guess that is just old age......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Checking in Fri. 10,19.12 @ 1330 Just a note for now as I will try to get in when tp begins. Went yesterday to Ramirez State park in Malibu, turns out the property was owned by Barbra Streisand for 20 years and when she wished to sell it valued at 15 million, it for some reason did not sell so was sold to state conservancy. It is forrest land with 5 houses on it which she used. Once gave the ONE VOICE concert for the Democratic campaign, I think for Clinton. It was beautiful although it could only allow a very small bus up the narrow and winding road approx. 1 mi in from the Pacific Coast Highway. It is only accessible to groups of seniors and disabled children as a ranger must guide you into the complex. We had anice picnic and tour by the ranger. Showed us the skins of local animals and including bear,raccon, skunk, deer, coyote, mountain lion and cougar. It was amazing how soft and lovely feeling these pelts were as I had pictured most as being somewhat stiff. She described the areas as once inhabited by Chumash indians who survived on the creek which at this time of year was mostly dry. They ate acorn mash, fish and deer, squirrel etc. Members of the tribe had specialized skills with designated tasks. She showed pictures of their dwellings. Apparently most were decimated by measles and small pox brought in by Spanish conquerers before the white men invaded the area. Quite educational. Apparently the last full-blooded Chumash was quite a long time ago.
> My fondest wishes for Fale and Myfanwy to find adequate sol
> to the problems they now have. It is so difficult and we are all hoping that you find the assistance you need for this situation is not tenable the way it is currently structured. you need to be able to rest and not worry that he is up and around in possible danger.
> Marianne: I sure hope that you heal well and quickly and so glad that you have Cindy to help you.
> ...


Glad to have news of orcagrandma- hope she recovers soon.
The rellies who would be prepared to help are in Australia- hence Fale's trips backwards and forwards- it will be interesting to see how the next trip goes! I can just imagine the fun you would have with one of Sam's pups- pity you are not closer!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey all - time for a new tea party to start - find us at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118496-1.html#2259528
> 
> sam


The corrected date for it is at this Tea Party site that Sam restarted.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118496-1.html#2259543


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry was making some large dice for a prototype of an invitation for an ad campaign. the white spreay van of pait clogged... with brain turned off, he decided to fix it with a nail or pin in the hole. and was successful.... as he had finger on trigger to check and sprayed his eyes white.... I can't even put eyedrops in my eyes so watching him has his power washed at the hospital and then litmus paper placed on the eyeballs was enough to make me cringe....


Oh my goodness. How awful. So glad he can still see.

Sorry to heart about Big Tex. Now that would be some big sweater wouldn't it????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118471-1.html#2259125
> 
> I typed up the hat pattern, if anyone wants to try it--it's posted in its entirety on the thread and free.


How wonderful to have our own designers. Thank you soooo much Sorlenna. Really so kind of you and they are quite lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the great recipes and hat pattern. I am definitely in mourning for Big Tex. He was an icon, and I grew up with the big guy! I know they will make him bigger and better, but it just won't be the same. Of well, I shall move on!

Just say that the new TP has started, so I guess I'll go check it out!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm with you Sam. I LOVE the Arby's horsy sauce! And I also love horseradish whipped cream, especially with corned beef on St. PAddy's Day. Which page is the horseradish whipped cream on? I must try it.

uote=thewren]the horseradish whipped cream sounds wonderful. i love the horsy sauce from arby's also.

sam

what do you do - just scrap the block of salt until you have the right amount or is it meant to just serve on.



Dreamweaver said:


> The Himilayan salt is pink and can be purchased in many specialty stores. There is a steak house in Chicago that has an entire 'brick' wall made of this and that is where they cure their steaks. You can also purchase a brick slab to use to serve sushi or appetizers... very impressive ... aand then just wash off to reuse. There are also lamps made of it thatare supposed to help purify the air..... you can order it from Dean and Deluccas (sp) stores.
> 
> Here are the genreal directions... no measurements, just the principle.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> News Flash  For all you Texans,,,, There has just been a funeral procession looking ride for Big Tex ... He burned to the ground at 10:30 this morning... Being TX, he will be replaced bigger and better . but 60 years of history up in flames... it was an electrical fire. The voice of Big Tex lives near me...


I saw that on the news here in ga, so sad, he thrilled boy my sons with his deep voice, oh the memories, all good.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOLOL Sam,
I'm so sorry if I embarassed you in any way. The thought just popped into my head, when I read Myfanwy's request for a joke or something, and one thing led to another. My vivid imagination has gotten me into trouble more than once! lol

Roberta



thewren said:


> if you can get the puppies to do your bidding i will certainly don the pink tutu. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I like that stage to KatyNora, but I have been warned! When she gets older, I'm not allowed to teach her how delicious french fries and chocolate shake are together. hahaha They spoil my fun! I taught all the other grand kids how good it was! lol
Roberta



KatyNora said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Marianne! Now, we just have to figure out a way for her not to get so spoiled! lol She is almost always being held by someone, and if she lets out a whimper, all of us mom's come running. hahaha Oh, and since the birthday party, she has been trying to "talk" to people. lol It's hilarious to watch! The tongue works around, bubbles are working up, and then....she smiles and gurgles. lol
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dear roberta- you may not have found us this week- we have been shifted again to general chit chat- but I have been able to pick up the thred in 'active topics'


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is the new Tea Party.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118496-10.html#2261654

On the Latest Digest, we are the first one under General Chit Chat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is the new Tea Party.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118496-10.html#2261654
> 
> On the Latest Digest, we are the first one under General Chit Chat.


NOT in the version they sent me- I had the devil of a job trying to trace it- I knew there was no real problem because I had 'watched'it , but was trying to work out if I could find it other wise! love you 5!!


----------



## DeannaB (Jul 20, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I know, Pontuf! Let's just say my middle name is NOT 'Grace' - hahahahaha!


Gottastch-- My middle name IS Grace, & I could see myself doing the same thing :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


The lady that supplied the Koi in the beginning has taken them back and will replace them with smaller Koi next year (if we want them). Ours were too big for the size of our pond. We used to keep them in the pond over the winter but since we were cleaning it, I didn't want them back because we would have to keep the pond bubbling all winter to release the gases and I would have to restart the pump - too much work right now..

Had my last radiation treatment on Friday - now have to wait for my next scan. Feel okay except for a little burning in the throat like a cold coming on - hope that's not it. Thanks for asking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Pammie!
> Springerles are anisette flavored cookies that have imprints/outprints on them due to the fact that you roll them out with a springerle rolling pin or cut them out with a mold. After you prepare them you have to let them sit out overnight before you bake them. This gives them a hard coating and chewy interior. They are absolutely delicious and such a treat!
> 
> 
> ...


I see that 5mmdpns has sent you a site but here's another recipe.

4 eggs; 2 cups white sugar
2 tbsp butter; 4 cups all purpose flour
2 tsps baking powder; 1/4 cup anise seed
1/4 tsp salt

1.Beat eggs in large mixing bowl until very light
2.Add sugar and butter. Cream together until light and fluffy
3.Sift flour, baking powder and salt. Add dry ingredients and combine
4.Knead dough until smooth...add more flour to get a smooth dough if necessary
5.Cover dough and allow to chill in fridge for at least 2 hours.
6.Roll onto slightly floured board to 1/2 inch thickness Then roll again with springerle roller to make designs Cut at border. Sprinkle anise seed on clean tea towel and place cookies on this. Allow to stand overnight (don't cover) to dry.
7.Bake 12 to 15 min. at 325 F (170 C)
8.Cool completely. Store in tight tin container.....the longer they are stored, the more anise flavour they take up.

Let us know how they turn out. Would be nice to taste a few :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Woke up early, and got dressed to work in the house. However, I noticed that my gums were hurting, a lot. I thought I had just flossed a little too hard yesterday, but today, I think it is an infection. I've never really had teeth problems, so I guess like everything else, it is getting older! Finally called the dentist and am going in at 4:30. She would have just called in an antibiotic, but said she would like to see what is going on. I'm interested too. My chin is swollen and it is hard to talk and eat. Not being able to eat is ok, but the other isn't! I hope to be able to go to my WW meeting afterwards, but I guess I'll have to wait and see how I feel after the dentist.[/quote
> 
> I'm just now reading about your difficulty and I hope that the dentist has been able to help you and that everything is okay.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Pammie!
> ...


All recipes are very well received!!! Glad you posted another! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Went to Dr. today and we are going to do a PET scan, most likely Monday. I should hear tomorrow. Meanwhile, no medication, no other tests, has talked to Sr. partneres about it..... We will see. A little humor... they actually gave me a survey form to fill out on what I think about the office and the Dr.!!!!!
> 
> SAM.... Yes, I have had the top 2 right lobes of lung removed. Dr. today said I had a hole in lungon Feb. scan, but it has improved immensley.... when pushed, says there is bronchitis... does not need tratment... but it should have already responded to meds so there is something else going on.... Well, DUH... He has never mentioned bronchitis before, was off 2 months on how long I'd been taking anti-fungal and has mentioned that trachea is not straight... has a bend... but that vocal chords are OK... so where is MY voice.....
> 
> I will ask about the celexa (sp).. not sure if that is one they have tried yet... I don't think so... Don't want anything with weight gain or sweating....


Gosh, so sorry to hear that you're still not okay. The PET Scan should pinpoint the problem areas. It's a long road to recovery and must be so frustrating for you. Think of you a lot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Say, we were all talking about slow cookers/crock pots a few days back. Here is a great site where I get a lot of slow cooker inspirations:
> http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/ml/1


Just thought I'd let you know I dragged my slow cooker out and made the chicken and dumpling soup (w/o dumplings). Fed it to DH tonight and I got a "yuuuummmm". Thanks for the recipe. I'm going to check out the site above so I can use my cooker more often.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Myfanwy, I'm so sorry things are the best for you at the moment. Ok. So you want a good laugh?
> First off, my appologies to Sam for this laugh; it just popped into my head. lol
> Myfanwy, picture all of us dancing on the Rock, flowers in our hair, dainty shoes on our feet....Sam, in his pink tutu,and purple tights, with flowers in his beard. He's tiptoeing on his dainty shoes, twirling around, fingers linked above his head. hahahaha so sorry Sam!! You do look cute though! Oh! The puppies and Hickory are all following him around; little flower wreaths around their necks, with ribbons flowing in the wind.
> 
> ...


You paint quite a picture :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> For those who are in the "down under lands" and are thinking about your gardens, I came across an interesting lily and wondered what you thought about planting one of these? Or anyone else who has flower gardens, have you ever had toad lilies? I have asked my Mom as she has a ton of various lilies in her gardens. Toad lilies come in lots of different hues and colors and shapes and sizes. I posted two pictures only and here are lots more: http://www.google.ca/search?q=toad+lilies&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=x4CBUOTQLIr40gH93oGgDg&sqi=2&ved=0CB0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629


Those are spectacular lillies. I've never seen them around here. Must check and see if they're good in Zone 5 or if I can even get them here. Even the toad is cute :roll: :roll:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you can get the puppies to do your bidding i will certainly don the pink tutu. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> This I absolutely would love to see :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > For those who are in the "down under lands" and are thinking about your gardens, I came across an interesting lily and wondered what you thought about planting one of these? Or anyone else who has flower gardens, have you ever had toad lilies? I have asked my Mom as she has a ton of various lilies in her gardens. Toad lilies come in lots of different hues and colors and shapes and sizes. I posted two pictures only and here are lots more: http://www.google.ca/search?q=toad+lilies&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=x4CBUOTQLIr40gH93oGgDg&sqi=2&ved=0CB0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629
> ...


We have been zone 6/5 and they were fine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mjs said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Good to know - thanks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Off soon to visit my aunt and uncle. He's 80 and she's 82, but no-one's supposed to know that as she doesn't like the idea that she's older than him! We couldn't celebrate her 80th birthday two years ago, because we weren't supposed to know her age! :roll: They're the only two of their generation left in my family (he's my mum's younger brother) so I feel duty bound to keep an eye on them. They are both pretty healthy (touch wood!) and visiting's not so hard because he says very little and she talks all the time! :lol:
> I'll pop back in when I get home again this evening. Enjoy your Sunday/Monday.


My MIL is 90 next year we think- but she too pretends she is younger than she is. She didn't try to make herself younger than her husband but made the age closer. But even though he is no longer around she is still refusing to admit to 90 next year. And my aunt never admitted to 2 years of her life either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf, you may want to swing by the grocery store and stop by the fish counter. Here is why:


They look ready to fly off the plate! Must be flying fish.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> While at the football game Friday night I knit 3 more bunnies and I gave one whiskers. I'll post some pictures. I even made twin babies (boy and girl). Here is the whole family! Now I have to make a daddy.


Now what a gret idea adding whiskers! Its so easy to change the sizes isn't it so off to work with Daddy (maybe Daddy is already done). And now you have proven that the child can be older than the parent!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Regarding the query about the amount of brandy in 1/4 of a gill..........
> Christmas Pudding Recipe
> 
> 1 cup water
> ...


I won't worry posting my Christmas cake recipe that I posted last year. It would need to be made on a different day - probably a different week if they were to survive the two without alcohol poisoning! as mine uses a similar amount of brandy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Also finally finished my KAL bunny, only it looked more like a pig , I think because of the color.


It's nose helps it look like a pig as well (but then that may have been deliberate). So now the bunnies have morped into an angel a snowman and a pig. What else can we come up ladies? (only because I am not aware of any men doing them let alone morphing them).
BTW he is great love the tail!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have a Chinook arch here in Calgary, tonight. This is a beautiful arch in the southwestern sky that is caused by a warm west wind pushing the clouds into an arch, with clear sky making up the arch.
> 
> It is caused by warm winds coming over the rocky Mountains and there are not many places where the winds are found.
> 
> ...


what an amazing shot- wonderful colours and so stunning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks Tess, it does. My slow cooker does have a removable 'pot', but it just has low, medium and high settings. In the instruction book it says anything in the pot must be COVERED with liquid, but I know some of my friends have just chucked in a chicken or meat with very little liquid and it seemed to cook ok. I've mainly used it for making soup, but I must try other things.


Thats how we used to cook the stuff when I was a kid I think-and I never liked it. So very reluctant to get a slowcooker but somehow things taste better and I love it now (maybe it was just the recipes Mum used). And unless I am doing a soup I use very little moisture- in fact my book advices using less than normal as the cooking method is more likely to increase the amount of liquid!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks 5mmdpn. I'm feeling better now that I'm 20 again!
> The avatar is up for one day and then back to my little Pontuf knitting.
> XO
> 
> ...


Wouldn't want to go back to 20, 40 sounds batter IMHO.

Making very slow progress here- made it to page 40 to match the age I am happy to return to. Only 20 to go before this weeks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Does this mean that you would have trouble calling the step sequence? We need a caller!!  (you come along any ways and it is good to cause havoc once in a while).


Isn't it the havoc that makes it such fun?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gottasch...What a comedy of errors. Glad you and DH could laugh. Guess it was either laugh or cry.
> 
> Myfanwy...While driving my 5 yr. old GD to dance lessons, she reminded me of the day I called her Dave and how we laughed when that happened. Had been thinking of my baby brother, Dave. Well not a baby anymore, but still....We couldn't stop laughing every time we thought of it. She was still laughing about it and that happened months ago. Don't think she will ever forget that. My mind does that. Once, when my son was little, I called my him Benji. Need I say, Benji was our dog. I am always making people laugh, but I'm not trying to. :roll: :wink: :lol:


D I'm always getting names wrong- of those I know I mean. My youngest daughter never fails to remind that I once called her May- the rabbit. I do though almost always manage to get the gender for the name right. As for other people I tend to avoid using names as I have so much trouble remembering names.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Say, we were all talking about slow cookers/crock pots a few days back. Here is a great site where I get a lot of slow cooker inspirations:
> ...


I am looking to buy a second slow cooker, I love my one so much that if I had two, then I can cook two dishes at once. A vegetable/casserole dish and a meat dish. Then I do have more options for suppers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I have two for that reason, but find that I don't use both at once that often. But they are different sizes so I do use both depending on the size of what I am cooking. Have kept the links for the slwo cooker meals. Good for summer because they don't heat the house up and i am not a salads person. (and I am a lazy cook so slaow cookers good for that too.

And now I have finished this week. Now to start the current week (well not now now as it is 1am but next time I get here).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so far behind! I guess I will work backwards. I also have 2 slow cookers, but I admit that I don't use them much. I use the one I got in 1975 the most! Amazing that it still works!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so far behind! I guess I will work backwards. I also have 2 slow cookers, but I admit that I don't use them much. I use the one I got in 1975 the most! Amazing that it still works!


Hi Pammie, how is your mouth doing? Should be well on its way to being all healed up?!?!
Slow cookers are amazing! I am so fortunate to have one!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I am so far behind! I guess I will work backwards. I also have 2 slow cookers, but I admit that I don't use them much. I use the one I got in 1975 the most! Amazing that it still works!
> ...


It's doing well, thank you. Still taking the antibiotics, but getting better everyday. I hope this ends it all so I won't have to have any surgery!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


We can always hope and we do pray too. :thumbup:


----------

